# Anything But Normal, Sailing the Endless Falls...



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2006)

The Endless Falls is a world of great extremes, of mountains that don't just scrape the sky, but pierce it, and if you care to climb, you could find yourself knocking on the door to the gods' realms, of plains that hold grass that nourishes animals of astounding size and power, and occasionally grass that eats the animals, of vast cities that span not just continents, but the transitive planes between, and all manner of creatures and knowledge can be found.

You are the crew of to-be-christaned isle-ship, a sailing vessel wrought of earth with living trees for masts, flowing with pure water, a well of fire in its heart, and its own breeze to follow it.  Such a prize, however, doesn't come without price.  Your deeds of daring and heroism won you the ship from a greatful omnielemental prince, but others of his court protested giving it to mere mortals.  A violent coup took place, your prince was slain, and you were suddenly on the run, a high price on your heads.

You've sailed into the Sea of Fire and Ice, a treacherous near-ocean filled with currents of salt and pure water, stretches of ice and rimefire, flows of stones and desert waste, and waves of all sorts of elemental matter.  Amongst this place you may find allies, as sure as your enemies will find you!

~~~

You omnielemental prince was named Taala.  He had four brides of the four greater (read classic) elementals, and children of all conceivable elemental, para-elemental, and quasi-elemental type.  Taala oversaw the Kingdom of Knowledge, a small but powerful country no more than a few hundred square miles.  It contains the massive Iceangel Lake and the twin mountains Ironguard and Stonemaw.  There are environments here to satisfy nearly elemental.

There are two main exports of Kingdom of Knowledge: pure elements and prophecy.  The great elemental weirds, keepers of knowledge and oracles without peer, reside in unusually high numbers in the kingdom, and Taala controls access to all of them.  Those seeking their counsel pay homage and tribute to Taala or fumble through on their own wits.

The coup against Taala happened when he presented you with the isle-ship, though it was only an excuse to ignite resentment that had been brewing for years.  By Taala's own laws, only greater elementals, omnielementals, or tempests could assume positions of power in his kingdom.  He feels only a quartet of greater elementals or a single omnielemental or tempest can have a fair and balance viewpoint to rule the Kingdom of Knowledge.  

This caused great resentment from the other elementals.  The paraelmentals often had minor positions, as their duel-elemental nature gave them some insight, but could not ascend higher.  But the quasi-elementals, with their smaller spheres, could not possibly be fair, and are barred from any kind of powerful position.  Acid, lightning, obsidian, storm and other elementals, along with other elemental creatures like the immoth, living holocaust, and chraal, grew terribly resentful and angry at their powerlessness.  However, their resentment may have simmered forever, had it not been for the time and psionic elementals.

Powerful beyond measure, but forbidden power over others as well as personal power, the royal time elementals, the leaders of the rebellion in progress, bided their time, waiting for the correct moment, for they knew the value of patience.  When one of the rare, powerful, newly-complete isle-ships was given to fleshy mortal servants instead of any of Taala's deserving elemental brethren, that was the single spark that was needed to begin the coup.

The reason the royal time elementals are now on your tail is because you carry Taala's regalia with you.  The crown, scepter, and orb of the Kingdom of Knowledge are bound to the soul of the land, and without them, no one can command the loyalty of the land's fey and weirds.  Without this, the Kingdom of Knowledge cannot keep the lock on their goods, and the small but powerful kingdom with dissolve.

~~~~~

*Those Who Are Anything But Normal*
*Shayuri* with *Trebuchet*, LN Neuter Warforged Warmage 8
*Erekose13* with *Brightstar Vaukriel, Angel of Splendor*, CG Male Illumian Unfettered (Clever Blade Saint) 5 / Duskblade 3
*D20Dazza* with *Tempest Wintersquall*, N Male Half-Air Elemental Hadozee 'Winged Deck Ape' Spellthief 5
*Kelleris* with *Lupaz, the Hound of Ill Omen*, N Male Blink Dog Hexmaster 5
*Rystil Arden* with *Ianissa, daughter of prophecy*, CG Female Nereid Beguiler 2
*Voidrazor* with *Oobobooboo*, CN sentient ooze
*Bront* with *Ekilu ka Wooli (Ekilu the White)*, Unknown Alignment male Darfellan Spirit Shamen 6/Storm Lord 2

~~~~

It is morning now, a full day since you fled the Kingdom of Knowledge.  You're in a flow of saltwater today, and if there wasn't a channel of burning sand off the starboard bow, you could almost imagine you were in a normal sea.  The isle ship beneath your feet also strains the illusion of normalcy.  A perfect representation of the four elements working in harmony, it resembles a ship made of terra-cotta, with grass growing on the deck.  Water runs through the ship, splashing in the head and the galley, and ropes made of compressed wind trim the fiery golden sails.  This ship can sail through earth, dive beneath the waves, race through fire, and soar through the air, if it's so inclined.

At the helm stands one of your allies, Manarro Merricanath, or Captain Merri as he's known to most of you.  Captain Merri is a short and lithe duskling with blue-gray skin, an unruly shock of hair and bushy beard both in navy blue, and dark blue eyes.  He wears loose clothing in shades of gray and dark blue, and carries a purple-blue dagger in his belt.  In a faint echo over his own body is the ghost-like form of the mighty gray render.  Dark chitinous plates protect his chest and throat, and a belt of glowing fiery feathers encircles his waist.  Surmounting his head is the pale while nodule and mandibles of a frost worm, and his feet are covered with slightly glowing blue sandals.  Pale blue leather bracers encircle each wrist, and a pale silver cloak, ever blowing in the breeze, flows from his shoulders.  From time to time you can see him playing with some dice in his hand.  A fey born of the soul-magic of incarnum, Captain Merri is always glad to see something being shaken up a bit.  Captaining a new isle-ship with a bunch of renegades on-board is just his style.

Other sailors move purposefully about on, above, and below deck.  There's a dozen in all, eight water genasi and four salt genasi, and all are quite loyal to Captain Merri, and by extension, to you.  A few have an incarnum knack, others can do a spell or two, and several know their way with a cutlass.  While nowhere near as powerful as you, the crew would not be entirely helpless if the ship came under attack.  Which it may, at any moment.

Captain Merri beckons you all over as dawn breaks over the bow, a serious expresson on his wrinkled face.  "Laddies and ladies, I have a serious question to put to ye.  This ship be without a name, and that be four seas' worth of unluck.  We'll be needin' all we can get, don't doubt that at all.  Look," he says, pointing to the bow.  Normally there would be a figurehead there, but now is only a rather unsightly lump.  "she has no way of knowin' herself.  Name the lass, and then we can be talkin' about where the winds are carryin' us next."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

"Hmm...ah yes, by tradition the ship is a female.  Perhaps we should name her Aisa--it means Destiny, and it's a pretty name.  Or maybe Anemoi Aisa--the Winds of Destiny?" 

*Nissa smiles as she looks out over the ship and the people on it.  Who would have thought that she would have been given such an honour...but who would have thought that such a thing would happen?  Taala is gone...she waves to Anemone as he cavorts playfully amidst the isle ship's pure water.*

*Nissa is a beautiful woman whose fey heritage is never more apparent than when she is in the water. She appears as a delicate and pale elf with long flowing aquamarine tresses, deep azure pools of eyes, and a distinctive shawl of sea foam that surrounds her and represents her essence. She wears a lovely azure dress that compliments her eyes, a blue and red embroidered sash, a pearl and sapphire necklace, two bracelets of gold and wyrwood, a small fashionable cloak, and a solid platinum circlet covered with symbols. Floating nearby is her constant companion, Miera, a playful water aeon that defends Nissa fiercely, deflecting attacks with swirling eddies of water. *


"Nissa, we should call it Tethys--Fresh Water!" Miera suggests in Aquan.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

"I like Tempesta del Destino," Ekilu chimed in, "the Storm of Fate I am told it means."

Ekilu is slightly tall for a Darfellan, and a bit larger as well. He wears simple sailors clothing built to get wet, with his mithril shirt underneath, sharkskin gloves, a quiver and sack over his shoulders, and a belt pouch with an amulet that is enchanted with continual flame on it. However, his skin is a stark white, with not a spot of black on it. While many other races may not give him a second glance, it is something of note to those familiar with the Darfellan. His eyes are a deep sea blue, and seem soulful and deep, and he has no hair.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2006)

"Ye canna spect a squab ta make a important decision on t spot like this Cap'n" Tempest says, his white fur blowing gently in the wind that seems to always surround him "A ladies name be needin t be fought bout. Tis important t gift the ship with t name that best suits er nature. None of this oity toity high falutin rubbish that me friends ere be spoutin" the ape man says with a flick of his finger towards his companions in exile "Nay Cap'n, this bears a finkin bout. She be needin a name tat suits er nature, a name tat gives her strength, a name tat gives er character, a name tat rolls of t tongue and strikes fear into the hearts of those that oppose er masters will. If'n you'll give me a moment?" with that the armor plated Hadozee launches himself into the air, the wind that surrouns him constantly getting stonger and lifting him skyward. With a yell of pure pleasure the Hadozee flys a complicated pattern of loops and tumbles between the ships masts as he ruminates.

Minutes later, echoing from above, you hear a call "Cap'n, how bout sumtin like Taala's Retort?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2006)

Trebuchet's silvery, mithril-plated head swivels to regard the conversation from where he was inspecting the stream that ran through the ship with some interest. With a whirring noise from somewhere within his metallic carapace, the living construct got to its feet and trudged over to take part in the naming conversation. It had learned that spatial proximity combined with a properly timed comment or question could permit someone to retroactively join a conversation; though it was at times considered rude. 

Though roughly humanoid in form and stature, Trebuchet could never be mistaken for a man; not even one wearing armor. His head was a bit small, and resembled a stylized skull with prominent cheekbones and dully glowing red eyes. His torso, in contrast, was large, but in breadth more than height. His waist was an absurdedly narrow column extending down from the metal chest; a column of thick fibrous cords that seemed almost like wood or dense plant matter, and was flexible enough to allow some freedom of movement. His arms and legs had a similar pattern...all of them having exagerrated connections to the body (large shoulderplates and shielded hip sockets) narrow upper sections, and metal-encased forearms and shins. It gave him an oddly spindly look for such a sturdy creature.

"Observation," the so-called 'warmage' said in a rich, deep, precisely modulated voice. "The name of an object is frequently associated with the object's function. To that end, may I suggest, 'Unique Elemental Conveyance Deciding the Fate of the Kingdom of Knowledge.'"

"Failing that, it strikes me that if you put the name in Common, 'Storm of Fate,' then it will be comprehended by a greater percentage of people we may encounter."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

"Common is a trade tongue, though, and it's such a dull language.  We're likely to have a better reaction if we pick one of the four official languages of the nobility, Aquan, Auran, Terran, or if necessary Ignan.  I can translate to any of them if necessary," Nissa offers.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

"Well, if you insist, Aella Moira is good, though Aella Aisa sounds nice too." Ekilu says.  "With respect to Taala, this is a ship gifted to us.  It does not need to bear his name, even if it sails in it."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, if you insist, Aella Moira is good, though Aella Aisa sounds nice too." Ekilu says.  "With respect to Taala, this is a ship gifted to us.  It does not need to bear his name, even if it sails in it."



"Do we not do his work? Do we not seek justice? Do we not want to strike fear into his enemies hearts?" Tempest cries from above "Taala has gifted us this magnificent vessel and I for one am keen to see that any wrong done to Taala is corrected"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

"Aella Aisa isn't bad--I prefer the Winds of Destiny to the Storm of Destiny, since a storm probably indicates ill tidings whereas winds are uplifting and carefree, like our friend Tempest as he flies about in the breeze."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Do we not do his work? Do we not seek justice? Do we not want to strike fear into his enemies hearts?" Tempest cries from above "Taala has gifted us this magnificent vessel and I for one am keen to see that any wrong done to Taala is corrected"



"Of course," Ekilu says. "But it need not be named in the stead of who it serves.  It is not the way of the seas."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

"Tempest, I think it would be prudent, given our precarious situaton, if we try to be diplomatic first rather than striking fear into those we meet.  There are many powers in the Endless Falls, and a significant number of them, while not inclined against us, could easily destroy us if we anger them needlessly."

*Nissa nods at Ekilu.*

"You make a good point as well.  I haven't heard of a ship that has the owner or original owner's name in front of it."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Aella Aisa isn't bad--I prefer the Winds of Destiny to the Storm of Destiny, since a storm probably indicates ill tidings whereas winds are uplifting and carefree, like our friend Tempest as he flies about in the breeze."



"But now is a stormy time.  We ride a ship of that storm.  It is only right it be named as such."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2006)

Trebuchet's head pans to each person as they speak, attempting to draw out the patterns by which each one chose names.

"Perhaps...'Ship of Fate?'" it tries again. "Or 'Ship of Destiny?'"


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 15, 2006)

"Hee hee, Cap Merri play funny. But me and Fuzz Flap know. This Taalaship."

The three and a half foot tall ooze, a pink teardrop on stubby little legs, runs around beneath the gliding hadozee, "Taalaship Taalasheeeep!"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2006)

His armored head was not capable of making facial expressions, but Trebuchet's voice was frowning now.

"Taala's Ship of Fate? Taala's Fate? Ship of Taala's Fate? There are many combinations of these elements, though ignoring ones that violate grammar does narrow it down."

It pauses, then notes, "I am curious though. Why spare all this trouble simply to give a name to an object that is, by its nature, unique? There is no need to differentiate it from other elemental ships, after all."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2006)

Captain Merri raises a bushy eyebrow at the warforged.  "Aye, this girl is unique, but the name defines who she is.  Names have power, and doubly so with a ship like this.  The name'll define her personality, and give her the power to defend herself if she must.  Right now she's a bare field, and can be turned to any purpose.  We best be pickin' carefully," he says with great solemnity.


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 15, 2006)

Lupaz trots over from where he had been gazing out over the sea, panting gently.  The assembled company hears a telepathic whisper at the back of their minds as he "speaks,"  but a dour, head-shaking "harrumph" makes the dog's views on the importance of this debate clear.

_I would recommend we name it something more discrete than the rather ponderous fate-themed suggestions.  I realize that such a vessel will stand out regardless, but we don't need to be attracting attention from people who are merely looking over a dock roster or cargo manifest.  By the same token, I think we would be best off sticking to Common, "trade tongue" though it be - the language of the aristocracy advertises our affiliation rather too clearly.  Perhaps Nightdream or World-Dancer?  Or Firetreader, given where we're sailing?_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

"Well, if the name defines her personality, we want to name her something that is kind  and good but loyal and staunch in defending her allies.  We also need to choose something that is not in Common, as the point is to advertise our affiliation--we're carrying with us the regalia for naming a new king.  I would hope that all of us here are loyal to the Kingdom of Knowledge.  Therefore, we want to make it clear to any others who are also loyal that we are trying to restore peace to this land and not bring about some sort of civil war."


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 15, 2006)

Lupaz opens his jaws in a vaguely mocking gesture before lying down on the terra-cotta surface of the island-ship.

_Correction - we have *stolen* and are *hiding* the regalia for naming a new king.  We have no current candidates for the job, and we have no good sense of who our allies are and who our enemies are.  Until we can gather more information and resources, it would be foolish to advertise our affiliation any more than we must.  And at this point the only alternative to a civil war is a straightforward coup that leaves those bastard time elementals in complete control of the Kingdom's resources, sans the weirds of course - *that's* already happened, and I can only pray that someone cares to dispute the change in rulership.  I *hope* civil war keeps them busy long enough for us to do our duty and find a more appropriate ruler of the Kingdom.  It's the best thing for our plans and is probably inevitable in any case.  In any case, this is hardly the time to be worrying about the "personality" of our vessel - that will come in time and, perhaps, then we can rename her._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

(OOC: I don't think we stole the regalia.  Isida, can you give a ruling on that?  Either way, I'm going to pretend you didn't say that we stole them, Kel, because otherwise we could wind up discussing something moot.  Nissa will talk about the other things)

"First of all, I'm going to trust the captain here who says that the name is an irrevocable bond that forms the ship's personality.  I can sense his primal connection to the flow of the land and its inhabitants, and I trust him on this.  If you don't believe him about ships in general, I think you probably should about this ship in particular," Nissa points to the formless shapeless lump where the figurehead will be, "I'll bet that based on the name, that's going to form into a figurehead that will become the ship's avatar, so to speak.  I can perform a magical analysis to determine if this guess is correct, if you'd like."

Anyway, since we don't support those time elementals, we need to pick a name that isn't in Common.  Choosing a generic trade tongue instead of an official language for the ship's name will be seen as tacit support for the coup and the nonofficial rulers, such as the time elementals, who lack the blessing of the elements.  And while skirmishes and anarchy are likely to occur and to keep the usurpers busy, we want to create peace as quickly as possible.  When I speak of civil war, I speak of war between all sides for the crown, not war between the usurpers and those looking to restore a peaceful happy Kingdom of Knowledge.  That second is a war of restoration, perhaps only a different in the naming, but an important point nonetheless.  It is interesting how much easier it is to get someone loyal to sign on for a war of restoration than it is to get them to sign on for a civil war."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 15, 2006)

Oobobooboo stops running about, momentarily distracted from the distraction of Tempest's aerobatics by Lupaz's mind-speech. "Is Taalaship. But World-Dancer nice name."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

"World-Dancer, if translated, is not a bad name at all, Oob," Nissa agrees, "Though remember Taala's last words to us?  Perhaps Wings of Restoration in a fitting language would be a good name for the ship?"


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 15, 2006)

Lupaz is clearly anxious to get on to the portion of this discussion where we make plans for our future activities, and he inclines his head slightly as he responds.

_Well, word-parsing aside, as long as we can *lie* about the name of the ship to certain interested parties I suppose I don't really care what moniker we give it.  I pray that that will be acceptable.  And the elemental languages aren't too terribly uncommon for seagoing vessels, so I suppose if you *insist* on translating the name that would be alright._


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 15, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Everyone]Hmm, reading back over my posts, they look more bellicose than I intended.  Treat the bolded words as merely italicized, please - I just can't double-italic telepathic speech.  Well, I can unitalicize the emphasized words, but that looks silly to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

(OOC: No worries, though I agree they seemed fairly bellicose--I was hoping that the initial first one wasn't typical, or else Nissa really wouldn't want to talk to him too much)

"I'm figuring it might appear somewhere prominent, so lying about the name might be troublesome, but if not, then it could be useful in gaining support of various factions, I agree," Nissa nods.

"Destiny definitely seems to be at work here.  Perhaps something that combines intimations of protection, love, and good with destiny will be just right.  Perhaps something to the effect of Destiny's Embrace?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Captain Merri raises a bushy eyebrow at the warforged.  "Aye, this girl is unique, but the name defines who she is.  Names have power, and doubly so with a ship like this.  The name'll define her personality, and give her the power to defend herself if she must.  Right now she's a bare field, and can be turned to any purpose.  We best be pickin' carefully," he says with great solemnity.



"Captain is correct.  A ship's name gives strength and purpose to it.  Names have power amonst the spirits, so a name is not casual.  My last ship, the Stormdancer, she was quick and gracefull ship, among the best serving under Taala.  She sailed storms with grace and ease, and with the spirit's blessing, we returned home every time."

"Now we sail in a new storm, one of betrayal and loyalty, with the fate of a nation and it's people in our hands.  Aella Aisa signifies that we sail the storms of fate and destiny.  Fatedancer, or perhaps it's Aquan form, signifies that we gracefully move towards our fate with control.   Destany Dancer does as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

"Khora Aisa is Destiny Dancer.  That's a good name, or perhaps Destiny's Guardian or Destiny's Protector to indicate that we safeguard this land, and so shall she?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

"Khora Aisa," Ekilu says. He pauses, as if thinking, before he continues, "I like that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

"Yes, it is very pretty, but also a strong name, showing that we recognise the far-reaching consequences of dancing with fate and choosing our own destiny from amidst the tangled web of strands.  I think it is a good choice."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2006)

Captain Merri reaches down to a bag by his feet and withdraws a bottle filled with shimmering red wine.  "Whatever you be decidin', break the bottle over the bow and that'll wake her up," he says with great solemnity, placing it on the grassy deck in the middle of the group.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

*Nissa nods and takes up the bottle.*

"If everyone's ready, let us complete the ceremony."

(OOC: So far no comments in the last two days, so I'll wait til tomorrow and have her break it)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2006)

"I will accede to the decision," Trebuchet announces.

"Proceed with the ritual of naming."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

(OOC: That looks like everyone but Erekose, who said he's been having a hectic time lately.  I guess I'll just go )

*Nissa performs the naming ceremony to name _Khora Aisa_ and then attempts to break the bottle, but her incredible weakness, especially in the upper body, leads to it taking two attempts to actually smash it successfully.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

Ekilu smiles, "The spirts now smile uppon the _Khora Aisa_."

_'Storms are still coming for you Ekilu.'_ said an all too familiar voice, that only Ekilu heard.

_'I will confront my destiny.  I do not shirk it.'_

_'Do not grow complacent.  Fee’utikoo at least always kept you on your toes.'_

_'May Fee find her own way in the storm.  I will see her again.'_


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Moments before the bottle is smashed upon the bow, Brightstar Vaukriel alights on the deck beside the others.  His black feathered wings, oppressive in their darkness, settle to his back. Light golden symbols flow across the wings adding light like a field of stars.  Once human, Vaukriel's pale face is framed by hair as black as his wings.  Like the golden runes on his wings, a ring of pale blue runes circle his head oribiting his black locks at only a few inches out.*

*With a soft, calming voice he asks Tempest, "Has the decision taken place then?"  When confirmed and the new name spoken, he replies, "Khora Aisa? That is a good name, one to take heart from. We all must live up to this fate we have stepped up to write for ourselves."

_(ooc: sorry for the delay.  Name is good )_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2006)

As the red wine soaks into the featureless lump, and amazing transformation takes place.  A figure of a lithe woman begins to emerge, one arm outstretched, the palm up, and the other arm arced gracefully over her head.  Her legs join a curling wave seeming to emerge from the bow, and her long, blonde hair streams along each side of the bow.  Above her outstretched palm is a glittering, golden star, the symbol of destiny, dancing with a rainbow butterfly, the symbol of change.  Licks of flame carve _Khora Aisa_ into the port and starboard bow and the stern, giving the ship her name.

Sounds of appreciation rise from the crew, "Properly done!," "Good choice," "Lucky name," and other such things are heard above the general murmur.  Captain Merri also nods solemnly.  "Very well then, fine flowering that was.  Good.  Now, where does the Dancer go on her maiden voyage?  What trouble you be gettin' us into?"  The last was said with a hint of humor.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

"Well, we need help, and the time elementals, like fate, are surely just behind us as we dance the elemental seas.  We need to continue away from them while looking for allies.  Uncle Proteus made me promise not to go visit mother, but perhaps he could help?  The fey are both powerful and unlikely to align with the dispassionate and emotionless time elementals."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2006)

"Of course they're not!  And we should know, shouldn't we?" Captain Merri says with a wink.  He's as much a fey as Nissa.  "Where's this uncle of yours berthed?  If you end up with a list of places, I don't want to waste supplies cris-crossing the seas when we can do this proper-like,"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

"He's a fey lord, and he purveys over Change, so he often moves about.  I know a place where he often likes to stay, a quiet beautiful place," Nissa describes how to get to the beautiful island where he hid away with Nissa.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 18, 2006)

_Oobobooboo had no idea what a Khora Aisa was. But many of the humanoid's intricate vibrations were unrecognizable to the ooze. Neither the concept of destiny nor the realization that there was more than one language had never dawned on the amorphous being. It had lost the gist of the conversation and was 'watching' Vaukriel's wings when Nissa broke the bottle on the featureless bow._

"Ooh!", Oob burps in wonder as a figure forms on the island ship's prow. The bizzarely reflective surface of the ooze's armor emerges from its pink body. The suit crumples onto the terra cotta deck, from the open visor of the chaos armor's helmet a warped conch shell protrudes like a malformed face. Leaving the strange artifact behind, Oobobooboo rushes forward lithely to feel the just formed figurehead. Before horror can settle on any of the crew's faces, it becomes apparent that the ooze's touch doesn't seem to be causing any damage. As the ship's destination is discussed, Oob investigates the golden star and butterfly in the figure's hand with a thin pseodopod.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

"Fee was made Captain of the _Stormdancer_ just before our departure.  She may still be out in the seas as well, a possable ally in whatever may come," Ekilu says.  "We shoud seek word of the _Stormdancer_ wherever we head, for I know not where to go."

"Also, if we seek aid of the Water Elementals, the former home of the Weilishootili tribe was said to have portals to the Plane of Water.  It is one of the few ports in a crack in the Earth Wall, though last I knew it was infested with Sahuagin."

Ekilu ponders for a moment, _'Yes, this is your opertunity to seek vengance on them.'_.

"Yes, support from other Elementals could quite usefull."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2006)

Ooboobooboo's pseudopod encounters nothing to touch when he feels the star and butterfly but a faint warmth, though the two seem to change their dance to start dancing around it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 18, 2006)

Tempest settles to the ground and watches the ceremony solemnly. After the awakening ritual is complete the ape-man strolls forward and gently traces a hand over the figurehead "I not be liken ye name m'gal but I be trustin the cut of ye jib. Ye be seein us right eh and we'll do right by ye" he says "Ye never know, mayhaps the name will grow on me"

When the group starts speaking about their next destination Tempest shows little interest, that is until the _Stormdancer_ is mentioned "That be a mighty fine idea, tracking down young Fee n avin some protection at our backs. I like it"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

"Yes, finding Fee and her ship couldn't hurt, although since it is a moving target and we don't know where she is, we should probably head to other destinations first and gather information about her position while we go.  As to the plane of water, we probably need not go there--the elementals whose support we need are the natives of the Kingdom of Knowledge, not my distant and detached cousins who make their home on our native plane, though I suppose that if they actually cared enough to get involved, they would be more likely to support us than the usurpers."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2006)

"Sauhaugin," muses Trebuchet with some anticipation. "An excellent opportunity to engage in the systematic destruction of an obstacle to our cause! I must recommend this course of action."


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

"Unfortunately, I agree.  Fee will need to be found while we go, not right away," Ekilu says.  "Though, it's possable she may head to the where I spoke of as well, thinking I may."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

"Honestly Trey, the sahuagin are evil and should be removed at some point, I agree, but right now we have enough enemies after us that picking a fight with those who aren't bothering us right now seems a poor decision."


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 18, 2006)

Lupaz yawns broadly after the naming ceremony is complete.

_Well, it's as good a name as any, I suppose, though I can't say I agree entirely with the sentiment.  In any case, I believe we should make for Bluegorge before seeking after Proteus.  It's the nearest port independent of the Kingdom, and so would be a good place to get our bearings and gather information of the outside world's response to the Kingdom's change in rulership.  The better the plan we have in hand, the more Proteus will be able to help us.  We should be able to locate the Stormdancer there as well.  I have a few favors I'm owed to call in there as well - I'd like to make contact with someone who can keep us abreast of current events in the Kingdom while we're away._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

"I'd feel safer with Uncle Proteus, but heading to Bluegorge to gather information is a good idea.  We need to be careful though--the people of Bluegorge, even if they had the will to stop the time elementals from pursuing us, do not have the means."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2006)

"You speek well.  Information will be a valuable asset in making our plan."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2006)

"As you wish of course," Trebuchet agreed, with nothing whatsoever to suggest he was anything other than happy with the rebuke.

"After all, the sahaugin will not be going anywhere. Perhaps the time elementals will not rend us into tiny pieces before we have a chance to engage in most glorious combat."

"Or," it adds slyly, "Perhaps we can surprise our pursuers, and destroy them. This would at least give us respite to decide our next move. If we survive."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

"They killed Taala without breaking stride.  They would make short work of us," Nissa sighs as she admits sadly, "The time elementals are powerful, brutally efficient, and eerily intelligent, perhaps even prescient.  Facing them now would be submitting to the inevitable...Yes, we must defeat them, but first we must build up strength and allies until we have the upper hand and the tactical advantage.  Perhaps manipulating things and fighting on a battleground they don't expect would be to our favour as well."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 19, 2006)

"Yep! Bluegorge it should be" Tempest says with a sloppy smile "n I have debts that be about due me there so I kin knock two _riddips_ ta geva n ave one big stu" he says grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 19, 2006)

_It seems we are decided, then.  Bluegorge, then Proteus, hoping to intercept the Stormdancer along the way.  It won't be enough, but it's a good start._

And then, with a wolfish grin -

_Captain Merri, I think you should show us what kind of time you can make with this rig, don't you?_


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2006)

"Bluegorge sounds like it might provide an appropriate start to our journey." replies Vaukriel.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2006)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> _It seems we are decided, then.  Bluegorge, then Proteus, hoping to intercept the Stormdancer along the way.  It won't be enough, but it's a good start._
> 
> And then, with a wolfish grin -
> 
> _Captain Merri, I think you should show us what kind of time you can make with this rig, don't you?_



  "That it is lad!" Captain Merri roars.  "Mr. Zay, full sail!"  The wiry salt genasi first mate salutes sharply and begins to bark orders to the rest of the crew.  Airy lines are raised and lowered, and the fiery sails fill in the winds that surround the ship.  Captain Merri begins to turn the ship towards Bluegorge as the _Khora Aisa_ cuts through the waves.  

You break through some dustbreakers, crash through an extensive blue flow of ice and rimefire (sending some of you belowdecks to warm frozen fingers and toes), but much of what you sail is various currents of water.  One sports an extensive kelp bed, where a small flock of rainbow-feathered birds with utterly enormous beaks stalk, apparently looking for small fish.  "Cackle birds, ahlinnis.  Smarter than some people I know, and make you laugh yourself to death if you threaten them.  It sounds funny, unless you're the target," Anna points out, if asked.  Anna is one of the water genasi sailors, and a priest of the Whale Mother.  

Another time you spot a few fin-armed aventi (aquatic humans of a sort) on a floating sandbar, digging turtle eggs out of the beach.  You spot small rocky islands, a colorful coral reef, an a very distant ship or two, beaches of white sand or mud, and sadly once a body of an aquatic elf, frozen to death near a flow of ice and rimefire.  There's a sandstorm one day that delays you and gives nearly everyone on board, barring the salt genasi, dry eyes and painfully cracked skin.  Even the figurehead looks rather withered for a day or two.

The crew is a reasonably friendly bunch, competent at what they do, and seemingly pleased to have you along.  They know their ship is valuable and having such famous (or infamous) personages aboard to help protect it is welcome indeed.  There's a dozen crew on board; Anna Kale, the priestess of course, and Zay the first mate.  The large and incongruitously named Minnow, along with Tegis and Kal, are three of the water genasi sailors perhaps best acquainted with a cutlass, with their salt genasi comrade Fesharn joining them in their skill.  The cook is a somewhat rotund salt genasi woman named Tulie, while the quartermaster is another of her ilk, a skilled craftsman called Halite.  Mefis and Shoal, both water genasi, share a bit of Captain Merri's incarnum knack, while Gulot and Sesh show some minor skill at magic or psionic power.  All have some interesting little talent, and it seems they've worked together for quite some time.

At the end of the week the Crystalline Falls are in sight, with Bluegorge perched atop them.  As the Khora Aisa draws closer, something is spotted in the water, a small ship, barely more than a rowboat.  Aboard are a half-dozen pale-skinned, bald, slender humans, dressed in wrapped black clothing, all soaked and listless.  Several bear some small wounds, probably from drifting too close to the Crystalline Falls (shards of crystal are known to fall from them).  The people see you, and one looks at you with wide and frightened eyes.  The others seem too far gone to care.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

"Those people are in trouble!  It looks like they lost their ships to pirates or something--we have to save them!" Nissa says firmly, pointing at the people in the small boat, "And yes, I know that it could be a trap, but that is no reason to let them die.  Please help them?" she asks the others.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2006)

Vaukriel nods to Nissa and takes to the air. He flies over to the rowboat and perches on the gunwal. "Do you need assistance? We can help you get to Bluegorge."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

"Let me get them," Ekilu says.  He grabs some rope and takes a deep breath and dives into the water.  Easily swimming over to the row boat, he ties part of it to the front, and wraps a bit more around his hand, before he begins to swim back, towing the row boat towards the island ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2006)

Trebuchet goes to the side of the deck and looks down at the little ship, keeping a vigilant eye out for signs of treachery...to be rewarded with copious displays of firepower.


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 22, 2006)

Lupaz, his sensitive nose still somewhat bothered by the dustbreakers of the previous day, is in something of a foul mood, and alert for deception to boot.  On hearing Nissa's plea, he shakes his head back and forth, his eyes watering a bit.

_Very well.  But I'll see if I can't discourage any disasters in the offing, yes?_

On sighting the small ship, he concentrates for a moment and blurs, his form becoming first indistinct and finally insubstantial as his substance bleeds off into the Ethereal.  He appears a moment later perched on the small boat, slinking behind Vaukriel and warning the huddled mass away with a lupine sneer.  He's content to let his humanoid companions handle the rescue operations, but the beneficiaries of our generosity had better know the price for betrayal beforehand.

[sblock=OOC - ]Use _dimension door_ to blip over there.  Then a +21 Intimidate check just to set the mood, and then Lupaz will use Daunting Presence to work his way through the crew, starting with the spunky one and going in descending order of spunkitude (Spot +7, Sense Motive +1).  That's a DC 18 Will save to avoid being shaken for 10 minutes (shaken: –2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks).  During this, I'll roll Knowledge (local) to get more information on these guys (+11 bonus).[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC Again - ]Oh, and I suppose I should roll my lucky bones too.  Shall I do it, or you, Isida?  Actually, for that matter, how do you want us to do rolling in general?  I'd prefer to just list bonuses and have you roll, but if you want to have us use one dice service or another, that's cool too.  Apologies in advance if you've already addressed this and I missed it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

"Great Taala!  What in the Hells are you doing?" Nissa calls out, exasperated greatly by Lupaz's irrational attempt to frighten the already-scared sailors.  

*She hadn't been planning to swim to the ship, but now she has no choice.  She heads over and speaks comfortingly, urging them to ignore the addled dog, promising them safety, warmth, and rescue.*

(OOC: Diplomacy +24)


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 22, 2006)

[Can only be heard by allies within 30 feet.]

_Why so surprised?  That foolish girl, I'm just making sure these whelps are as fearful as they pretend to be.  As fearful, indeed, as they *should* be._

[sblock=OOC, More or Less - ]Uhm, I guess roll my Intimidate opposed by your Diplomacy, then.  Although I think Daunting Presence just overrides skill checks.  And don't worry, I'm just making sure they're as shaken as they pretend to be.  If they're already shaken, as in the status effect and not the flavor text, Daunting Presence won't have any effect, as it's an exception to the usual "fear effects stack" thing.  Which is why I'm using that and not the Demoralize action, actually.

Seriously, doesn't this look just a wee bit suspicious to you?  I'm just covering our butts just in case.  Oh well, at least I'll have a head start, since teleportation's faster than swimming.     [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC for Isida and Nissa - ]Actually, I think I can work with Nissa's consoling.  The constrast might be better than pure intimidation at getting across the message I'm trying to send - that we're willing to help, but that horrible, horrible things are about to happen to them if they should rouse our ire.  One person intimidating and one diplomacizing gets across the wary, but not psychotic message well, if we cooperate.  (Which I'm certainly willing to do.)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Oh, it looks suspicious--that's why she was going to stay at a safe distance, but she's not going to be happy if they start jumping overboard to escape the insane evil dog thing  

Also, she never said the word irrational.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC to Nissa]You called what I was doing an irrational attempt, but you're right, you didn't *say* anything.  Duly noted.  Oh, and I added a suggestion for you to that post, in another sblock.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yup--you're thinking the same thing I was.  Nissa knows she can't cancel out Lupaz's attempt to frighten the poor shipwrecked sailors because he's using magic, so instead she'll do a good cop/bad cop thing.  They'll be frightened into liking and trusting Nissa more.  A bit nasty, but effective, and it is better than just letting their hopes be crushed by the Hound of Dooooooom.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 22, 2006)

[For future reference, the DM is naturally invited to read any and all sblocks I throw up here.  For that matter, so is everyone else.  The delineation is just to communicate who in particular I have in mind.]

[sblock=OOC to Nissa - ]Yeah, cool.  Heh.  I knew we'd find a way to get along.      Don't forget shaken-ness penalizes Sense Motive, Bluff, and counter-Diplomacy checks as well as everything else.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 22, 2006)

Oobobooboo disgorges its weird armor onto the deck and swims after Ekilu. It snakes through the water in a decidely non-humanoid fashion, swimming more like an eel than a man. When it gets close to the boat the ooze raises a stubby pseudopod above the waves to speak.

"Hellooo, were you attacked by pirates? Did they have hooks and peglegs and talking birds?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Those people are in trouble!  It looks like they lost their ships to pirates or something--we have to save them!" Nissa says firmly, pointing at the people in the small boat, "And yes, I know that it could be a trap, but that is no reason to let them die.  Please help them?" she asks the others.



  Captain Merri has heard _many_ of Nissa's speeches over the last week, and her compassionate and kindly nature is very well known.  He heaves the _Khora Aisa_ to and presents her side to the rowboat.



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Vaukriel nods to Nissa and takes to the air. He flies over to the rowboat and perches on the gunwal. "Do you need assistance? We can help you get to Bluegorge."



  The more alert of the group begins to speak, "Yes, we could really-"



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Let me get them," Ekilu says.  He grabs some rope and takes a deep breath and dives into the water.  Easily swimming over to the row boat, he ties part of it to the front, and wraps a bit more around his hand, before he begins to swim back, towing the row boat towards the island ship.



  At the same time Ekilu leaps into the water and begins swimming, rope in hand.  The rope on the _Khora Aisa_ is light as air, so it's extremely easy to do.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Trebuchet goes to the side of the deck and looks down at the little ship, keeping a vigilant eye out for signs of treachery...to be rewarded with copious displays of firepower.



  Trey's eyes are watchful and ever-ready for danger and violence, but the people on the boat seem passive and quiet... for now.  Minnow moves up next to you, his massive frame causing a partial eclipse of the sun, his hand on his cutlass.  Like others on the crew, he's ready to defend the ship at a moment's notice, and seems to trust that Trey will give the signal if he spots danger first.



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> Lupaz, his sensitive nose still somewhat bothered by the dustbreakers of the previous day, is in something of a foul mood, and alert for deception to boot.  On hearing Nissa's plea, he shakes his head back and forth, his eyes watering a bit.
> 
> _Very well.  But I'll see if I can't discourage any disasters in the offing, yes?_
> 
> On sighting the small ship, he concentrates for a moment and blurs, his form becoming first indistinct and finally insubstantial as his substance bleeds off into the Ethereal.  He appears a moment later perched on the small boat, slinking behind Vaukriel and warning the huddled mass away with a lupine sneer.  He's content to let his humanoid companions handle the rescue operations, but the beneficiaries of our generosity had better know the price for betrayal beforehand.




After a few moment's thought, the bejeweled blink dog appears on the bow opposite Vaukriel, and the crew swings around to look at him.  Indefinite menace seems to radiate from the hound, enough to know that he's dangerous, and that attempting violence would be a mistake, but not enough to cause a mass aquatic exodus.  The leader snaps his mouth shut as more and more people begin to appear around his boat, his eyes wide with surprise and fear.  

Lupaz: [sblock]When you attempt to demoralize the crew of the tiny boat, they seem curiously unmoved by your daunting presence.  Only one, the one that was curled up the tightest, begins to tremble with fear and uncertainty.  Not that they're not wary and afraid already, but the extra edge of fear and nervousness you're used to inspiring is simply not there.

OOC: I rolled a lot of high saves for your Daunting Presence, it was really weird.  You got a 25 on your Intimidate check.  As for your knowledge of these people, their general type and way of dress is not native to Bluegorge or the surrounding area.  However, you do remember seeing a few traders that looked like this.  They had a shady reputation, and it was known that you never fight them, because they fight dirty.  

Your luck roll for today is: The next time you would be dropped to negatives, you instead roll with the damage and are left with 1 hit point.[/sblock]



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Great Taala!  What in the Hells are you doing?" Nissa calls out, exasperated greatly by Lupaz's irrational attempt to frighten the already-scared sailors.
> 
> *She hadn't been planning to swim to the ship, but now she has no choice.  She heads over and speaks comfortingly, urging them to ignore the addled dog, promising them safety, warmth, and rescue.*



  Nissa exclaimation, as well as her winning manner and soothing gestures and words seems to thaw the fearful crew, and the leader starts to find his voice again as Nissa coaxes him gently.  But at that exact moment Ekilu arrives, and a few moments after him, Oobobooboo, floating on the salty current.

Nissa: [sblock]You got a 44 on your Diplomacy check.  Natural 20 baby![/sblock]



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Oobobooboo disgorges its weird armor onto the deck and swims after Ekilu. It snakes through the water in a decidely non-humanoid fashion, swimming more like an eel than a man. When it gets close to the boat the ooze raises a stubby pseudopod above the waves to speak.
> 
> "Hellooo, were you attacked by pirates? Did they have hooks and peglegs and talking birds?"



  The leader opens and closes his mouth twice, apparently attempting to find the right words (and fighting open amazement at the pink talking blob... that's strange even for the Endless Falls!).  As Ekilu smartly wraps the rope around the boat, he finally begins to speak.

"Ah... yes, I'm Coron.  We could really use a place to dry off... please.  Tema hasn't stopped shivering since we escaped and we haven't had much chance to eat in a long while," he gets out, pointing to the young woman curled up in the bottom of the boat.  "You're very kind to offer such words to strangers, Lady of the Sea," he adds galantly to Nissa, bowing a little to her, seeming to have picked her out as the leader of the group


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2006)

"Where did you escape from?" Ekilu asks as he pulls the boat back to the _Khora Aisa_


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2006)

"Threat level; minimal," Trebuchet says with an undertone of disappointment. Then something occurs to him. They had mentioned...escape? Perhaps from...a pursuer?

He says to Minnow, "Remain alert for signs of who, or what, they escaped from. I will ask Watcher to assist."

There is a pause, and Trebuchet's strange thoughts echo through to the equally odd inorganic mind coiled in the sphere within him. _Watcher; you are needed._

There is a hissing _t-chak_ noise from inside Trey's chestplate, as of some kind of bolt or restraint giving way. A circular emblem on the center of his chest twists clockwise and slides aside, under the plate. Underneath is a silvery sphere about the size of a fist. It extends halfway out of the recess, filling the hole completely. Blue sapphires along its equator pulse with dim light, and it twists this way and that, looking uncannily as if it was looking around.

"I am ready." Watcher's voice is calm, vaguely feminine.

"We are rescuing the small vessel in the water," Trebuchet informs it. "They may require rescue due to having been attacked. Assist us in detecting signs of their speculative attackers."

"That is a lot of assumptions." Its voice is tinged with wry amusement. "But very well. Commencing thaumic scans."

Several gems glow brightly, flashing on and off in patterns. The sphere itself rotates in its socket, bringing other gems to bear as it continues to do...whatever it's doing.

(Using Detect Magic on the boat when it's near enough, and activating Detect Scrying. Spot check is +2)


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 23, 2006)

Lupaz paces in the gunwale of the ship as it's in process of being rescued, generally pleased at how the situation is going but, of course, not showing it.  His voice whispers darkly in the back of his nearby allies' minds.

_Be careful.  These castaways aren't native to Bluegorge.  They might simply be traders, but their kind are known for fighting dirty if you give them the chance.  I'm going to make sure their story adds up while you attend to their needs._

Lupaz scents the air and looks around, trying to locate more evidence as to the identity of these mysterious refugees.  If any of them make any sudden movements or move to interfere with his movements through the boat, Lupaz will catch their gaze with his eerily intelligent one and stare them down.

[sblock=OOC - ]Heh, I'm off my game.  A 4 on the Intimidate check and that many successful saves?  *sigh*  Here's hoping for better in the future!

Anyway, Lupaz will both look and scent for trading goods, suspicious substances like poison, and that sort of thing, as well as just generally keeping a wary eye (and nose) out.  Working with Spot +7, the Scent special ability, the Track feat, and Survival +12.  I'll also use my next couple of turns' worth of free actions to try to phase out for just a moment before phasing back in, just to see if there's anything suspicious going on ethereally.  If this goes on for a minute or two, I'll be more thorough, using Search +3, Knowledge (local) +11, and Knowledge (geography) +11 as needed.

The stare-down thing is an actual use of the demoralize action, not a general Intimidate check, so that's a new roll or rolls.  Bonus is still +21, and the one person I rendered shaken will be frightened if she fails her opposed level check, so I won't attempt to further demoralize her.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

"Please ignore the spooky-looking dog here--I suggest you don't meet his eyes for the moment," Nissa explains with a calm and kind demeanour, playing up her empathy and connection with her new friends, "And please, as my said, we would love to hear all about the full details of your story and how you came to be here today."

(OOC: Despite her friendly and unaccusing words, she is still using Sense Motive to sense any adverse intent on the part of these castaways)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I am ready." Watcher's voice is calm, vaguely feminine.
> 
> "We are rescuing the small vessel in the water," Trebuchet informs it. "They may require rescue due to having been attacked. Assist us in detecting signs of their speculative attackers."
> 
> ...



 Watcher clicks and hums as it works, then chimes softly and begins to murmur in half-familiar patterns for Trey's ears only. [sblock]"Scan completed.  Analysis: humanoids bear slight magic presence, indicative of magic of the sixth tier or higher have been used on them or by them in the last seven days.  Active magic: minor transmutation on daggers worn by all six individuals, medium abjuration on item worn around neck of talkactive individual.  Active scrying: none, my scan is being blocked regarding scrying around the individuals.  Scrying around ship: negative."[/sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Where did you escape from?" Ekilu asks as he pulls the boat back to the _Khora Aisa_





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Please ignore the spooky-looking dog here--I suggest you don't meet his eyes for the moment," Nissa explains with a calm and kind demeanour, playing up her empathy and connection with her new friends, "And please, as my said, we would love to hear all about the full details of your story and how you came to be here today."



  Coron nods a bit, then takes in a quick breath.  "We were members of a strong and prosperous kingdom to the east of Bluegorge, though we never set foot there until..." he pauses for a moment and looks to the other.  "When was it?  Seven days?"  A pause, and then a nod from two of the others.  "Seven days ago.  There was a coup...  Our masters did not want us there, we had not been in time," here there's several snickers from most of the group,"and our presence was a dangerous embarassment.  We fled... out of their immediate reach, and then fled their grasp.  We bought passage on a swift ship to flee, but when the captain... discovered who and what we were, we were all but flung overboard.  It was either that or die, and we chose a chance to live," Coran says, his tone both bitter and thick with irony.

Lupaz: [sblock]There seems to be nothing odd going on in the Ethereal plane.  But the only thing that makes sense about their story is... if they're from the Kingdom of Knowledge!  None have made threatening moves, and all seem very weak.[/sblock]
Nissa: [sblock]Coron doesn't seem to be lying as much as leaving things out.  He doesn't exactly seem threatening; his weakness seems genuine, but his story smacks far too much of your own recent flight from the Kingdom of Knowledge[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

(OOC: Ever heard of these guys, for instance maybe when she was with Ananke?  Also, what sorts of power factions in the Kingdom of Knowledge would be likely to employ them?  Knowledge Nob&Roy +10, Knowledge Local)

*Nissa taps her lip.*

"Okay, so you were going to go help out with carrying out a coup somewhere but were too slow to aid in the coup?" she asks, "Interesting."

_'Hmm...these could be allies of the time elementals then...I hope we do not need to fight them.'_


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

Ekilu pulls himself up out of the water and onto the _Khora Aisa_.  He does not secure the rope to the ship though.

"How can you be from a kingdom you never set foot in?" Ekilu asks suspiciously.

_'Kill them now!  They are tretcherous dogs that bring the storms of conflict after you!.'_


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 24, 2006)

Tempest remains hidden in the 'crows' nest atop the large tree that serves as the earth ship's main mast. Risking a look over the edge of the nest Tempest's eyes scan the small crowd of people gathered below. "I got yer back peoples" he mutters as he watches for any sign of nefarious intent from the visitors.

Picking up his crossbow he quietly slips a bolt home and winds the handle to load the bow. Preparing for trouble he rests the bow against the rim of the nest and continues to watch the conversation unfold.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Oobobooboo spreads over part of the boat's hull keeping a burping pseudopod stretched up to talk with the newcomers, face to gelatinous pink mass.

"But what about pirates? Tell about them."

The ooze slowly begins to guide the little boat the last few yards up to the Khora Aisa.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Nissa taps her lip.*
> 
> "Okay, so you were going to go help out with carrying out a coup somewhere but were too slow to aid in the coup?" she asks, "Interesting."



  "We were supposed to help with some things just afterward.  We're traders... amongst other things.  But a miss is as good as a mile, and since we weren't where they wanted us precisely _when_ they needed us, we became a liability.  Of course, they didn't bother to inform _us_ of the time.  Ironic..." Coron explains a bit.

Nissa: [sblock]You don't recognize these individuals personally, and your local knowledge is not of this area.  Many of the other elementals and fey in the Kingdom of Knowledge employed mortal agents, but you don't think you've ever seen or heard of anything like them exactly.[/sblock]


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Ekilu pulls himself up out of the water and onto the _Khora Aisa_.  He does not secure the rope to the ship though.
> 
> "How can you be from a kingdom you never set foot in?" Ekilu asks suspiciously.



  "Blood.  We're kinda part of an extended family, you might say.  Distant bastard cousins that were useful to our fullblood relatives, up until a week ago."



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Oobobooboo spreads over part of the boat's hull keeping a burping pseudopod stretched up to talk with the newcomers, face to gelatinous pink mass.
> 
> "But what about pirates? Tell about them."
> 
> The ooze slowly begins to guide the little boat the last few yards up to the Khora Aisa.



  Coron looks at Oobobooboo for a second.  "I hope you don't mind me saying so, but you're the weirdest thing I've ever seen, and I've seen some weird stuff.  Er... anyway.  Pirates.  Well, they weren't exactly pirates.  Just a crew of a good ship who saw us as bad luck.  We got passage legitimately, but when the captain figured out what we were she started yelling that we were parties to murder and caused the death of her beloved.  And then we were shoved in a rowboat and dropped overboard.  Last time we saw the _Stormdancer_ she was under full sail back towards the Earth Wall, and we were drifting into the Crystal current.  And now we're here.  Does anyone have a blanket?  We're freezing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

(OOC: Do they look like time or psionic genasi?  If there is such a thing, of course)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 25, 2006)

Nissa: [sblock]No, you personally know of no such creature.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

"Ah, I see.  So you were called here by your relatives then, the time elementals?" she asks with a smile, "Or were they the psionic elementals?  Psionics are really quite neat, but I'm afraid I sometimes have trouble keeping it all straight."


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Coron looks at Oobobooboo for a second.  "I hope you don't mind me saying so, but you're the weirdest thing I've ever seen, and I've seen some weird stuff.  Er... anyway.  Pirates.  Well, they weren't exactly pirates.  Just a crew of a good ship who saw us as bad luck.  We got passage legitimately, but when the captain figured out what we were she started yelling that we were parties to murder and caused the death of her beloved.  And then we were shoved in a rowboat and dropped overboard.  Last time we saw the _Stormdancer_ she was under full sail back towards the Earth Wall, and we were drifting into the Crystal current.  And now we're here.  Does anyone have a blanket?  We're freezing."



"Wait, you were on the _Stormdancer_?" Ekilu asks.  "Fee may be heading towards my old tribal village.  I told her where it was and that I sought to return there."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 25, 2006)

The talking ooze stalk wilts a bit when Coron says there were no pirates. But upon reaching the Khora Aisa's side it braces the dingy against the elemental ship. Swinging the talking pseudopod  over to the newcomer curled up on the bottom of the boat it says, "Hold still, I lift."

With that, Oobobooboo tries to pick her(?) up and lift her as close as it can to the ship's deck.


----------



## Bront (Sep 25, 2006)

"Careful Oobob," Ekilu says, "They're not ready to come aboard yet."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*Nissa nods.*

"Yes, some of them aren't feeling well.  We need to make sure it won't hurt her to move her like that or we could destabilise her condition."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, I see.  So you were called here by your relatives then, the time elementals?" she asks with a smile, "Or were they the psionic elementals?  Psionics are really quite neat, but I'm afraid I sometimes have trouble keeping it all straight."



  Coron looks vaguely pleased, and one of the other women spears him with a glance.  "I told you they'd figure it out Roma," he says to her.  "Yes, but not that they've be _when!_  Tema nearly died," she shoots back.  "Too late to place blame," he points out.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Wait, you were on the _Stormdancer_?" Ekilu asks. "Fee may be heading towards my old tribal village. I told her where it was and that I sought to return there."



  "Captain's name was Fee.  Nice girl, if a little hysterical.

"We were looking for you, we knew who you were.  Chronotrypsis is saying you're all dead to the rest of the members of the kingdom, even as he sends out bounty hunters.  He claims he sabotaged your ship and that you were all burned to death by a rogue fire elemental he let loose on it.  He doesn't want the rest of the Kingdom to have someone to ralley around.  We were supposed to come and cart your bodies away and scatter your things so no one would be able to _raise_ you.  And then you went and escaped, so _we_ became a liability."

"One hundred generations of service we gave those smug _sebets_ for our chance at greatness and they said we _didn't arrive in time!_" Roma snarls, slamming one fist into the other.  Coron nods, far calmer than her, but with anger clear in his face.

"We're time elemental get, way far back.  We're tempest twins, though that doesn't mean anything to you.  We can leap ahead in time as much as we like, but we can only got back in time a few seconds.  Enough to help yourself out of a sticky situation, but not enough to warn yourself of something like this.  And we can't travel through space really, only time.  When Chronotrypsis betrayed us, we didn't know it was coming.  And we could leap ahead in time to get out of his immediate reach, but that meant he could still leave guards for us at that exact same place and get us when we joined the time-stream.  He thought we'd go way far ahead, he didn't expect us to only go a half-day.  The guards weren't prepared, we fought our way out, and then got to the _Stormdancer_ and pretended we were just simple humans that had petitioned and were told to come back later when the 'little troubles' the kingdom was haven't weren't so bad.  About three days later Pretik got in a brawl with one of the sailors and starting jumping back to help himself.  Captain Fee saw that, figured him for time-elemental blood and threw us off the ship," Coron explains, his eyes hard and fists curled.

Anna comes up from below decks with Tulie and throws down blankets to the newcomers.  Roma spares them a glance of pure gratitude and tries to warm up the shivering Tema.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*Nissa nods.*

"The time elementals are pure logic and inevitability and lack any hint of compassion," she says, with a sad look in her eyes, "That doesn't mean they are evil, but it _does_ mean that inefficiencies and inconveniences are removed without regard for the people it might hurt.  Blood relations matter little to them--only results.  I may not be your flesh and blood, but I don't want anyone to have to suffer.  The time elementals must be shown that the spirit of love and friendship will allow people like us to overcome pure emotionless logic and fate.  As their relatives, you could be a strong force for good in denying their authority and decrying the means of their methods.  Won't you help us?"

*Nissa smiles sublimely, hoping that they have made some new friends this day.*

(OOC: Sense Motive just to make sure they aren't in the mood for making up with Chrono by killing us or something.  Hopefully that 44 Diplomacy from before has already melted their hearts to this point though )


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2006)

Vaukriel ferries the passengers as required, but will let Nissa do the talking. He will help when he can (aid another).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2006)

"They took their pounds of flesh far before they delivered, and swore it on the integrity of the time-stream that they would deliver.  That makes them oath-breakers as well as fools.  There's going to be consequences, the Edict will send out the rebels to help bring them down.  If you're looking to bring down Chronotrypsis and his friends, you can bargain with us to help," Coron says, his face hard.  He's very clearly mad at the time elementals, some of the others in the boat are nearly shaking with rage rather than fear.  However, he's been betrayed before, put in work before getting payment, and he and his kind are not likely to let that happen again.

Nissa: [sblock]No, they seem to want to have Chronotrypsis' head on a plate rather than to make nice.  While he seems willing to work with you, he also has nothing and doesn't see himself being able to _get_ anything.  He's broke, hungry, and betrayed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

"You will find that I am very different than the time elementals, Coron my friend. For one thing, I want to help you and your people, and I want to make sure Tema is safe and feels better sooner," Nissa comforts, "I do this because I think that each of you is a good person and has value, and it is the right and kind thing to do, and I ask nothing in return.  However, we do indeed seek to bring down Chronotrypsis, and we would appreciate any help that any of you would like to give to help in this, to keep yourselves safe from his retribution as well as to make the Kingdom a free and happy place for everyone, in the same spirit of kindness as we show you.  But helping us will be your choice, and I would never require it of you, and certainly I would never dream of making it a requirement to your rescue.  We will do our best to make you all comfortable, get you a warm place on our ship to dry off and some good food, and find you a safe harbour, no matter what you decide," Nissa gives a big hopeful smile.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 26, 2006)

As it flows gently under Tema, Oobobooboo says to her, "Say when ready. I not hurt, hee hee."


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 27, 2006)

Having ascertained to his own satisfaction that the newcomers pose no immediate threat, Lupaz lies down on the deck of the Khoira Aisa and closes his eyes, relying on his keen sense of smell to detect anyone other than the crew attempting to get close to him.  Every so often he displays a canine grimace at some particularly honey-soaked bit of rhetoric from Nissa, but otherwise lies quietly until the time comes when he can make a contribution more suited to his talents.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2006)

As the refugees are brought aboard, they are greeted by the six foot tall, superhard mithril chassis of Trebuchet, waving a three-fingered hand and intoning in a particularly friendly tone, "Greetings, former targets! I am Trebuchet; serving as primary ship armament, as well as enhancing crew diplomacy by providing a credible alternative! It is good to have you aboard!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2006)

Ekilu examines the men in the boat, stepping close to it as he can.

OOC: Heal check.  If he sees the most injured one could be helped with a cure light, he will cast it on her.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2006)

Assuming the group is willing, Oobobooboo can help the astonished tempest twins aboard the ship.  Tema, the small shivering woman, is indeed suffering from more than fear.  Ekilu finds her suffering from cold as well as the small wounds in her scalp.  Placing a hand on her shoulder, a small wave of salt water passes over her wounds, warming her and closing her cuts at once.  The others have only minor wounds at best, and Anna can tend to them, offering poutices and bandages, while Tulie brings out warm tea.

Aside from Coron, Roma, and Tema, there's also Corona, Ciron (pronounced Kiron), and Poral.  Corona is apparently Coron's actual twin sister; Tema and Poral, Ciron and Roma are also twins.  It seems to be a pecularity of their kind.  

"Thank you for your kindness.  We wouldn't have been surprised if you just left us, given what you've been through," Poral says to Ekilu, perhaps the most demonstrative of all the twins. 



> As the refugees are brought aboard, they are greeted by the six foot tall, superhard mithril chassis of Trebuchet, waving a three-fingered hand and intoning in a particularly friendly tone, "Greetings, former targets! I am Trebuchet; serving as primary ship armament, as well as enhancing crew diplomacy by providing a credible alternative! It is good to have you aboard!"



  At this, Coron gives a start, followed quickly by the rest of his party.  "What in the same of the Silver Time-Stream are _you?!_" he blurts out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

"That's Trey.  He's our friendly mini-golem," Nissa tells Coron before heading over to check on Tema, "Poor Tema--will she be okay?" she asks the healers, "Is there anything I can do to help?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

"She should be fine.  Just some rest, water and some warm blankets," Ekilu says as he carries her aboard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

"She needs water?" Nissa smiles, and Miera curls up and stretches lazily, as she floats around, attached to Nissa's water essence.  The little water aeon nuzzles the injured girl gently, wetting her with a slight moist sheen of water.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2006)

A grinding noise churns within Trebuchet for a moment, then stops. He says apologetically, "Nissa's statement is a factual error. While I resemble some forms of golem, My construction is significantly different and more complex." Here, an unmistakable tinge of pride.

"In fact, while I am largely of inorganic construction, I have a mind and sentience far beyond the limited acceptance of programmed instructions that golems have." Trey bows a bit stiffly at the waist, and makes a flourish with his arm, while saying graciously, "It is a pleasure to have you aboard. Should you need a source of untold magical destruction, please don't hesitate to call on me."


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

"To drink Nissa, she is ill, but not gravely so.  Fresh water and a warm bed will do her wonders," Ekilu says, "And with the captain's blessing, I will provide her with such."

He looks to the Captain for a nod of approval before he brings her into one of the guests rooms, lays her down in one of the beds, covers her with a warm blanket, and then fetches a skin of fresh water for her, which he will hang within easy reach of her.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

Vaukriel approaches one of the others while Coron is speaking with Nissa, perhaps Ciron. "Greetings, I am Brightstar Vaukriel." he tucks his black wings back behind him, conscious of their dark symbolism. "Coron speaks of Chronotrypsis and the other Time Elementals.  While certainly you have also heard that we oppose the Time Elementals' coup as you had been sent to hunt us, I am still curious about the Time Elementals and their allys. Is there anything you can tell me about who amongst the Elemental Lords would ally with the Time and Psionic Elementals?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC:  These twin guys have never actually been to the kingdom before--Nissa probably knows the answer to that question better than they do )

*Nissa watches over Ekilu tending the shivering Tema and smiles serenely.  She helps tuck Tema in and feels her forehead to see if she's getting any better.*

"Get well soon, daughter of time," she whispers, as she heads back to rejoin the rest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

(ooc: just trying to get in there and start conversations with the others. They may not know anything of their allys, but its a place to start and it might lead to some more info about the Time Elementals as well.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2006)

Tema giggles weakly at Miera's attempt to hydrate her.  "Not quite like that... and I wouldn't want to drink you," she says softly.  Captain Merri trusts that the group has this situation under control, and nods to Ekilu his permission to take her aboard.  He tucks Tema in, and she thirstily drinks some of the water before laying down again.  







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Nissa watches over Ekilu tending the shivering Tema and smiles serenely.  She helps tuck Tema in and feels her forehead to see if she's getting any better.*
> 
> "Get well soon, daughter of time," she whispers, as she heads back to rejoin the rest.



  Tema's forehead is still cool, but she smiles a bit at Nissa's words.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> A grinding noise churns within Trebuchet for a moment, then stops. He says apologetically, "Nissa's statement is a factual error. While I resemble some forms of golem, My construction is significantly different and more complex." Here, an unmistakable tinge of pride.
> 
> "In fact, while I am largely of inorganic construction, I have a mind and sentience far beyond the limited acceptance of programmed instructions that golems have." Trey bows a bit stiffly at the waist, and makes a flourish with his arm, while saying graciously, "It is a pleasure to have you aboard. Should you need a source of untold magical destruction, please don't hesitate to call on me."



  Coron slowly loses a bit of his astonishment, and when Trebuchet says the last he gives a satisfied nod.  "I won't, trust me."



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Vaukriel approaches one of the others while Coron is speaking with Nissa, perhaps Ciron. "Greetings, I am Brightstar Vaukriel." he tucks his black wings back behind him, conscious of their dark symbolism. "Coron speaks of Chronotrypsis and the other Time Elementals.  While certainly you have also heard that we oppose the Time Elementals' coup as you had been sent to hunt us, I am still curious about the Time Elementals and their allys. Is there anything you can tell me about who amongst the Elemental Lords would ally with the Time and Psionic Elementals?"



  Ciron gives a twisted and ironic smile.  "We were the time elementals' traders, spies, and thieves.  We weren't allowed to go _into_ the kingdom, but that doesn't mean we didn't know what was going on.  Yes, we know a few names.  Tempest Sssssh'ir is furious at their coup and _he_ is going on a quest to seek the aid of the thunder worms.  He's going to the Storm Sea and trying to find the Copper Mountain and persuade them to come lay waste to the time elementals.  Of course... if he succeeds I don't think there will be much left of the palace.  Thunder worms are powerful in the extreme and not exactly subtle.  And they're virtually unstoppable.  But getting to the Sea of Storms and traveling it is going to be hard... to say the least.  Trust me, we're not going to get in that guy's way, he's so mad he's not thinking straight.

"Imram the immoth withdrew from the court as well, and took his whole library with him.  The time elementals didn't really llike that at all, but they didn't prevent him, probably because he's so insular he won't be spreading bad news about them.  All four elemental dragons swooped off right after the coup, scattering to the four corners.  They're nothing but big bullies, but at least Taala could command their respect.  With him gone, I think there's going to be a lot more trouble with elementals all over the Endless Falls for years to come.  They're a nasty bunch.  And Ter'shax'icotal, the topaz dragon?  He left too and went back to the Spray.  If any of Chronotrypsis' champions try to go there there's going to be a fight," Ciron says with satisfaction.  "There are more, we know, but we didn't get a chance to do a lot of research before we were thrown off the _Stormdancer_."

The Spray is known to virtually everyone in the Endless Falls.  In the center of Timeless Ocean is a huge hole, and it is here where the true Endless Falls are.  The Spray is the fine vapor that arises around and above the Endless Falls.  Because the Endless Falls are thickly woven with all kinds of power, the Spray takes on aspects of solidity, and a whole city exists in the translucent vapor-cloud above the falls.  It's full of potential heroes that want to try to bathe in the falls, and the horrific or pathic remains of those that tried and failed.  Most who failed stay and try to either help other people get in, or to warn them off.  The few powers within the Spray organize (by threat, bribe, or words) as many of the Fallen as they can to form their own entourages in order to feed off the inherant power within the Spray.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Nissa know anything else about the situation vis-a-vis the power players?  She suspects, sadly, where her mother might stand )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2006)

Nissa: [sblock]You know your mother is extraordinarily self-absorbed.  As long as she has admirers she won't question where they come from.  If the time and psionic elementals' control slows the parade of people to see the weirds, she will become angry and possibly use her power to either see policy changed or have them removed.  If they don't interfere, she likely won't lift a finger, provided her life remains at or above her current level of quality.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Yup--figured exactly as much--although actually Nissa is fairly blind to her mother's flaws, so even though I know that out of character, Nissa doesn't quite grasp it in character yet.  I mean does she know about any other power players that weren't already listed in her background? (based on Knowledge Nobility and Royalty, etc))


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2006)

*People You Know, here and otherwise*

Lupaz: [sblock]While you don't know a lot of courtiers, you _do_ know several of the weirds from your yearly visits.  Lu-set, the water weird that often counseled you on ways to mitigate your bad luck and heal the harm you caused, is unlikely to take to coup very well.  Too much death has come out of it already.  Ess'ichat, the hopeful fire weird that lifted you up from bouts of profound depression, could possibly go both ways.  She disapproved of Taala's adamant rulings on who could hold positions of power, but his ability to get disseparate elemental creatures and fey to work together was nothing less than inspired.

Of the six kinds of weirds you know the following:

Air wierds offer direction and guidance to those traveling to unknown areas.  They can point out paths not considered, reveal unknown doors into new worlds, and describe what may be needed to survive such journeys.

Earth wierds are foretellers of death and doom.  They can pronounce an individual's fate or warn him of a coming apocalypse.  They are also prognosticators of wealth and fortune, foreseeing who shall succeed or rail in the pursuit of material possessions.

Fire wierds are diviners of hope.  They shed light when all is dark and illuminate lore that has been long lost and nearly forgotten.  They guide the long-suffering and ignorant to new peace and prosperity.

Water weirds are soothsayers that bring words of healing to the wounded.  They offer curative knowledge for suffering lands and new options for people who seek a better way.  When there is little hope for life, water weirds offer a way to snatch victory from the jaws of defeat against all odds.

Ice wierds are predictors of the unending battle between chaos and law.  They foresee which of these primal forces will dominate future events.

Snow weirds are harbingers of boon and doom, predicting weal and safety or warning of dire circumstances and events to come.

Now, part of Taala's reasons for his insistence of who could hold power in his kingdom (aside from the fact that he himself was composed of the four classic elements) was the existence of the classic elemental weirds.  It was not until sometime later in the Kingdom's history when the existence of the ice and snow weirds became known.  Taala insisted they were "sisters to the water and air wierds" and continued his current policies.  It might be curious to some, but ice paraelementals and ice genasi began to take greater part in the government of the kingdom sometime after that.

In your times speaking with the elemental weirds, you have heard it intimated, though never explicitly stated, that there are even more kinds of elemental weirds out there.  The wierds of the Kingdom of Knowledge enjoy their protected state, as sometimes powerful individuals would capture and hold a weird for their own personal use.  Weirds generally resent this greatly.  They like interacting with a wide variety of people, provided they are both determined and worthy.

In addition, there's the trail of his quarry from Bluegorge waiting above him at the top of the Crystalline Falls, and who knows where _that_ will lead...[/sblock]

Vaukriel: [sblock]There are several people at Court you can think of that might be powerful enough to help, though their reactions to the coup would be mixed, at best.  Despite the tragic circumstance that gifted you with flight, you had attracted a few admirers that respected your strength in learning how to fly.  There are two sylphs, sisters actually, that you had come to know and admire.  The elder of the two, Shasera, was great friends with a mighty cloud ray, a colossal beast some say is big as the sky.  Also, there was a powerful air elemental, Tk'sssar'assa that lived on the high peaks of the Stonemaw mountains, one that claimed to have divine powers.  Certainly he was served by the whimsical spirits of the air, flying monkey-like creatures with powers over wind and weather.  You met them briefly on your journey up the mountain, right before you were captured by Lord Garguel's minions.

Shasera might not mind the time elemental's rule, as she and her sister were ambassadors of other air creatures.  She would not be affected, one way or the other, with changes in laws, provided her status as an ambassador was kept intact.  Tk'sssar'assa, on the other hand, would probably be furious.  He considered himself a God of the Mountain Air, and was rather old-fashioned and reactionary in his views.  He would considered the time elementals to be upstarts in the Kingdom of Knowledge.

In addition, your illumian heritage brought you to the attention to a very occasional visitor to Taala's court.  A shuyarn, a rune angel that called herself Sen, had appeared in Taala’s court only a handful of times since you had been there, but each time she came on a mission of utmost importance.  Of importance to who, you never could say, but she gifted Taala lavishly with powerful scrolls for the privilege of seeing the weirds.  She always stopped on her way out of court to bow to you, and you seemed to recognize her in a deep way that had nothing to do her appearance.  The last time she had smiled at you, a queer expression of face and words that still sometimes haunts your dreams.  She’s never spoken to you, but you have the unshakable feeling that she is sympathetic to you personally.[/sblock]

Nissa: [sblock]You know about several other powers that be, including Wrath, the powerful Living Holocaust that Taala had kept in his court as a kind of counter-assassin.  He hated Taala... but then again Wrath hated everyone.  And in you he hated your watery nature as well.  Despite his all-consuming hate, he had a kind of rough respect for you as a fellow elemental of the classic sort (despite your fey powers, he insists your weird heritage more than makes up for that).  He was also an “old-fashioned” elemental, quite convinced of the superiority of the greater elementals.  It’s probably very likely that Wrath has been imprisoned to use as a weapon, instead of being semi-autonomous as Taala had him.

Also, there are the elemental monoliths and the primal elementals to consider.  They did not live at court, but visited often.  On the whole, they are the most powerful elementals in the world, with the primal elementals representing a kind of power that could shatter it.  However, the more powerful an elemental is, the more monofocused they become.  It would be very difficult and frustrating, though perhaps not _entirely_ impossible to get them to realize the fate of the Kingdom of Knowledge is in their hands.

And perhaps the most obvious, at least to you, would be the fey.  Elementals and fey have a close relationship, very intertwined.  Elementals represent the embodiment of the ingredients of the worlds, the living parts that make up all things.  Fey are the embodiment of different aspects of the worlds; beauty, nature, trees, snow, water, war, rage, evil.  The more powerful the fey, the broader their aspect is.  Of all the fey, the most powerful are the Seelie and Unseelie Courts.  If anyone could command the fey of a land, they could.  Remove the fey from a place and the spirit would soon follow; cohesion would be lost and the land would lose its power.

The Seelie Court has a mostly good outlook, and they command the loyalty of mostly good fey.  However, they are notoriously snobbish.  Only one of pure fey blood would be considered to speak with the Faerie King and Queen.  The Unseelie Court is far more flexible with their morals as well as with their members.  Anyone claiming a trace of fey blood is welcomed, but they are even more tricky and devious than the Seelie Court, which is saying a great deal.  _Finding_ either court is difficult and dangerous, but the best place to start looking would be the Pool of Glenmasis, a market run by fey.  Finding it is a little tricky, as it changes from time to time, but you attempt to travel to the center of a large wilderness area while thinking of something you need, you’re likely to find it eventually.[/sblock]

Tempest: [sblock]In Taala’s court, you know only a few of the Powers that Be, mostly from the times you were shipping pure elements.  Earthmaster Geb, a half earth elemental gulgar, was a fair and honest man in a court full of truthful intrigue.  Airmaster Shess, a pure air elemental, was the one that gifted you with your gift of personal winds.  Apparently she was something of an admirer.  

Of course, you also know of a few other captains.  There’s Tash Kess, ghost elf hexmaster captain of the _Damned Curse of the North_, a ship and crew you mused were thematically suited to Lupaz, though the hound likely didn’t know about it.  Tash was one of Taala’s more brutal employees, head of his more aggressive fleet of ships.  Tash was allowed a certain amount of excesses in exchange for keeping the northern border safe.

The _Crazed Compass_ was captained by an odd gnome by the name of Grosek Ironarm.  The man literally did have an arm made of iron, and two legs too.  Half his body had been pruned away and replaced with magic-enhanced clockwork, the result of a horrific experiment by a mad runic guardian.  While the transformation doesn’t seem to have affected his skills as a captain, Grosek’s judgment is sometimes a little faulty.  He can go into psychotic rages when fighting golems and other constructs, and has been known to literally rip apart enemy ships with his bare hands.  While somewhat mad, Grosek owes his life to Taala, as the omnielemental was the one that freed him from further experimentation.

And the _Sand Skipper_ is captained by a dust genasi named Dross, a lean and hungry woman with astounding powers of the mind.  Her ship is hardened against fire, and she often sails the currents of sand, fire, and waste in the Sea of Fire and Ice.  She often returns with ancient treasures and a hold full of minerals, and has a reputation for being able to sniff out gold from miles away.[/sblock]

Oobobooboo: [sblock]You really don’t know many of the powers at Taala’s court, mostly because you have the attention span of a gnat when it comes to politics.  However, one individual did stick in your mind, because you encountered him in the sewers after an escapade under the toilets.  Glop was a gelatinous cube that had been granted sentience on purpose, rather than by accident like you.  He was charged to protect the castle from attack from below (along with some others of his brethren).  But you he let pass freely, because you were funny.[/sblock]

Trebuchet: [sblock]You don’t know a lot about the powers that be at Taala’s court, but you do know a couple of the magicians.  Kes’Krechta was the ice genasi elemental savant that was responsible for all magic having to do with cold.  This may seem irrelevant, but she helped tame the power of Iceangel Lake and directed the glaciers on the Stonemaw Mountains away from the palace.  If she were angered or turned against the time elementals, she could cause a lot of damage simply by not being there.

In addition, you recall a young obsidian elemental called Sh’rad.  While small and not holding a great deal of power, the little one was rather taken with you.  _His_ elders were amongst the more vocal of the grumblers, but Sh’rad found you the most interesting thing on earth.  If you needed an ear inside Taala’s court, Sh’rad might do it.[/sblock]

Ekilu: [sblock]Of the powers that be in Taala’s court, you only know a few.  One is Ep!na’kee!, the ocean strider that watches over Iceangel Lake and part of the nearby Sea of Fire and Ice.  It was said by some legends that the darfellans were distant kin to the ocean striders, and certainly Ep!na’kee! treated you very kindly indeed every time you sailed near him.

There was also a cluster of storm elementals in Taala’s court that liked you and your magic very much.  They enjoyed playing in any storms you created or enhanced, and you often found Ookatooli’s voice growing louder and more instant when they were near.  The Thundersong cluster was perhaps the only group solidly on your side when you fled.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Cool, thanks!)

*When Nissa returns to the deck, she engages the various tempest twins in light friendly conversation, particularly Poral, not really grilling them for information, but certainly listening if they provide anything useful.  The idea here is to befriend them and win them over by showing them that unlike their previous associates, she cares about them.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"It would seem that several elements of the Kingdom are or would be very unhappy about the change in power.  We certainly quest against it as you well know.  Some of those you mention might proove very valuable as allies.  How are the allies of the Time Elementals positioned within the kingdom?" replies Vaukriel as he continues to chat with Ciron.

[sblock=thanks!]Wow that is a lot of great information.  When we started looking for people to gain as allies, I slapped my forehead. Doh! why did I only put enemies...  I am going to ask my future players to include at least one ally of their own in their character design.  Its great that you've provided many [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Sep 30, 2006)

[sblock=Lupaz]Wow, thanks for all that information, Isida!  Now to ask you for more.    

What was the nature of Lupaz's relationship with the weirds - would my persuasion have any influence on them?  I'm particularly wondering about Ess'ichat, as she covers an element that none of us have any real ties to (well, maybe Trebuchet...) and thus seems like an especially useful ally.

Also, how well protected are the weirds?  Will they be under heavy guard to keep unauthorized visitors from seeing them, or is the arrangement a looser one where it's simply accepted custom to appease Taala lest you incur the wrath of the elements?  It's probably changed post-coup, but it still seems wise to know more about the general situation of the weirds.[/sblock]

Rising from his place on the deck, Lupaz pads about, sniffing cursorily at the tempest twins, getting a feel for the scent of each one and seeing if they have any interesting-smelling items he should be keeping an eye on.  After a few minutes of such inspection, once he's satisfied his strong sense of wariness, he trots over to Trebuchet.

_Master Trebuchet, I have heard tell that you have no need of sleep or rest.  Is this true?  If so, I wish to solicit your aid tonight, as we sail into Bluegorge.  I have a few errands to run, and would appreciate the aid of someone who I can trust to remain vigilant.  We need to find or create a spy in the palace to keep us appraised of the time elementals' actions, but the people I have in mind are somewhat...  unsavory._


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2006)

Trebuchet's skeletal metal head swivels and pans down to gaze unswervingly at Lupaz.

"It is true, to some degree," he replies. "While I suffer no mental or physical infirmities that result from lack of rest, I do require a period of physical inactivity to recharge my thaumic reserves after 'casting spells,' as you put it."

His head tilts thoughtfully. "However, I can maintain vigilance during such a recharge period, as can Watcher. And if I have cast few or no spells, then I have no need to recharge."

"Summary: I would be happy to help you with whatever you are planning. As for spies within the palace, I believe I know of a prospect. He is not of high rank, and is rather young, but these may in fact be desirable traits, as they make him less suspicious as a spy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: As mentioned in the OOC thread--any contacts Nissa knows from among her mother's many suppliants?  I've named Krysthos the mineral paraelemental in the backstory for the dress, but are there any others who are important and/or potential allies / foes?  Apologies in advance for all the grilling  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Sweet, Ekilu's got peepz 

[sblock=Isida]Is the Iceangel Lake anywhere near where the Earth Wall is?  How about where the Thundersong Cluster resides?[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 30, 2006)

Oobobooboo plots a zigzag course back and forth through everyone assembled on the deck. The ooze has grown back its stubby legs, but they appear to be ornamental, motionlessly skating on a pink mobile pool of Oob's own body material. As it approaches Nissa and Miera it grows arms an pirouettes while circling them. Later in the strange dance, it reabsorbs its arms and accelerates, careening toward Trebuchet, giggling.



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> _Master Trebuchet, I have heard tell that you have no need of sleep or rest.  Is this true?  If so, I wish to solicit your aid tonight, as we sail into Bluegorge.  I have a few errands to run, and would appreciate the aid of someone who I can trust to remain vigilant.  We need to find or create a spy in the palace to keep us appraised of the time elementals' actions, but the people I have in mind are somewhat...  unsavory._




OOC - I don't know if Lupaz would trust Oob to remain vigilant, but the whole crew would be well aware that the ooze doesn't sleep. Its always wandering about at all hours of the night, occasionally knocking things over or dashing back and forth between fore and aft.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Even Nissa, the eternal optimist, wouldn't trust Oob to remain vigilant--every round of the night that he fails a spot check he gets a cumulative -1  )

*When Oob comes near Nissa, Miera spurts outwards like a serpent of water and spirals around him, dripping tiny droplets of water.  The amorphous water aeon never ceases to be entertained by Oob, and she often likes to join him in his more frolicksome escapades if doing so doesn't take her too far from Nissa to extend herself.*


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC - Ah, But Oob doesn't need to make spot checks. Its got blindsight


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 2, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Trebuchet's skeletal metal head swivels and pans down to gaze unswervingly at Lupaz.
> 
> "It is true, to some degree," he replies. "While I suffer no mental or physical infirmities that result from lack of rest, I do require a period of physical inactivity to recharge my thaumic reserves after 'casting spells,' as you put it."
> 
> ...




Lupaz's ears perk up at the unexpected offer from the warforged mage.

_You do?  Do you have a way to contact this individual?  If not, I will prioritize finding a discrete messenger when we head into town.  I had some possibilities of my own in mind, but if you're certain this youngling can be trusted, there's no point overexerting ourselves._


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 2, 2006)

Tempest wakes from his nap in the crows nest and spirals down to the deck on the gentle updrafts. Smiling in greeting he approaches the new comers and introduces himself, spending sometime amongst them. Once he has bored of their tales he makes himself useful around the ship, keen to learn more about sailing and build a relationship with the Captain.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2006)

"I believe he is trustworthy," Trebuchet agrees heartily. "Though it remains to be seen if he has the fortitude and courage required of one engaged in covert surveillance. I have no direct means of personally contacting him, though I'm sure suitable means could be purchased at any town of consequence."


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 3, 2006)

_Well, I have no problem putting his fortitude to the test if you don't.  Once we get into town I'll dig up a reputable black market magician to do the job of contacting him.  Until then..._

[sblock=OOC Isida]Are we going to fast-forward a bit now?  I don't know if anyone else wanted to strike up a conversation about anything, but it doesn't look like it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

*Nissa continues her conversations as before to gain the newcomers trust and friendship.  She will also come to talk to Tema when the injured tempest twin is feeling a bit better, to help brighten her spirits and give her good cheer.  Miera helps too.  Once Tema is back to perfect health, Nissa will throw her a little party to celebrate her recovery and help her meet everyone, since her brothers and sisters will have had more of a chance to do that by then.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 4, 2006)

Vaukriel will continue to chat with Ciron to find out more about what they are up against. He'll also try to determine if Ciron at least is on the level with him, or if he is acting strangely or leaving things out.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2006)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> _Well, I have no problem putting his fortitude to the test if you don't.  Once we get into town I'll dig up a reputable black market magician to do the job of contacting him.  Until then..._
> 
> Trebuchet tilts his head in assent, and asks, "As for the task you wish to undertake; do you anticipate the need for violence? It will make a difference in how I dress myself."


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2006)

Ekilu will nurse Tema back to health, while generaly discussing the happenings with the other elementals, pressing them for information on Fee.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2006)

> Tempest wakes from his nap in the crows nest and spirals down to the deck on the gentle updrafts. Smiling in greeting he approaches the new comers and introduces himself, spending sometime amongst them. Once he has bored of their tales he makes himself useful around the ship, keen to learn more about sailing and build a relationship with the Captain.



  Captain Merri is more than happy to talk about the Destiny Dancer.  Apparently the air-ropes help provide additonal wind and fuel to the fire-sails, for the brighter they burn the faster the ship goes.  But this kind of ship is not totally dependent upon elemental power.  Other magic and powers have gone into its making, giving it the attributes of animals or magical beasts when necessary.  "This ship has the soul o' th' land within her, and she can muster th' forces of nature herself if need be.  But she responds to th' hand of a firm master, just like any good ship.  Ye 'ave t' be careful o' her size, ye see?  She be far bigger than most, and while she's a limber and athletic girl, ye still can't put a badger in a vole's burrow, eh?  Aye, she's spoiled me already, she has..." the captain says fondly.



> *When Nissa returns to the deck, she engages the various tempest twins in light friendly conversation, particularly Poral, not really grilling them for information, but certainly listening if they provide anything useful. The idea here is to befriend them and win them over by showing them that unlike their previous associates, she cares about them.*



 Nissa - [sblock]You learn from the tempest twins that their creation was part of a very long-term coup to bring the Kingdom of Knowledge under the time elemental's control.  The reason behind this is that the time elementals are masters of time, which gives them a great deal of power, but they want more.  They want control over not just time but fate as well.  With yet more time and close study, the time elementals hope to gain powers over fate by doing... something with the weirds.  The tempest twins are not too sure exactly what, but they fear the result.  A royal time elemental with the power to predict and control fate as well as time would have unprecedented power.  However, they know this can't happen for a good long while yet.  The time elementals needs unobstructed access to many weirds to learn what they must, hence the coup.

OOC: Basically you already have them at the Helpful stage.  It's just that the Helpful stage is not the same for everyone.  A compassionate warrior might be willing to go to battle for you, a steadfast healer would risk going into a dangerous situation to heal you, and the tempest twins are willing to negotiate a new contract with you.  Consider this: They were born of time elemental blood for the purpose of helping bring about this long-term coup.  They bargained _one hundred generations_ of service in exchange for the power this coup would bring.  They have been betrayed in the deepest way possible.  To even consider opening another contract with anyone is an extraordinary gesture of trust and respect.[/sblock] 







> Vaukriel will continue to chat with Ciron to find out more about what they are up against. He'll also try to determine if Ciron at least is on the level with him, or if he is acting strangely or leaving things out.



 Vaukriel - [sblock]You learn from the tempest twins that their creation was part of a very long-term coup to bring the Kingdom of Knowledge under the time elemental's control.  The reason behind this is that the time elementals are masters of time, which gives them a great deal of power, but they want more.  They want control over not just time but fate as well.  With yet more time and close study, the time elementals hope to gain powers over fate by doing... something with the weirds.  The tempest twins are not too sure exactly what, but they fear the result.  A royal time elemental with the power to predict and control fate as well as time would have unprecedented power.  However, they know this can't happen for a good long while yet.  The time elementals needs unobstructed access to many weirds to learn what they must, hence the coup.  Ciron seems to be telling the truth.  He practically shakes with rage when he mentions their betrayal.[/sblock]  The group talks and talks with the tempest twins as Captain Merri pilots the Destiny Dancer to the foot of the Crystalline Falls, not more than a few hours away.  

With a series of gestures, Captain Merri then clasps the wheel and shouts for the crew to pull in the sails.  There's some small shudders along the side of the ship, and those looking can see wings, like those of some exotic bird, first appear in relief along the sides of the ship, then take on form and color, and finally stretch out.  With a heave, the wings pump like oars, lifting the ship into the air, departing her from the water.  Soaring across the face of the falls, the Destiny Dancer gains height, adroitly dodging the falling crystal, until she's at the air-port of Bluegorge.

The city's name comes from the enormous gorge that splits the falls into two equal halves, yet is tall enough on the inside to have a dry gorge (made of its famous bluish rock) that extends far downward.  The city rises both high above descends far below into the rock, a percarious city that bursts with the wealth of no less than a dozen kingdoms.  The captain brings the ship in neatly at the Northfire Tower.  All around you are more ships (some coming in on cloud-ferries that allow a water-bound ship to reach Bluegorge safely) and sailors.  Merchants also abound at the markets just beyond the docks, barking out their wares in a nearly continuous market that seems to dominate the edges of the city, colonizing the towers like ants in great rings.  In the middle are government buildings, and between are residences, squashed amidst all the bustle of the busy city.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 8, 2006)

Oobobooboo is beside itself when the ship lifts off. It literally bouces from starboard to port and back again and again exclaiming in a an excited burp, "Ship flap flap! How make ship flap flap? Wooahh!"

When the Khora Aisa arrives in Bluegorge, the ooze leaps onto the docks before the ship even comes to a full stop. As Oob strolls towards the marketplace it starts to blend in with the planks below it and disappears from view.

OOC - Stealth roll 38!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Isida]







			
				Isida said:
			
		

> OOC: Basically you already have them at the Helpful stage. It's just that the Helpful stage is not the same for everyone. A compassionate warrior might be willing to go to battle for you, a steadfast healer would risk going into a dangerous situation to heal you, and the tempest twins are willing to negotiate a new contract with you. Consider this: They were born of time elemental blood for the purpose of helping bring about this long-term coup. They bargained one hundred generations of service in exchange for the power this coup would bring. They have been betrayed in the deepest way possible. To even consider opening another contract with anyone is an extraordinary gesture of trust and respect.




Makes sense that they wouldn't agree to a contract except as an extraordinary gesture of trust and respect--that's one of the reasons Nissa doesn't want to force a contract on them like the one in the past that hurt them so much.  She's Chaotic Good, so she can agree with the sentiment that contracts and betrayal can lead to heartache.  Basically, as she speaks kind words and gets to know them, she is making the following offer, which is not a binding contract or anything--"I want to fight for a world where everyone can live in peace and happiness, and treat others with kindness, just as we have shown you.  If you can also imagine a vision of such a world with a soul full of hope, I would be honoured if you would help to make that dream a reality.  I won't force it on anyone or require it with a contract--you need not feel bound like before, and those awful time elementals didn't fulfill their end last time anyway--but I'll be very happy if any of you chooses to help.  There might not be a place for you in the time elementals' Kingdom of Knowledge, but there is a place in mine.  So fight for peace and happiness, fight for a home to call your own, but please don't just fight for revenge against Chronotrypsis...for revenge can become an all-consuming path to darkness.  And if you cannot find it in your heart to help us in our cause, I will be sad, but I understand, and we will still part as friends."

(OOC: Of course, this may inadvertently be as much 'contract' as they need, perhaps, but they aren't really likely to get anything more formal from Nissa)
[/SBLOCK]

*Nissa has never been to Bluegorge before, so she feels a bit lost.  She tries to wrack her brain for anything she has heard about this place.*

(OOC: Knowledge Nob&Roy, Knowledge Local, maybe Knowledge Arcana)


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 9, 2006)

Impatient to dock Tempest leaps from the ship and flies to the piers while the ship is still berthing. As he lands on the wooden boards the ape-man takes a moment to survey the scene about him, taking in the sailors, the ships and their wares, the labourers and the warehouses that they work in and the other miscellaneuos shops and offices that support the busy dock.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2006)

Vaukriel takes to the air with Tempest both to get a bird's eye view of the city and to keep a close watch on his friend.  While in Bluegorge he will be looking for the contacts they are hoping to make as well as someone offering messenger service (preferrably with sending spells).


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 13, 2006)

As he sees the others dispersing, Lupaz telepathically tells them of his plans to establish a link with the palace via Trebuchet's suggestion.  Giving the warforged an appraising glance, he tells him to meet him an hour before dark at Tin Street square before leaving him to his own devices.  Then, Lupaz shimmers momentarily and reappears a moment later in a shadowed alleyway well away from the Khoira Aisa before trotting off to gather news of the outside world's reaction to the Time Elementals' coup.

[sblock=Isida -]Gather Information +17 and Knowledge (local) +11 to find the right kinds of bars and such to loiter around in to get this kind of news.  I'll try to be discrete about it, using _disguise self_ to pose as a nondescript dog of whatever breed is appropriate, but if there's anyone here I trust from my earlier trips I'll make it a point to look them up and feel them out for their possible use as an ally, without necessarily mentioning the rather tricky situation we're in already.  Bluff +11 and Diplomacy +8 to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2006)

"One hour before dark, Tin Street square," the warforged repeats, then nods.

He then plods at a steady, methodical pace off the ship and into the city as Watcher spins and twists in its socket, capturing as much of the new locale as it can. After spending some time simply taking in the sights of the cliff city (which Trebuchet experiences more as an analysis of architectural style and engineering prowess than with any sense of aesthetic beauty), he makes his pounding, inexorable way towards the nearest local blacksmith to observe his works and crafting style. From there, he visits alchemist's displays and charm shops...purveyors of minor magical tricks...looking to see what the town has to offer.

Finally, as the sun dips low and the city is drenched in the shadow of its own cliffs, he makes his way to Tin Street square to await with infinite patience the arrival of Lupaz.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2006)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Oobobooboo is beside itself when the ship lifts off. It literally bouces from starboard to port and back again and again exclaiming in a an excited burp, "Ship flap flap! How make ship flap flap? Wooahh!"
> 
> When the Khora Aisa arrives in Bluegorge, the ooze leaps onto the docks before the ship even comes to a full stop. As Oob strolls towards the marketplace it starts to blend in with the planks below it and disappears from view.



  Oob makes himself into a living boardwalk, all the better to observe the people who are walking, strolling, and even flying around the market.  Several entertainers are set up in odd corners, including jugglers, someone with a bunch of trained rats that manage to show up in the most amazing places, a few illusionists, a group of contortionists putting themselves in unlikely pretzel-like shapes, and many musicians playing a variety of happy tunes.  Ooboobobo can get a prime view of all of them, if he's so inclined.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Isida]
> 
> Makes sense that they wouldn't agree to a contract except as an extraordinary gesture of trust and respect--that's one of the reasons Nissa doesn't want to force a contract on them like the one in the past that hurt them so much.  She's Chaotic Good, so she can agree with the sentiment that contracts and betrayal can lead to heartache.  Basically, as she speaks kind words and gets to know them, she is making the following offer, which is not a binding contract or anything--"I want to fight for a world where everyone can live in peace and happiness, and treat others with kindness, just as we have shown you.  If you can also imagine a vision of such a world with a soul full of hope, I would be honoured if you would help to make that dream a reality.  I won't force it on anyone or require it with a contract--you need not feel bound like before, and those awful time elementals didn't fulfill their end last time anyway--but I'll be very happy if any of you chooses to help.  There might not be a place for you in the time elementals' Kingdom of Knowledge, but there is a place in mine.  So fight for peace and happiness, fight for a home to call your own, but please don't just fight for revenge against Chronotrypsis...for revenge can become an all-consuming path to darkness.  And if you cannot find it in your heart to help us in our cause, I will be sad, but I understand, and we will still part as friends."
> 
> ...



 Nissa: [sblock]The tempest twins smile at her words, and Coron says, "One thing we're good at is irking the very devil out of people.  We were born and bred to be spies and thieves, and if Chronotrypsis thinks we're just going to roll over and die because of his betrayal, he's sorely mistaken.  Have no fear lovely lady, we're not fighters, but we're going to be making life nearly impossible for the time elementals very shortly."

As for Bluegorge itself, you know it was attacked and nearly overrun several years ago, and the scars from the attacks still linger.  The only reason it didn't fall was that the fire-ogres and water-kobolds (from the adjoining cliffs and behind the Falls respectively) weren't joined by the gnoll tribes from the Sea of Grass to the east.  Somehow they were turned away before they could join in the general slaughter, and the defenders of Bluegorge were able to repel the invaders after a long and viscious fight.  But both before and since it has always been a center for trade, due to its location between several large kingdoms.

It only exports a few of its own items, mostly crystal items harvested from the falls and other finished stone goods, but it does a lot of processing of other goods from other kingdoms.  It turns raw wood into beautiful furniture, rocks into gems, grain into rations, cowhides into boots, etc.  It does have a small but dedicated magical industry.  While it doesn't go in for the larger, flashier magic, it does a lot with "consumer" magic.  Small items with small enchantments, but mostly things that make life easier.

An air-blooded giant eagle rules Upper Bluegorge, while a tumble of geons (a kind of earth elemental with significant magical abilities related to earth) rules Lower Bluegorge.  They tend to rule lightly but well, and there has been no coups or assassination attempts against them that you're aware of.[/sblock] 




			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Impatient to dock Tempest leaps from the ship and flies to the piers while the ship is still berthing. As he lands on the wooden boards the ape-man takes a moment to survey the scene about him, taking in the sailors, the ships and their wares, the labourers and the warehouses that they work in and the other miscellaneuos shops and offices that support the busy dock.



  There's at least a dozen ships, from a tiny vessel seemingly made of woven silver, holding barely a half-dozen people, to a large water-bound sailing vessel that you realize, after a moment, that you recognize.  It's the _Crazed Compass!_  Currently the ship is being unloaded by a busy group of half-giant stevadores, while the down Captain Ironarm looks on, a scowl on his face.



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Vaukriel takes to the air with Tempest both to get a bird's eye view of the city and to keep a close watch on his friend.  While in Bluegorge he will be looking for the contacts they are hoping to make as well as someone offering messenger service (preferrably with sending spells).



  Tempest pauses in his flight, looking at some of the ship with curiosity, but you fly a bit higher to get a better view of the whole city.  It's vertical, V-shaped structure makes it look like a mountain gorge, even though it's actually a crevice in a cliff.  A few other people scoot by on cloud-skffs, fluffy puffs of magically-stable water vapor that draw their substance from the spray the falls produce.  There's several other flying peoples in the air as well; raptorans and aarakroka mostly, along with a lone air elemental that seems to be cavorting around the flags on the towers.

Going closer to the merchants, he can begin to make out districts; tailors, weavers, fullers, and other people related to the clothing industry here, cobblers and other shoe-people there, and so on.  Eventually, he can spy places where there's a great deal of singular traffic, most with people leaving or departing clutching a message-tube, parcel, or something similar.  Most places seem to be those that used various ways of conveying a message physically, albeit sometimes with magical assistance.  But two places employed several wizards or other magicians for more discrete and expensive communication.  The small Whispered Secret, its clientelle consisting (of what could be seen with only a couple hour's casual observation) of women or pages in livery, and the larger Magic Mouth, with its customer seeming to be richer men, merchants or other tradesmen.



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> As he sees the others dispersing, Lupaz telepathically tells them of his plans to establish a link with the palace via Trebuchet's suggestion.  Giving the warforged an appraising glance, he tells him to meet him an hour before dark at Tin Street square before leaving him to his own devices.  Then, Lupaz shimmers momentarily and reappears a moment later in a shadowed alleyway well away from the Khoira Aisa before trotting off to gather news of the outside world's reaction to the Time Elementals' coup.



  You recall a couple of taverns that might attract the crowds you need.  The King and Cat caters to merchants, while the Raven's Claws has a somewhat shadier crowd.  Between the two you hope to get a good cross-section of opinions.  Taking the form of a cliffdog, a sturdy beast with short claws it uses to climb nearly-verticle surfaces, you go to flop near the kitchen door, or even by the fireplace, in order to hear what you need.  

While traveling there, you notice that most of the scars from your last time in the area are starting to heal.  Battle damage is being hid underneath paint and fresh stone, and several areas of the place have the kind of fragile newness that comes from being rapidly rebuilt.  Overall the city seems to be doing quite well, considering last time you were here.

Inside the King and Cat: [sblock]The mood is somewhat subdued, and the wine and ale are flowing fairly freely tonight.  It's not because of happiness, but because of sorrow.  Several merchants express dark mutterings of how they were turned away from the Kingdom of Knowledge, being denied their shipments of pure element.  "Going to bankrupt me if they do it again!  My clients nearly skinned me alive when I didn't have the rare earths they wanted," one says gloomily.  Others chime in with expressions of sympathy, some pointing out that political unrest was quite terrible for profit.  One fellow chirps up, "Well, just be glad the new people seem to know what they're doing.  I mean, it's only been a week.  Sometimes this stuff drags on for years, but I hear they'll be ready to open their contracts again in a month."  Some people seem to perk up at that, but the older merchants mutter cynically that promises fill no chests.[/sblock] Inside the Raven's Claws: [sblock]In here the mood is fairly boisterous, the group of shady-looking toughs and lean rascals getting rowdy.  No less than three arm-wrestling matches are going on in the front room, and in the back room a few of the younger thieves are challenging each other to a pick-pocketing contest on a belled dummy.  While the coup seemed to have dampened the spirits of the middle-class, the lower class seems to have profited.  A couple mention that they're heading there tomorrow or the next day, or that they've been hired by people out of the Kingdom to fetch this or that.  The time elementals seem to be trying to acquire a whole range of items; everything from gems, to old scrolls, to rare woods.  You have a sneaking suspicion that they're trying to get tributes for the weirds.  It seems the time elementals are wanting the weirds' favor and insight in a big way.[/sblock]  







			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "One hour before dark, Tin Street square," the warforged repeats, then nods.
> 
> He then plods at a steady, methodical pace off the ship and into the city as Watcher spins and twists in its socket, capturing as much of the new locale as it can. After spending some time simply taking in the sights of the cliff city (which Trebuchet experiences more as an analysis of architectural style and engineering prowess than with any sense of aesthetic beauty), he makes his pounding, inexorable way towards the nearest local blacksmith to observe his works and crafting style. From there, he visits alchemist's displays and charm shops...purveyors of minor magical tricks...looking to see what the town has to offer.
> 
> Finally, as the sun dips low and the city is drenched in the shadow of its own cliffs, he makes his way to Tin Street square to await with infinite patience the arrival of Lupaz.



  After some looking around, Trebuchet can find several kinds of blacksmithing shops.  People look at him in askance, but with some overheard comments he learns that most seem to regard him as a construct sent out on some errand for his master.  Twice he spots other constructs in the street, a heavily-armored one with a simple helm for a face at the entrance to some kind of meeting hall, and a rune-encrusted one that trails behind a wizened older man in robes.  The blacksmiths are doing a lot of ornamental iron work; apparently to replace what was lost in a battle some years back.  People are still recovering from that one, and also are still somewhat scarred, as several sturdy window bars are also being constructed.  

Some of the weaponsmiths you observed were also close to the alchemical district, as some processes to forge certain kinds of metal required alchemical assistance.  One was making a sword with an orange blade, and pouring something called _Essence of Orange_ in between each hammer strike, while another worked with a dark purple metal that apparently had to be quenched in acid to gain its characteristic sharpness.  The alchemical shops themselves offered dozens of items to enhance the abilities of living men and woman, to make them temporarily faster, or stronger, or even more lovely.  Others offered items for the home; oils that burned brighter and longer than regular lamp oil for instance.  A few offered combat items; alchmist's fire or acid, sparkstones or flashbright, ghostoil or bleeder.

The charm shops were run by tinker mages, men and women that offered many items of minor magic to entertain, protect, or discern.  Charms to detect poison or magic, to create small illusions or to defend against street thugs.  A few offer potions of healing salves, or concoctions to gain temporary strength, agility, or endurance.

Finally, much later at night, the blink hound and warforged can meet at Tin Street, the place still echoing with small hammer blows even at this hour.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2006)

Ekilu will wander the streets, looking for other Darfellan, and generaly letting his spirit guide take him whever it seems drawn, as he observes and listens for gossip on the street.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

*Nissa watches where the others go, including the tempest twins and the crew of the Khora Aisa, but she is in no particular hurry herself.  She spends some time with Anemone before heading out to see if she can find anything interesting or useful.*


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 19, 2006)

[sblock=Isida] I assume I can track down Nissa and report by using dimension door and scent to pick up and follow her trail, even though I don't know precisely where she intends to go.  If that's not the case, tell me and I'll alter the following. [/sblock]

About an hour and fifteen minutes before dark, as deep shadows start to cloak Bluegorge and the sun rests on the waters to the east, Lupaz appears from nowhere softly padding behind Nissa, more out of habit than anything else.  Suddenly, he reaches out with his mind to "speak" with her.

_I had the Dark One's own time finding you, sea-child.  I had anticipated that you would stay on the Khoira Aisa.  In any case, you seem to have appointed yourself the spokesperson for our motley crew, so I thought you had better know what I've found.  It seems the time elementals are moving quickly to re-establish their trade with foreign nations.  Our best bet to keep them off-guard might be to prevent them from fulfilling the Kingdom's trade obligations.  Perhaps you have some friends that might be inclined to cause a little chaos?  Perhaps even those timespawn you were being so friendly with, though I know nothing of their connections._

Lupaz shakes his head and glances around into the gathering shadows.  He seems nervous, keenly aware that plans are afoot that he'll have a hard time tracking and controlling on his own.  It's not something he's used to.

_More disturbingly, the elementals are attempting to acquire all manner of rare and arcane materials, and they're doing it quietly, through underworld channels.  I assume they're attempting to appease the weirds, but for what purpose, I don't know.  Any ideas?  You know more of the elementals' magical secrets than I do..._


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 19, 2006)

Assuming nothing but speaking occurs in Lupaz's run-in with Nissa...

Lupaz passes quietly through the dwindling crowds of Tin Street, almost unconsciously avoiding attention by taking on the sidelong bearing of one of the countless homeless curs that frequent any sizable city.  Moving up to Trebuchet once he spots him standing quietly and patiently out of the main wash of traffic, Lupaz resumes his usual proud bearing and meets the warforged's eyes.

_Good, you're here.  I thought we would look for a spellmonger with discretion, to contact this young friend of yours.  And of course that means looking at night, when the kind of person whose loyalty can be bought with coin and rumor is best to be found.  Will you be willing to do the talking?  I wouldn't worry about diplomacy, though - these are the kinds of allies best made with a show of strength and an undaunted mien.  And you have both in spades, from what I've heard._


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2006)

Vaukriel will descend and inquire at both shops the cost for their services, he chooses to enter the Whispered Secret first.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

(OOC: Finding one person in a city is quite an incredible feat, even with the Scent ability. and Survival  But if he _does_ manage to find Nissa)

"Ah, yes.  The tempest twins could be useful in such an endeavour.  I will mention this to them, as they seem to like activities such as that."

"As to the arcane materials, I know exactly why they want them...Appease is not the right word--they are trying to perform a ritual to seize control of the weirds that will take time and many components.  As such, disrupting those arcane components is more important than disrupting trade obligations."


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 19, 2006)

OOC:  Don't forget Gather Information.  And it's not like you were hiding from me or even hurrying from place to place.  I figure I can cover ground quickly enough to find you *eventually*, it's just a matter of how much time I have left over after my stops at the King and Cat and Raven's Claws.  All I have to do is go back to the Khoira Aisa, pick up your scent, and use my speed and dimensional travel to cover the same ground you did more quickly.  Pretty simple, if potentially more time-consuming than I'd like.

_So it's even worse than I thought.  I agree, we need to make this our top priority.  If the elementals gain control over the weirds, our fight will be over before it's even begun.  How would we best go about dealing with this threat, and how much time do you think we have?  I'm afraid I will have a hard time locating their suppliers without expending considerable effort on the task.  Would you be willing to pose as one of the time lords' agents so we can get closer to their operations?  It might require a certain...  edge...  that you've chosen not to display thus far._

Stretching his jaw in a gesture that's part laugh and part yawn, Lupaz adds in a bemused tone

_It's not like I can pass myself off as a humanoid trader, after all..._

Lupaz then gives Nissa as detailed a listing as possible of what he knows is being shipped to the time elementals.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

_"An edge?"_ Nissa asks, as they make their way back to the ship where they can be sure their conversation, mental though it may be, is private, _"Like this?"_

*Nissa's shawl of seafoam ripples slightly and vanishes, as she transforms into the shape of a time elemental.*

"Follow my orders, you sniveling wretch, for I am the harbinger of a new world order!" Nissa states in the voice empty of malice but full of ominous portent and relentless arrogance.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 19, 2006)

Nissa's performance elicits a deep, rumbling laugh from Lupaz.

_Very good!  For a moment I was afraid that that love and peace rhetoric was all you could manage._

Lupaz gives Nissa a look of something that expresses mixed pride, interest, and wariness before "speaking" again.

_I have one more errand to run before the night is over, but...  I think at think at this point it's clear that you might be the best one to coordinate our efforts.  I'll report back before morning, and then you should determine what our next move is._

[sblock=Rystil and Isida]It's clear to Nissa that Lupaz offering to put himself at Nissa's disposal goes against his original plans, but that he's reached a grudging respect for her intelligence despite her obvious naivety.  He's not sure how it'll work out in the end, though, so she'll have to be careful how she deals with his lone wolf insincts.

OOC:  That last paragraph was me playing nice with Nissa's high Sense Motive and Diplomacy, of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

*Nissa shifts back to her usual form

_"That sounds good.  Do you have an idea where I should go if I'm  to ferret out their supply lines for the arcane ingredients?"_


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 19, 2006)

[sblock=Everyone]OOC: Woot!  The natural 20 I just rolled on Invisible Castle would seem to indicate that I do.  Isida, Knowledge (local) to identify arcane suppliers for Nissa (20+11=31).  The name I used is "Lupaz", naturally enough.  Hopefully that and the information I already have will let Nissa take over from here in the invesitgation, with or without backup, as she desires.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

*Nissa will keep in contact with the tempest twins and use Lupaz's leads to ferret out the suppliers.*

*If she deems it appropriate for a time elemental to appear here in person, she's confident enough in her disguise and acting skills (which are around +30) to try to pull it off, but if they work through middlemen, she's happy to turn into one of their minion races and go for the bluff.  She knows enough about Ananke and the general court time elementals to pull off either pretty well, and so she'll find the supply lines and ask the tempest twins to disrupt them if they can.*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2006)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Assuming nothing but speaking occurs in Lupaz's run-in with Nissa...
> 
> Lupaz passes quietly through the dwindling crowds of Tin Street, almost unconsciously avoiding attention by taking on the sidelong bearing of one of the countless homeless curs that frequent any sizable city.  Moving up to Trebuchet once he spots him standing quietly and patiently out of the main wash of traffic, Lupaz resumes his usual proud bearing and meets the warforged's eyes.
> 
> _Good, you're here.  I thought we would look for a spellmonger with discretion, to contact this young friend of yours.  And of course that means looking at night, when the kind of person whose loyalty can be bought with coin and rumor is best to be found.  Will you be willing to do the talking?  I wouldn't worry about diplomacy, though - these are the kinds of allies best made with a show of strength and an undaunted mien.  And you have both in spades, from what I've heard._




"Certainly, Lupaz!" Treubuchet announces. "I regret only that I am not personally aware of where precisely these spellmongers you speak of may be found. However, I would be quite satisfied to speak to them on your behalf. Lead on!"


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 20, 2006)

And with that comment making Lupaz wonder if Trebuchet might pass the intimidating test and completely flunk the subtlety test, Lupaz leads the warmage into the darker crevices of Bluegorge, looking for someone who might be willing to do business.  Lupaz leads the way, telepathically guiding Trebuchet to their quarry, and as the night goes on and the people they deal with become harder and less trustworthy, the hound's visage grows more and more terrible.  In the darkest hours of the night, a black, cat-like shadow joins the duo.  By the time they finally find the person they're looking for, word has probably already reached him or her that the construct spellcaster and his strange pets have serious business to conduct...

[sblock=Isida and Shayuri]That "black, cat-like shadow" is my Dark Companion (from the PHB II), and he'll do a little extra intimidating for us.

I'll make a Gather Information check to find a spellcaster (clerical or wizardly) who can cast the sending spell, is willing to do it discreetly, who is not _entirely_ untrustworthy, and preferentially one who bears or can be convinced to bear a grudge against the Kingdom's new "rulers."  With any luck, there'll be multiple names and I can get Trebuchet to roll Knowledge (arcana) and myself to roll Knowledge (religion), depending on their spellcasting persuasion, to narrow it down to the best choice(s).  But beggars can't be choosers, so I won't be surprised if there's really only one viable option that meets all of the criteria to a reasonable degree and that we can find.

Also, I'm not sure how you want to handle this, Isida - regular speed or fast-forward?  It's fine by me if you want to skip a portion of the game where two PCs are split from the rest, but if that's the case you should know that I plan to use curses liberally to inflict -13 penalties on the skills people are using to oppose Trebuchet's end of the deal.  And in any case, my main contribution here will be finding the people to make the arrangements with - Shayuri's going to have to decide how he wants to proceed from there.

So, without further ado, some skill checks:

Gather Information to locate a suitable spellmonger with Trebuchet. (1d20+17=36)
Knowledge (religion) to vet any clerical spellcasters my Gather Information turns up. (1d20+5=19)
Intimidate check to keep any of the crooks and scoundrels we deal with from getting any "clever" ideas. (1d20+21=31)

Does all that sound good to you, Shayuri?  Lupaz will lay out "the plan" before we actually head out, of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 24, 2006)

As Nissa is heading to investigate Lupaz's leads she hears a commotion around the next corner., followed by a tugging on her leg. Looking down she can barely make out the camoflaged form of Oobobooboo. Moments later a pair of merchants burst around the corner yelling, "Stop! Theif!"

Unless Nissa stops them they keep running. Oob holds up a knicknack of the sort sold to less discriminating tourists the world over. "They try take my new shiny. Look."

OOC - Isida, I hope I wasn't taking too many liberties with NPCs. Just wanted to add a little flavor to Oob's reappearance.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2006)

(apologies for delayed reply... Kelleris' basic plan looks fine to me. Please let me know what, if any skill rolls are needed from Trey. I'm also perfectly happy RP'ing it out, or simply summing it up. In the meantime, perhaps I can assume I'm with Lupaz in the blobby scene? )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ekilu will wander the streets, looking for other Darfellan, and generally letting his spirit guide take him wherever it seems drawn, as he observes and listens for gossip on the street.



  In wandering the streets, doing as much climbing as he might do in a ship's rigging due to the vertical nature of the city, he spies a great variety of people, a great deal of them touched by earth or water.  Earth, mineral, water, ooze, steam, and salt genasi abound, along with the raptorans and aaracroka you saw flying about earlier.  You do spy a Darfellan, or rather, a Darfellan spots you, as you hear the high-pitched exclamation of "Whiteskin!" in Darfellan.  Whirling around, you spot a sturdy Darfellan man wearing sharkskin leather trousers, tattoos of contrasting white and black on his smooth skin, necklaces of sahaugin teeth around his neck.  The man looks entirely startled and awed.



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Vaukriel will descend and inquire at both shops the cost for their services, he chooses to enter the Whispered Secret first.



  Vaukriel will learn that the Whispered Secret specializes in discretion, so much so that the magics employed here are done in a manner so that the mages casting them never know the content of the messages they send.  One can purchase a potion of _sending_ for 2,250gp, or an _animal messenger_ with _secret page_ cast on the page for 360gp.  The trigger word for the _secret page_ is told to the animal by the purchaser, a trained raven, who will only reveal it to the recipient by the means of a _geas_ placed on the animal.  The Magic Mouth does large-volume business with the _sending_ spell, charging 200gp per casting, though your message is probably heard by no less than three people during the transaction.  Probably some people use code words their recipients understand to keep some semblance of privacy.



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> As Nissa is heading to investigate Lupaz's leads she hears a commotion around the next corner.., followed by a tugging on her leg. Looking down she can barely make out the camouflaged form of Oobobooboo. Moments later a pair of merchants burst around the corner yelling, "Stop! Theif!"
> 
> Unless Nissa stops them they keep running. Oob holds up a knickknack of the sort sold to less discriminating tourists the world over. "They try take my new shiny. Look."



  Oob has managed to get ahold of a small sculpture of the Crystalline Falls themselves, crafted in "Genuine Bluegorge bluestone and Crystalline Falls crystal!"  It's not too badly crafted... then again it could have been made out of charcoal and glass shards for all you can tell.  [sblock]If you want to trail along to Nissa's appointment, feel free.[/sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Nissa will keep in contact with the tempest twins and use Lupaz's leads to ferret out the suppliers.*
> 
> *If she deems it appropriate for a time elemental to appear here in person, she's confident enough in her disguise and acting skills (which are around +30) to try to pull it off, but if they work through middlemen, she's happy to turn into one of their minion races and go for the bluff.  She knows enough about Ananke and the general court time elementals to pull off either pretty well, and so she'll find the supply lines and ask the tempest twins to disrupt them if they can.*



  Lupaz knows the city disturbingly well, for he tells you immediately a place where you can find what you need, a store called the Enchanted Nexus.  Sweeping off to commit crimes that will bring down the wrath of a kingdom down upon your head... even more so than usual... Nissa slips into an alley and a common time elemental slides out the other side.  The Nexus is known to coordinate all kinds of trade agreements; it operates on a large scales with dozens of powerful merchants, baronies, duchies, and kingdoms.  All of them are perfectly legitimate... but according to Lupaz the place is also capable to funneling magic items to customers who don't care how they're obtained.  It's run by an ancient human wizard called Draco who's never seen behind the counter.  Supposedly he lives in the tower over his shop and conducts business directly with kings through his crystal ball.  A dozen apprentices of all races, two azurines, a spellscale, four ghost elves, a void genasi, two dream dwarves, a radiance genasi, and an _awakened_ octopus that lives inside his water elemental familiar run the shop itself.

Despite the shop's great volume of trade, the place seems quiet and discrete, being in a cul-de-sac at the end of a long street.  Only a single man, a whisper gnome, was inside when Nissa-the-time-elemental swept in, and he vanished about two seconds after she arrived.  She didn't actually see him leave either...  weird.  The Enchanted Nexus was dimly lit with blue mage-lights, its shelves thick with neatly arranged and labeled artifacts.  Potions, scrolls, and wands were accompanied by small illusions that illustrated their effects; odder magic items had either the same illusions or written descriptions.  A few, including a crystal skull, a small crystal sphere nestled in velvet along with four colorful stones, and blob of some mirror-like substance, had notes that one had to see the counter for descriptions or demonstrations.

When Nissa came in, the colorless void genasi stepped up to the counter.  Two ghost elves were also on duty, but one vanished from view completely and the other slipped behind a curtain to a back room.  Void genasi had also no color, and this woman was no different.  White skin, black hair cut nearly to her scalp, and black pools for eyes; her entire body was wrapped in strips of black cloth, leaving just her face and hands free.  Her expressionless face regarded Nissa keenly.  “Have you need of words with the master?  Or will I suffice for your needs?” she asks in a toneless voice.



			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> And with that comment making Lupaz wonder if Trebuchet might pass the intimidating test and completely flunk the subtlety test, Lupaz leads the warmage into the darker crevices of Bluegorge, looking for someone who might be willing to do business.  Lupaz leads the way, telepathically guiding Trebuchet to their quarry, and as the night goes on and the people they deal with become harder and less trustworthy, the hound's visage grows more and more terrible.  In the darkest hours of the night, a black, cat-like shadow joins the duo.  By the time they finally find the person they're looking for, word has probably already reached him or her that the construct spellcaster and his strange pets have serious business to conduct...
> 
> [sblock=Isida and Shayuri]That "black, cat-like shadow" is my Dark Companion (from the PHB II), and he'll do a little extra intimidating for us.
> 
> ...



  Descending into the Blade, the part of Bluegorge where the Gorge actually meets, is never a pleasant experience.  While Lupaz knows about the Whispering Secret and the Magic Mouth magical message services, he doesn't want to be associated with anyone too well-known.  Simply being seen in a place of discretion could be devastating, and Trebuchet is hard to disguise.  Descending to the lowest levels, in more ways than one, offer a degree of security in the desperation of the inhabitants.  Inquiring about who is needy, half-way trustworthy, capable of casting what they need, and not kindly disposed towards the time elementals is difficult, and you rouse the ire (or avarice) of a few unsavory characters during your search.  

When one seemed to be ready to try to do something unpleasant to Trebuchet, he found his own fingers betraying him when he tried to draw a knife, and his feet clumsy when he tried to follow them discretely.  Eventually the problem took care of itself, as a incautious thief in the Blade is nothing more than target practice.

It was late, past late, when Trebuchet and Lupaz found themselves at the doorstep of Sho'brakka the Dreammind.  The Dreammind was said to be nothing more than a fragment of some dreamword himself.  Or someone who lost himself in dreaming years ago and never quite came back.  Or someone who was barmy and just talked funny out of the side of his mouth.  But despite his odd reputation, Lupaz had determined the man did indeed have the skills needed to pull off what must be done.  The building itself seemed to be no more substantial than soot and shadow, its door little more than a curtain.  Going inside, the two are in pitch-blackness, and to Lupaz all is in shades of black and white.  Curtains sway in a breeze that comes to his nose as smelling of cinnamon and nightshade, and the floor is thick with dark mushrooms.  As they wait for a moment, a faint blue glow begins to issue from the fungus, lighting up the area enough for the two to see.  In the corner sits a figure, heavily cloaked, only a faint gleam of the blue light on his spectacles reveal it to be a person.  It reaches out a gloved hand and gestures for the two of you to come closer.

In front of it lies a flat stretch of dirt and it scrawls in it pictures of a sundial surmounted by a crown.  Then it crosses a line through it, and then draws a curved line like a smile, or more accurately, a smirk.  The hand waves at the dirt, and Lupaz and Trebuchet both realize something suddenly; there's no noise.  None at all, no wind, no faint sounds of the Dreammind scrawling in the dirt, nothing, nothing at all...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

(OOC: Nissa is disguised as an anonymous figure to blend in with the crowd when Oob runs past, and she doesn't even show any sign of recognition.  If Oob tries to trail for any reason, she would shake him first before continuing.)

(OOC2: 







> "and an awakened octopus that lives inside his water elemental familiar"



 )

*Nissa realises that she needs to find the supply lines, so she focuses her efforts on that task.*

"That depends on whether you can satisfy our needs.  I have come on behalf of our mutual 'friends' to inspect your progress."


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 27, 2006)

For once Lupaz manages to look a bit perturbed, as he is keenly aware that this situation is beyond his arcane depth.  He glances up at the (literally) imperturbable warforged standing next to before levelling his gaze at Sho'brakka the Dreammind.  His eyes show keen intelligence and wariness, and he drops the vicious hound act that he's been playing at up to this point in deference to the strange being seated before him.  As he observes the Dreammind's drawing in the dirt, he communicates telepathically with Trebuchet.

_The crowned sundial - perhaps symbolic of the time elementals?  He may be indicating his distaste for their meddling and cruelty by scratching it out...  in which case I think we've finally come to the right place.  But the smirk...  An indication of his mood?  I think we had best state our business straight away, and be honest about it to whatever degree is possible._

_Also, my friend, I feel that I should mention that I learned the ancient word of all words from the weirds years ago, the spell that enables one to speak and understand all languages impartially.  Should you desire this aid, I can provide it._

Lupaz waits for Trebuchet or the mysterious dreamer to begin the conversation proper, and goes so far as to lie on the dirt floor at Trebuchet's feet as a very canine sign of protectiveness mingled with deference.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2006)

_Indeed,_ comes Trebuchet's mental response. _Though my communications may be hampered by the area of silence we have entered. Conveying meaning through visual imagery is not something I have attempted before. I will do what I can, however._

With what would normally be heavy clomping, the wood and metal figure steps forward and hunkers down near the sand. With one of his peculiar three-tined hands, he starts to carefully draw...

Another crowned sundial starts it out. Then, a box around it. In the bottom corner of the box goes a round smiley face. Then, some distance away, Trebuchet draws a credible representation of his own skull-like visage. Then he hesitates, reviewing what he drew, and comparing it to the situation. Then he makes a dotted line from the happy face's eyes to the sundial. Finally he draws another line connecting his face to the happy face...then taps that line, and points at the cloaked man.

_Input is appreciated, Lupaz. Do you believe this series of images and actions communicates our desire adequately?_


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 28, 2006)

_Hmm...  Perhaps a few minor changes.  How about this?_

Lupaz reaches out with a forepaw and scratches a few random letters in a box over the line going from Trebuchet's face to the box representing the court of the Kingdom of Knowledge.  He then solidifies the dotted line from Trebuchet's face to the happy face representing their contactee, to try to show that it is this relationship that brings us to the Dreammind.  Finally, he manages a fairly credible human-like glob of spit with which to address the crown of the sundial representation of the time elementals, to make abundantly clear his attitude towards them.

_There, that should do it, I think._

After admiring his and Trebuchet's handiwork for a moment, Lupaz looks up expectantly at Sho'brakka, waiting for a response.

[sblock=OOC]No, I don't know if dogs can actually spit like that.  I'll just say I can, for roleplaying purposes.

And Shayuri - no worries about your response time earlier.  You're doing about as well as I am, certainly.  I was just afraid that I'd ruffled your feathers by taking matters into my own hands to such a degree by trying to advance through the "searching" portion of this mission as quickly as possible and all that.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2006)

Vaukriel chooses the Whispered Secret, discretion at this point was just as important as contacting his allies. He had no idea what spies the Time Elementals had sent to Bluegorge, but he hoped that they would not be able to compromise his communications.  Folding his wings behind him, Vaukriel enters, his posture erect, and his expression closed. "I have need of your services." he announces.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]No, I don't know if dogs can actually spit like that.  I'll just say I can, for roleplaying purposes.

And Shayuri - no worries about your response time earlier.  You're doing about as well as I am, certainly.  I was just afraid that I'd ruffled your feathers by taking matters into my own hands to such a degree by trying to advance through the "searching" portion of this mission as quickly as possible and all that.[/sblock]

(OOC - Not at all, Kel! On the contrary I was relieved you kept things moving. )


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> In wandering the streets, doing as much climbing as he might do in a ship's rigging due to the vertical nature of the city, he spies a great variety of people, a great deal of them touched by earth or water.  Earth, mineral, water, ooze, steam, and salt genasi abound, along with the raptorans and aaracroka you saw flying about earlier.  You do spy a Darfellan, or rather, a Darfellan spots you, as you hear the high-pitched exclamation of "Whiteskin!" in Darfellan.  Whirling around, you spot a sturdy Darfellan man wearing sharkskin leather trousers, tattoos of contrasting white and black on his smooth skin, necklaces of sahaugin teeth around his neck.  The man looks entirely startled and awed.



"Greetings my friend, I am Ekilu," He says with a bow.  "What is your name?  Are there others about?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That depends on whether you can satisfy our needs.  I have come on behalf of our mutual 'friends' to inspect your progress."



  "Our progress grows well.  One moment please" the woman says, and lays her left hand on a small mirror panel on the counter.  She picks it up and tosses it to you, and you catch it reflexively.  It looks like a mirror from one angle, but from another it's clear, showing a letter of some kind, written in odd pictographs.  

"But a true time elemental would have been immune to _quintessence_.  There are too many illusions, too many shapechangers, and too many lies to give out information to anyone who shows up and wants information.  You may leave, unless this was a grand joke," she says evenly.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> With what would normally be heavy clomping, the wood and metal figure steps forward and hunkers down near the sand. With one of his peculiar three-tined hands, he starts to carefully draw...
> 
> Another crowned sundial starts it out. Then, a box around it. In the bottom corner of the box goes a round smiley face. Then, some distance away, Trebuchet draws a credible representation of his own skull-like visage. Then he hesitates, reviewing what he drew, and comparing it to the situation. Then he makes a dotted line from the happy face's eyes to the sundial. Finally he draws another line connecting his face to the happy face...then taps that line, and points at the cloaked man.





			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> _Hmm...  Perhaps a few minor changes.  How about this?_
> 
> Lupaz reaches out with a forepaw and scratches a few random letters in a box over the line going from Trebuchet's face to the box representing the court of the Kingdom of Knowledge.  He then solidifies the dotted line from Trebuchet's face to the happy face representing their contactee, to try to show that it is this relationship that brings us to the Dreammind.  Finally, he manages a fairly credible human-like glob of spit with which to address the crown of the sundial representation of the time elementals, to make abundantly clear his attitude towards them.
> 
> ...



  Sho'brakka takes a thinking posture, his hand stroking his moustache, as he considers your request.  Finally, he leans over again and circles the symbols Lupaz had made.  Here he draws a smile, and nods with confidence.  Then he circles the smiling face in the Court, and draws a confused face.  He tentatively draws a sign of fire, then points to the smiling face.  When you both shakes your heads, he draws a sign of water.  At further head shaking, he starts to draw a sign of air...

~~~



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Vaukriel chooses the Whispered Secret, discretion at this point was just as important as contacting his allies. He had no idea what spies the Time Elementals had sent to Bluegorge, but he hoped that they would not be able to compromise his communications.  Folding his wings behind him, Vaukriel enters, his posture erect, and his expression closed. "I have need of your services." he announces.



  Behind the counter stands a tall and pale humanoid man, with not a hair on him, his skin tattooed all over with delicate runes so that he looks like a living parchment.  The man's eyes are milky white and blind, but he turns to your direction and gives a small bow.  "How may we be of service?  Name your service required," he says politely, pushing over a small piece of paper with the _Secret's_ services and prices printed on it.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Greetings my friend, I am Ekilu," He says with a bow.  "What is your name?  Are there others about?"



  "Shooki!alui the Sea-Devil Slayer, I am called.  There are others here of my little clan, my brothers and sisters in blood.  There were sea devils, bloody sahaugin, seeking the death of a brace of ships.  I was seeking the same devils, I and my little clan, as we slew the creatures as they attempted to board and loot and slaughter.  For this we were paid in gold, rare woods, and fine cloth.  We have been bartering with the mage-smiths for enhancements to our weapons," the other says, keeping his head a bit lower than yours, in the characteristic deference in the presence of a holy man.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Shooki!alui the Sea-Devil Slayer, I am called.  There are others here of my little clan, my brothers and sisters in blood.  There were sea devils, bloody sahaugin, seeking the death of a brace of ships.  I was seeking the same devils, I and my little clan, as we slew the creatures as they attempted to board and loot and slaughter.  For this we were paid in gold, rare woods, and fine cloth.  We have been bartering with the mage-smiths for enhancements to our weapons," the other says, keeping his head a bit lower than yours, in the characteristic deference in the presence of a holy man.



"It is good your clan stays togeather," Ekilu says. "Unity is one of the few things we have left.  Ridding of the Sea-Devils is fine work in deed.  May the spirits bless you on your task.  Perhaps I can meet the rest of your clan?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2006)

> "Our progress grows well. One moment please" the woman says, and lays her left hand on a small mirror panel on the counter. She picks it up and tosses it to you, and you catch it reflexively. It looks like a mirror from one angle, but from another it's clear, showing a letter of some kind, written in odd pictographs.
> 
> "But a true time elemental would have been immune to quintessence. There are too many illusions, too many shapechangers, and too many lies to give out information to anyone who shows up and wants information. You may leave, unless this was a grand joke," she says evenly.




*Nissa raises an eyebrow at the woman and then shakes her head slightly.*

"Well, you _almost_ passed the Masters' first inspection, girl, but you at least proved sufficient security to keep us satisfied.  If you had not used discretion and screening, you would have failed completely, so you are to be commended for your diligence, but you must also be chastised for your inattention to detail."

*Nissa taps her circlet.*

"If you had paid more attention, you would have noticed this circlet, which marks me the vassal and apprentice of the Masters.  It was created through powerful chronomantic magics and made of platinum suffused with the eddies of the Plane of Time and of the very _quintessence_ you so cleverly used as a test.  The symbol of time flowing into eternity represents the glorious eternal future of the Masters' reign once we use your reagents to gain control of the weirds."

"Failure is not tolerated by the Masters, but you should feel fortunate that I like your spunk and your quick thinking, so as I said, I choose to view your performance as a partial success.  With that out of the way, my question for you was not merely a pretense for the test, just as the Masters' choice of my presentation as a time elemental was not merely a test but also a way to ensure that their agents are not fully exposed without necessity, giving away one of their advantages."

"As such, I do still need to inspect your progress.  If that is coming together well, then my report of your performance will be more positive.  Remember that those who serve us well will be rewarded, while those who fail us...well, you know what happened to the Tempest Twins when they failed to perform their part on time, or if you don't, I suggest you look into it on your own time and educate yourself."

(OOC: Disguise +28, Diplomacy +22, Bluff +18)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2006)

Trebuchet draws the sign of Earth beside the smiley face...then thinks and draws a little volcanic caldera, complete with smoke coming out of it...and connects that to the Earth sign. Earth, from a volcano? Maddeningly imprecise for Trey's liking, but it was a start. He could narrow it down further if needed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2006)

"I am interested in a _sending_, however I am a little short on coin. Do you take items in trade or can you suggest a locale shop that might be able to help liquidate a few things?" replies the Illumian.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2006)

(*nudge* On hold, but not forgotten.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "It is good your clan stays togeather," Ekilu says. "Unity is one of the few things we have left.  Ridding of the Sea-Devils is fine work in deed.  May the spirits bless you on your task.  Perhaps I can meet the rest of your clan?"



  "Of course Whiteskin," he says and gestures for you to walk with him.  He circles back near the dock, taking a roundabout path, eventually coming to the berth of a ship called the _Bloody Fin_.  A half-dozen other darfellans drop down from the rigging or boil up from below when Shooki!alui calls out to them.  People around you start covering their ears when the greetings get a little piercing.  It's been a while since you've been able to converse in your own tongue exclusively, and the change is a pleasant one.  There are two women and four men, all of them experienced sahaugin hunters.  They're the remnents of a particularly small clan, the Wavebearers, now acting as their own miniature clan after the deaths of their kin.  

Of Fee, they've only heard rumors, mostly that she was heading towards the Earth Wall.  However, the _Bloody Fin_ is currently docked for repairs, so they aren't in any shape to follow her for another week.  Of the Kingdom of Knowledge they know little.  They would very much like to consult the weirds as to the best place to strike next, but finding an appropriate offering can be difficult.  They haven't heard anything of the upheavel.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Nissa raises an eyebrow at the woman and then shakes her head slightly.*
> 
> "Well, you _almost_ passed the Masters' first inspection, girl, but you at least proved sufficient security to keep us satisfied.  If you had not used discretion and screening, you would have failed completely, so you are to be commended for your diligence, but you must also be chastised for your inattention to detail."
> 
> ...



  The void genasi looks bored throughout Nissa's speech.  Then again, a void genasi always tends to look bored; they never waste energy on expression.  As Nissa delivers her ultimatim, however, a curious change comes over her face.  A knowing and wise expression, a quality of animation quite alien to her type, enters her visage.  "You are an excellent actress, little Nissa.  However, even if you were Chronotrypsis himself, I would not tell you a thing.  Please, come upstairs, we need to speak more freely," the woman says, and suddenly points to a spiral staircase in the corner.  If Nissa chooses to climb up them, she finds herself in due course in a comfortable sitting room.  Mellow orange flames crackle merrily in a tapestry on the wall, and a spongy red-orange floor seems to provide the seating, as the only other furniture is a large, low table and a large rug under it.  Sitting across the table is an elderly man, slender, wizened, perhaps of some fey heritage, given his pointed ears and violet eyes.

"Little Nissa," he says softly, "Oh child, what danger have you brought with you!"



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Trebuchet draws the sign of Earth beside the smiley face...then thinks and draws a little volcanic caldera, complete with smoke coming out of it...and connects that to the Earth sign. Earth, from a volcano? Maddeningly imprecise for Trey's liking, but it was a start. He could narrow it down further if needed.



   Shobrakka's entire carriage lifts in excitement, and he extracts something from his robe.  Extending a gloved hand, he unwraps a handkerchief, revealing a sliver of obsidian inside.  At Trey's and Lupaz's nods, he doodles another smile in the dirt, and waves a hand.  Suddenly sound returns; nothing obvious, just the faint whispers of breezes, Lupaz's breathing, the faint noises from the street outside.  The Dreammind takes out a small flask from his robe, along with quill with an iron feather.  He acts as if he were talking into the bottle, then takes up the quill and pretends to write something short onto it, tapping the obsidian shard as he does.  



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I am interested in a _sending_, however I am a little short on coin. Do you take items in trade or can you suggest a locale shop that might be able to help liquidate a few things?" replies the Illumian.



  "Both, actually.  But trading items directly leaves less of a trail to follow.  What have you to trade?" the man says pleasently.


----------



## Bront (Nov 26, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Of course Whiteskin," he says and gestures for you to walk with him.  He circles back near the dock, taking a roundabout path, eventually coming to the berth of a ship called the _Bloody Fin_.  A half-dozen other darfellans drop down from the rigging or boil up from below when Shooki!alui calls out to them.  People around you start covering their ears when the greetings get a little piercing.  It's been a while since you've been able to converse in your own tongue exclusively, and the change is a pleasant one.  There are two women and four men, all of them experienced sahaugin hunters.  They're the remnents of a particularly small clan, the Wavebearers, now acting as their own miniature clan after the deaths of their kin.
> 
> Of Fee, they've only heard rumors, mostly that she was heading towards the Earth Wall.  However, the _Bloody Fin_ is currently docked for repairs, so they aren't in any shape to follow her for another week.  Of the Kingdom of Knowledge they know little.  They would very much like to consult the weirds as to the best place to strike next, but finding an appropriate offering can be difficult.  They haven't heard anything of the upheavel.



"Be brave my friends, and be wary of the weirds, as the upheavel will put many in danger," Ekilu says.  "With strength and courage, your clan will prosper, but in such times where few of us are left, we are all of the same clan, are we not?"

"Heed word of Fee, and join her if you can.  She is strong, and will need great hunters such as yourselves by her side.  And when you find her, tell her that I still ask for the spirits to lend her strength."

Ekilu will join them for a meal, and share stories of hunts with them.  He will try to find out where their clan was from, and in general wish them well and offer his words to the spirits for them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2006)

(OOC: Does Nissa remember this guy, that he's using her familiar shortened name?  If so, assume she uses his name and acts generally more familiarly)

*Nissa sighs in resignation.  Apparently her attempt was so poor that they not only found her out, they also recognised _exactly_ who it was.  At this point, the facade is pointless, so she drops her disguise.*

"The Kingdom is in grave and terrible peril because of the reagents you are supplying the time elementals," Nissa explains, "They plan to use them to wrest control of the weirds' senses and dominate their minds, seizing completely the mandate of the Kingdom of Knowledge and dooming the kingdom and its inhabitants forever to their tyranny.  You have seen what happened to the Tempest Twins--the time elementals are not to be trusted, and they do not keep good faith even with their own supposed allies.  I must know more of their supply lines and the eldritch ingredients they seek.  They must be stopped."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 30, 2006)

"I have a ring and a spellshard. The first expands the number of spell matrices that a caster might hold onto and the second empowers a particular arcane spell with specific additional effects." replies Vaukriel.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2006)

Trebuchet tilts his head as he regards the objects and considers the proposed actions. He starts to reach out...then stops. Finally he says to Lupaz,

"He appears to be recommending mutually exclusive courses of action. One is to speak into the vial. The other is to write onto the parchment. Since, presumably, either action would be done while holding the obsidian fragment, I do not see how both could be accomplished simultaneously."

He pauses.

"If they are meant to be performed simultaneously. Hmm."

The warforged again reaches out then, for the vial, and for the obsidian shard.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 28, 2008)

_Wait, Trebuchet.  We should ask if there is a limit to the information that can be sent.  I know that such spells often have such limits on their power.

When you speak to this friend of yours, make clear to him what we need to know - the obvious doings of the Kingdom, and no more.  Delving too deeply into the time lords' business could get everyone involved into trouble._

OOC: Just thought I'd throw a post up here, to get things started again and so this thread will be on the front page where I can find it.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 29, 2008)

Trebuchet hesitates, then looks at the oracle. He hadn't spoken yet, even with the silence gone, but it was worth a try.

"This dog has suggested I ask if these implements have limits on their use. A set number of words, or syllables or similar. Do they?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Does Nissa remember this guy, that he's using her familiar shortened name?  If so, assume she uses his name and acts generally more familiarly)
> 
> *Nissa sighs in resignation.  Apparently her attempt was so poor that they not only found her out, they also recognised _exactly_ who it was.  At this point, the facade is pointless, so she drops her disguise.*
> 
> "The Kingdom is in grave and terrible peril because of the reagents you are supplying the time elementals," Nissa explains, "They plan to use them to wrest control of the weirds' senses and dominate their minds, seizing completely the mandate of the Kingdom of Knowledge and dooming the kingdom and its inhabitants forever to their tyranny.  You have seen what happened to the Tempest Twins--the time elementals are not to be trusted, and they do not keep good faith even with their own supposed allies.  I must know more of their supply lines and the eldritch ingredients they seek.  They must be stopped."



  The man shakes his head, looking sad.

"Child, you are skilled, never doubt that.  If it had not been I who was watching you, few could have penetrated your disguise.  Use it with a bit more discretion and you may find other doors opening to you.  I have skills of my own, skills I have perfected over several lifetimes to penetrate lies and deceptions.  I know you through-."  He stops abruptly and purses his lips together.  "I cannot say, it is worth too much to say.  But one who loves you, trust in that."  He shakes his head again as if to dispel a mood.

"But enough social chit-chat.  Your news is disconcerting in the extreme, and one trusts time elementals at one's peril, but dear one, what are you suggesting to _do_ about it?  How to stop them?  If I cease to sell to them, they will wonder and begin to look into... things.  Then they may become... displeased.  Such a being's displeasure is hard to bear.  What are you proposing?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~



> Trebuchet hesitates, then looks at the oracle. He hadn't spoken yet, even with the silence gone, but it was worth a try.
> 
> "This dog has suggested I ask if these implements have limits on their use. A set number of words, or syllables or similar. Do they?"



Sho'brakka doesn't seem to react to your words as much as your gestures of inquiry and confusion.  Sho'brakka points to the smiley face, your contact in Chronotrypsis' court, and then to the obsidian shard and again mimes writing something on it with the iron quill.  He then points to the symbols representing contact between Trebuchet and the obsidian elemental and again mimes talking into the flask.

~~~~~~~~~~~



> "I have a ring and a spellshard. The first expands the number of spell matrices that a caster might hold onto and the second empowers a particular arcane spell with specific additional effects." replies Vaukriel.



  "The ring would be worth a secured and bonded message of substatial length to a known recepient, as well as a reply.  Would you desire such a service?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 4, 2008)

"That will be acceptable. Must the recipient be known to yourselves? Or will my knowledge of the subject be sufficient?  I wish to contact Tk'sssar'assa, god of the mountain." says Vaukriel as he removes the small feathered gold ring from his finger.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 4, 2008)

"No, I suppose you cannot just stop selling to them.  However, if a band of rebels were to somehow intercept a crucial shipment, one with a component that was unique or irreplacable for the ritual, then the time elementals would not be able to complete it, and they could not place the blame on you.  All we need to know is where and when...and such a leak could not be definitively traced, for after all, it could have been a Divination that told us, and the time elementals should know well that I had a very _persistent_ teacher in such things," she unconsciously fingers the circlet, "We would shoulder all the risk, and it isn't a big deal, since the Time Elementals are already desperate to find us all, kill us, and take what we have, so they can't possibly be any more frantically on our tails than they already were."

"But allowing the Time Elementals to complete the ritual cannot be allowed.  With both power over time and knowledge of its secrets, they would be all-powerful.  _Please_!  We can't allow the Time Elementals to succeed in this.  The risk of it is far too great.  The risk of helping me in this way is small, and the rewards would be great.  Even if I fail, it is still no worse for you than if you hadn't done anything at all.  I beg you for your aid, sir."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2008)

Trebuchet stares at the Dreamer blankly...though his lack of facial expression makes all his staring pretty blank.

Finally he says, "I think I understand."

Then he picks up the quill and writes on the shard of obsidian, _Sh’rad._

He then picks up the obsidian and speaks into the bottle while holding it.

"Do not give any visible sign that you can hear my voice, Sh'rad. This is Trebuchet. Indicate if you can speak safely right now with an inarticulate vocalization of a sort natural to your kind. Once for no, twice for yes."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2008)

(bump!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 10, 2008)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "That will be acceptable. Must the recipient be known to yourselves? Or will my knowledge of the subject be sufficient?  I wish to contact Tk'sssar'assa, god of the mountain." says Vaukriel as he removes the small feathered gold ring from his finger.



  "Your knowledge will be sufficient.  And the content of your message will be purged from all hands, eyes, and minds after it is sent.  Please, step into my office," the tattooed man says, gesturing you to an open doorway.  Once inside, the doorway seems now to be a plane of opaque smoke, preventing any from looking inside.  Also, you hear none of the small sounds of conversation or shuffling papers from the outer room.  The room inside is light and airy, with panes of what seems to be frosted glass letting in daylight from the west.  Gauzy curtains in pale blue and cream flutter on the walls in an unseen breeze.  Cushions of pale hues are in a circle on the floor, and the man takes his seat upon them and spreads his hands.

"Speak your message to Tk'sssar'assa, and it will reach his ears on the winds," he intones, his voice echoing oddly.

~~~~~~~~~~~


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No, I suppose you cannot just stop selling to them.  However, if a band of rebels were to somehow intercept a crucial shipment, one with a component that was unique or irreplacable for the ritual, then the time elementals would not be able to complete it, and they could not place the blame on you.  All we need to know is where and when...and such a leak could not be definitively traced, for after all, it could have been a Divination that told us, and the time elementals should know well that I had a very _persistent_ teacher in such things," she unconsciously fingers the circlet, "We would shoulder all the risk, and it isn't a big deal, since the Time Elementals are already desperate to find us all, kill us, and take what we have, so they can't possibly be any more frantically on our tails than they already were."
> 
> "But allowing the Time Elementals to complete the ritual cannot be allowed.  With both power over time and knowledge of its secrets, they would be all-powerful.  _Please_!  We can't allow the Time Elementals to succeed in this.  The risk of it is far too great.  The risk of helping me in this way is small, and the rewards would be great.  Even if I fail, it is still no worse for you than if you hadn't done anything at all.  I beg you for your aid, sir."



  The mage's eyebrows shoot up into his hairline and look as if they make take up permanent residence there, so great is his surprise.  He blinks at you as if you suddenly turned purple and is stunned into silence for a long moment.

"Well!" he says, sounding impressed.  "It seems this little water mouse has gained the teeth of a sea lion!"  There's another brief pause, and he turns to the side and snaps his fingers.  In an instant, a small dragonet appears, its scales crystaline, and its size no larger than a housecat.

"Ivy, I have a message for you.  The _very important_ package I have ready is to go to the docks by tomorrow morning.  Take it to the Pungent Shrew and deliver it to the care of Captain Grass.  Tell the captain he must sail north, taking the long way around the Glass Maelstrom before entering Iceangel Lake and the Kingdom of Knowledge, because of the security procedures demanded by the package's buyer.  There can be no connection between me and the buyers.  None.  He must be discrete.  Take the package and payment without delay.  If we're lucky, Captain Grass will be rounding the Maelstrom in three days.  Thank heavens no one is foolish enough to go through it and intercept him, because that would be a distaster.  Go now, Ivy," he says carefully, before turning back to Nissa.

"I'm terribly sorry dear, I had to dispatch that errand.  I can't help you with this foolishness you've asked me, you understand?  My old bones just aren't up for it.  Run along now dear, and give me regards to-."  He catches himself, and then smiles and shrugs sheepishly.  "Just have a safe journey, Nissa."

~~~~~~~


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Trebuchet stares at the Dreamer blankly...though his lack of facial expression makes all his staring pretty blank.
> 
> Finally he says, "I think I understand."
> 
> ...



  From the shard, a picture begins to billow up from it, first showing what seems to be an illusion, a perfect replica of the Knowledge Court in miniature.  But as Trebuchet speaks, the illusion grows and seems to become more solid.  In an instant, Treb and Lupaz are no longer sitting in the dirt in the hut of a crazy seer in the Blade of Bluegorge, but standing in the midst of the Court, right in front of an animate pile of spikey black obsidian shards.  

Trebuchet can hear his words seem to echo throughout the room, but only Sh'rad seems to hear them.  His head (or what you assume to be so) perks up.  Looking around at the massive form of other obsidian elementals, he takes a few cautious steps backwards so he is now behind a massive pillar.  Looking around at the tapestries as if bored, he rubs one shard-like finger with another, twice.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2008)

Startled by the manifestation, Trebuchet takes a moment to look around and take it in. Then he focuses on Sh'rad.

"I have determined that it is in the best interests of myself, and of the Kingdom of Knowledge, if I keep myself apprised of the happenings in the palace. You could be of great importance in doing that. It will be very dangerous to you though. Though at first I would simply ask you to be alert and seek out information of value, then report it to me when I am able to contact you, later on there may be other tasks of greater risk."

He pauses to let Sh'rad digest that, then says, "If this is acceptable to you, please indicate yes or no as before. If you say no, I will attach no ill will to you in any way, and will think no less of you. It is no small thing I ask. You are a good friend, and I would not place you needlessly or carelessly at risk."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 12, 2008)

> "Well!" he says, sounding impressed. "It seems this little water mouse has gained the teeth of a sea lion!" There's another brief pause, and he turns to the side and snaps his fingers. In an instant, a small dragonet appears, its scales crystaline, and its size no larger than a housecat.
> 
> "Ivy, I have a message for you. The very important package I have ready is to go to the docks by tomorrow morning. Take it to the Pungent Shrew and deliver it to the care of Captain Grass. Tell the captain he must sail north, taking the long way around the Glass Maelstrom before entering Iceangel Lake and the Kingdom of Knowledge, because of the security procedures demanded by the package's buyer. There can be no connection between me and the buyers. None. He must be discrete. Take the package and payment without delay. If we're lucky, Captain Grass will be rounding the Maelstrom in three days. Thank heavens no one is foolish enough to go through it and intercept him, because that would be a distaster. Go now, Ivy," he says carefully, before turning back to Nissa.
> 
> "I'm terribly sorry dear, I had to dispatch that errand. I can't help you with this foolishness you've asked me, you understand? My old bones just aren't up for it. Run along now dear, and give me regards to-." He catches himself, and then smiles and shrugs sheepishly. "Just have a safe journey, Nissa."




"Thank you.  That is the most I can ask of you without subjecting yourself to needless risk," Nissa nods slightly in thanks, "If we all just do what we can, we will be able to win back our kingdom, I know it."


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 12, 2008)

Lupaz, equally startled but the sudden shift in scenery, instinctively drops back on his haunches and gives a soft warning growl to no one in particular.  After noticing their apparent invisibility, he puts nose to ground and sniffs around a bit, trying to determine how substantive their projection is.  Once that's done, he paces nervously around Sh'rad and Trebuchet, keeping and eye out for danger.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Startled by the manifestation, Trebuchet takes a moment to look around and take it in. Then he focuses on Sh'rad.
> 
> "I have determined that it is in the best interests of myself, and of the Kingdom of Knowledge, if I keep myself apprised of the happenings in the palace. You could be of great importance in doing that. It will be very dangerous to you though. Though at first I would simply ask you to be alert and seek out information of value, then report it to me when I am able to contact you, later on there may be other tasks of greater risk."
> 
> He pauses to let Sh'rad digest that, then says, "If this is acceptable to you, please indicate yes or no as before. If you say no, I will attach no ill will to you in any way, and will think no less of you. It is no small thing I ask. You are a good friend, and I would not place you needlessly or carelessly at risk."



  Sh'rad looks around again, and as Trebuchet takes in the sweep of the Court, he can see odd inconsistancies, peculiar exaggerations of some of the people, that make you think what you're seeing is not precisely real.  As a matter of fact, it reminds you of what you've heard described as dreams or daydreams.  


			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> Lupaz, equally startled but the sudden shift in scenery, instinctively drops back on his haunches and gives a soft warning growl to no one in particular.  After noticing their apparent invisibility, he puts nose to ground and sniffs around a bit, trying to determine how substantive their projection is.  Once that's done, he paces nervously around Sh'rad and Trebuchet, keeping and eye out for danger.



  The only thing you smell is mold and earth, similar to what you were smelling in Sho'brakka's home.  This place does not seem to be exactly real... but since Sh'rad knows you're there, it's not precisely all illusion either.

Sh'rad rubs his fingers together twice at Trebuchet's question, his craggy face shifting into what you guess is a smile.  "You can count on me," he says, his voice a basso grumbling like a rockslide.
~~~~~~~~~~



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Thank you.  That is the most I can ask of you without subjecting yourself to needless risk," Nissa nods slightly in thanks, "If we all just do what we can, we will be able to win back our kingdom, I know it."



  The mage nods slightly, his eyes sad.  "Be careful dear.  The masters of time have ways of punishment that you cannot even comprehend yet."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 14, 2008)

*Nissa shakes her head.*

"I...I can...trust me, I know what they can do," Nissa frowns slightly, remembering her time at Ananke's hands, "Thank you again for your aid.  It seems that we may still yet have hope."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 14, 2008)

"I am ready with the message. I would like it to say. 'This is Vaukriel, I need your help. Taala has been deposed, we are opposing the coup. Can you meet me aboard the Khora Aisa?'  That is all." says Vaukriel.

ooc: it was 25 words right? If not he'll elaborate.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2008)

Trebuchet nods and looks at Lupaz, then back at Sh'rad.

"It is greatly appreciated. I will contact you soon with more specific instructions. Until then, observe, carefully, what the usurpers are doing and remember until we speak again."

Not sure how to end the communication, he lowers the bottle from his mouth...then as an afterthought sets the obsidian shard down.

He regards them thoughtfully, then glances at the old man. "Will these objects function again? If so, will you consider selling them to us?"


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 18, 2008)

_ Ah yes, I hate this part.  Unfortunately, Trebuchet, I suspect that the kinds of goods we can easily offer to conclude this negotiation would not be of interest to one such as Sho'brakka.  Hopefully whatever favor he requests will not take us too far out of our way.  Still, a way to contact Sh'rad at will in the future is more than I had hoped for, if this device will allow further communications. _

Lupaz sits back and regards Sho'brakka with an unflinching gaze tinged with a bit of suspicion.  He is clearly not expecting to be pleased with the seer's terms.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 23, 2008)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Nissa shakes her head.*
> 
> "I...I can...trust me, I know what they can do," Nissa frowns slightly, remembering her time at Ananke's hands, "Thank you again for your aid.  It seems that we may still yet have hope."



  "There is always hope little one.  Now, mind what I said about your disguise.  You'd be better off saving the full 'persona' you portrayed for the truly ignorant... or those easily awed.  What you are might lend itself well enough, with a convincing story, to being an agent.  I'm sure you have other disguises too.  The time elementals I'm familiar with would not bestir themselves from their seats of power when they could have someone else do it for them," he says in the way of parting advice.  Then he'll smile at the neriad and let her find her own way out.  The void genasi shopgirl below watches her with the vaguest hint of being impressed, but otherwise ignores her departure.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I am ready with the message. I would like it to say. 'This is Vaukriel, I need your help. Taala has been deposed, we are opposing the coup. Can you meet me aboard the Khora Aisa?'  That is all." says Vaukriel.
> 
> ooc: it was 25 words right? If not he'll elaborate.



  The pale man concentrates, closing his eyes for a long moment.  Then he opens them again, and they show a pale blue, a startling contrast to the blank and dead white they displayed before.  "I will sent on of my spirits of the air to you, be watching," he says in a voice that echoes with wind and rumbling stones.  Another blink, and the man's eyes go back to their blank whiteness.  

"Did you get the answer you require?" he asks, with an odd tilt to his head.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Trebuchet nods and looks at Lupaz, then back at Sh'rad.
> 
> "It is greatly appreciated. I will contact you soon with more specific instructions. Until then, observe, carefully, what the usurpers are doing and remember until we speak again."
> 
> ...





			
				Kelleris said:
			
		

> _ Ah yes, I hate this part.  Unfortunately, Trebuchet, I suspect that the kinds of goods we can easily offer to conclude this negotiation would not be of interest to one such as Sho'brakka.  Hopefully whatever favor he requests will not take us too far out of our way.  Still, a way to contact Sh'rad at will in the future is more than I had hoped for, if this device will allow further communications. _
> 
> Lupaz sits back and regards Sho'brakka with an unflinching gaze tinged with a bit of suspicion.  He is clearly not expecting to be pleased with the seer's terms.



  As Trebuchet takes the shard and bottle down, the scene around him fades back to Sho'brakka's odd hut.  At the question, Sho'brakka twirls a gloved finger around his moustache and seems to consider with some gravity.  But Lupaz has the impression that The Dreammind has had a price in mind since they walked in the door, or perhaps even before then.

Reaching down, Sho'brakka draws two pictures, one of a dog's head, and one of Trebuchet's skull-like visage.  Above them, in thought bubbles, he draws vague images, the kind of oddly disconnected things that might occur in dreams.  Then he draws a circle around them, and makes a gathering gesture toward himself, as if taking something in possession.  Then he draws fourteen moons and fourteen suns.

A fortnight of dreams.  For the use of the bottle and shard, Sho'brakka the Dreammind requires in payment a fortnight of your dreams, night dreams or day dreams or nightmares, he wants them all.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2008)

Trebuchet pauses, then says, "I do not wish to cheat you, so I will point out that I do not sleep. I am not sure that I experience 'daydreams' either. With that in mind, I find your terms acceptable."

He looks at Lupaz questioningly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 23, 2008)

Sho'brakka's moustache twitches, as if he's holding back laughter at Trebuchet's comment.  He waves a gloved hand grandly, seeming to accept the warforged statement without a qualm.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 23, 2008)

Lupaz pants softly, considering the offer.

_Well, you'll mostly be getting nightmares from me...  But if that's something you have a use for, I'm sure I can bear to be parted from them for a time._  He grins in the canine manner, showing plenty of teeth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 24, 2008)

Sho'brakka nods, his moustache curling in a smile, and gives a bit of bow to you both.  Then he makes a shooing motion with his hands.  Clearly, you are dismissed.

Unless others have things they wish to do, eventually all find their way back to the ship well after midnight.  Some might have arrived earlier, but Trebuchet and Lupaz were the last to arrive.  When you get there, Tempest, the hazodee, Oobobooboo, the sentient ooze, and Ekilu, the darfellan, are already there talking with Captain Merri and the crew.

"We've got some interesting things going on," the Captain says, stroking his beard.  "So children, do you have some travel plans?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2008)

*Nissa is impressed at the level of interest shown by the void genasi.  She smiles and waves to her before heading back to the ship.  Then she heads off to contact Lupaz about what she's discovered.  Since both of them know about the plot to take control of the Weirds, she wants his opinion before making a unilateral decision.*

"I found the wizard who is in charge of the shipments.  I couldn't convince him to directly and obviously betray the Time Elementals by refusing them their goods, but I convinced him to give me the shipment's path so that we can ambush it and make sure it never reaches its intended target.  I know it could be a trap, but I believe he was telling the truth, and he could have captured me before but chose not to do so.  And even if it might be a trap, I believe that we need to take the risk in order to disrupt the ritual."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2008)

(does Rystil's action take place while Trebuchet is still with Lupaz? After we get back to the ship? Before? )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2008)

(OOC: Nissa would have arrived significantly before midnight, so she would have pulled Lupaz aside after he arrived)


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 24, 2008)

_Hmm...  True, he could have captured you there, but he may also have simply seized the opportunity to take us all in one move._

Lupaz considers for a moment.

_You say you trust this person, though?  Well, I agree with you, it's a risk worth taking.  And certainly you're the one among us best suited to judging that risk.  But there are some things we can do to mitigate that risk.  If we can find out the usual crew complement of the vessel dispatched by this mage, I should be able to immediately tell if an ambush is in the works simply by shifting over to the other vessel from a distance and sniffing around to get an idea of the number of bodies there.  Unless, of course, your potentially-traitorous mage could get ahold of individual champions of great skill on short notice.  And even then, I would smell it if there was anything especially unusual involved.  If there isn't I can give the signal for an attack._

OOC: I'll roll Knowledge (local) at +11 after pumping Nissa for any additional details about the enemy vessel, hoping for anything but an estimated (normal) crew complement in particular, and a judgment as to our chances with, again, the usual complement.  I don't think I have time for it, but I'll roll Gather Information +17 to get better information if I can (takes 1d4+1 hours).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2008)

"I agree--that seems like a prudent set of precautions.  I knew you were the best one to help me judge past my own tendency to trust people, so that's why I knew I should talk to you first," Nissa nods at Lupaz's ideas to help spot a trap, "However, the way he not only saw past my disguise but effortlessly identified me...this Draco is a man of great power, and I had the feeling he might have been connected to the fey, and he claimed to be close to someone who cares for me, though he said he couldn't reveal that connection.  I would guess it might be Uncle Proteus.  I considered the possibility that he might let me go to try to catch more, but I think if he wanted us all, he could have just scoured my mind for information on the Khora Aisa and ambushed the ship while the rest of us were out and about.  As far as I could sense, he was being completely sincere in that he sympathises against the Time Elementals but dares not be anything more than a neutral trader of goods in this conflict, for fear of retribution to himself and those who work for him."

"Even if he is completely honest, however, it is well to know what we should expect to be up against.  Captain Grass of the Pungent Shrew rounds the Glass Maelstrom in three days.  We may need to cut through the Maelstrom in order to cut him off.  If any ship can do it, it will be the Khora Aisa."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 27, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The pale man concentrates, closing his eyes for a long moment.  Then he opens them again, and they show a pale blue, a startling contrast to the blank and dead white they displayed before.  "I will sent on of my spirits of the air to you, be watching," he says in a voice that echoes with wind and rumbling stones.  Another blink, and the man's eyes go back to their blank whiteness.
> 
> "Did you get the answer you require?" he asks, with an odd tilt to his head.




"Yes, thank you." replies Vaukriel. He limited resources spent, Vaukriel will return to the Khora Aisa to find the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

(ping)


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 31, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, I was hoping to get a response on my skill checks before I perked up again.  But bah!  Who needs planning?    

Lupaz nods at Nissa's comments.  _I agree.  But before we go haring off after this lead, we should check and see how the others fared?  Trebuchet and I were able to establish a contact within the elemental court, and we have a way to contact him in the future, though the terms were...  unusual.  The mage we contacted requested a fortnight of our dreams as payment, which seemed harmless to me, but..._  He sneers.  _ Magic, you know?  And strange magic at that.  Should we expect any difficulties to arise from this arrangement, Nissa?  You are our resident scholar._

_In any case, we should share your findings with the others._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 31, 2008)

"That's..." Nissa pauses, "I don't know that I could have ever agreed to that.  But then, maybe I could have if I were Trebuchet, who has no dreams.  But for me, and I think maybe all fey, dreams are a big part of me.  They feed the emotion, the passion, the imagination...I don't know that I would live through something like that.  Certainly I wouldn't be the same...Even with Ananke, she could never take my dreams," Nissa shudders, "You have paid a steep price, my friend.  I dearly hope that we shall yet prove it a worthy sacrifice."

(OOC: Add to those random thoughts any results of Kn Arc +10)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 1, 2008)

Lupaz, you remember the Pungent Shrew now.  Captain Grass is a vegypygmy, a race of small plant creatures known for their cunning and viciousness.  His whole crew is plant creatures, from young treants to the more humanoid voldoni, and their ship, like yours, is living.  However, it clearly lacks the power and capabilities of the Khora Aisa.  If you intend to cut off the Shrew, however, you must leave immediately if not sooner, and taking the time to gather rumor could see you late to your meeting with the Shrew.

Nissa, in pondering the possibilities of paying in dreams, you consider what you know of them.  They are often used to purge the day's tensions, do mental housecleaning, and to collate the mind's contents.  And people dream all the time, not just at night.  Some scholars say all random thoughts, all "day dreams," all passing fancies are also considered a part of this dreaming.  To be deprived of them for any period of time could render one... a little mad.

~~~~~~~~~~~

Upon hearing your quest, Captain Merri's eyebrows shoot into his hair with such vigor you think they may take up permanent residence there.  Clearly he's startled with your audacity.  But after a moment, he begins to chuckle, then laugh, and then roar.

"By the hair of Chaos' tangled locks, you folks don't think small, do you?  The Glass Malestrom?  Teeth of the Maw, now _there's_ a sailor's challenge for this ship!  And in three days, we're going to have to run right through the thick of it.  Well, lads and lass, I hope your swords are sharp, because the Malestrom attracks trouble the way flowers draw butterflies.  And I tell you, the trouble is all _sharp_, ye hear me?  Prepare to cast off!" he bellows to the crew, and the captain stomps to the wheel to make ready the ship.

Seeing the immanent departure, Tempest, Ekilu, and Obobooboo hasten to let you know their plans.

"I've gotten solid word of where the _Stormdancer_ is docking.  I know Fee would listen to me if I managed to find her, and if I could convince Fee..." Ekilu trails off for a second, caught in a memory.  "If I could convince her, we'd have a powerful ship on our side.  She knows dozens of other captains.  But if I miss her here, I don't know when I'd be able to find her again.  I will part company now and try to get us more help," he explains.

Tempest is even more brief, and his eyes blaze with bright fury.  Something he learned here had clearly affected him.  "I've gotten meself a word on the _Sand Skipper_.  Ye say we need to stop the flow of trinkets t' the Kingdom, right?  Well, the _Skipper_ hauls pretties out of the Sunscortch Wastes by the holdful, so I needs t' go have meself a little chat with her captain, eh?  Catch up to you lubbers later!"  With that bold statement, Tempest takes to the air, arcing to gain altitude over Bluegorge.

"I found a friend!" Oobobooboo declares, his pink body sprouting a pair of arms so he can wave them for emphasis.  "He's weird!  And he know Glop-In-The-Sewer!  So he's gonna show me the fun way in!"  Thusly confused, Oobobooboo dives over the side of the ship and is gone.  

Trebuchet and Lupaz think they might know what the ooze was babbling about, Trebuchet especially.  There's more than one semi-sentient ooze in the bowles of the castle in the Kingdom of Knowledge.  The little pink ooze might have just found some brethern to help him find another way in!  Or he might have just absorbed some bad whisky.  It's hard to say with him.

Ekilu gives a bow to the other members of the party and leaves the ship just before the gangplank is drawn up.  With a heave, the Khora Aisa draws away from the Crystalline Falls, and the crew is busy hauling sail, putting up the anchor, and other tasks that keep them busy for long minutes as the sails are unfurled, the wind determined, and a course charted.  It's after these long minutes that Anna Cale, the water genasi priestess of the Whale Mother, comes over to the group.

"I have a message from Coron, the tempest twin.  He left me this amulet he was wearing, and said you could use it to contact him.  He said he and his were going to spend a few days recovering and then head to the Copper Mountain," she recites carefully.  "He told me to bid you 'good hunting,' and that 'time would be on your side.'  He hopes to find some information to pass on to you."

~~~~~~~~~

You said on through the days and nights, Captain Merri and first mate Zay piloting the Khora Aisa in shifts to make sure you get there in time.  The seas swiftly turn from water, to kelp-choked beds, to mud, to sand, and finally...

It's early on the third day, and there's been an odd sound on the horizon.  A kind of high-pitched sound, almost like a hundred thousand windchimes singing at once.  Captain Merri starts barking out orders at the crew as the sand beneath you picks up speed and begins to turn clear.  For a second you think that you're returning to water, but a closer examination reveals something more disturbing.  It's glass.  Shards of clear and smokey glass running together in a strong current.

As if that wasn't enough, a shout from the bow directs your attention ahead.  Before you is a huge malestrom, miles and miles across, swirling in a huge whirlpool of glass shards, their lethal song singing in the air, the chiming of glass overwhelming everything.  Above the pool whirl glimmering birds, shining wings as they dive and pull things from the water, sometimes being pulled under themselves.  Occasionally waves and gouts of glass erupt from the surface, fountaining everything with razor-sharp shards.

And you're going to sail through the middle of it.

Welcome to the Glass Malestrom!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 1, 2008)

"So this is the Glass Maelstrom.  I only heard stories of it from Uncle Proteus, and it's just as magnificent as I imagined...Hopefully the Khora Aisa can dance her way through this safely.  Is worse comes to worst, she should be able to use pockets of air or water that imbue the ship's composition with their elemental aspects to deflect the shards coming at us, a bit like what Miera does for me...at least I think she might be able to do that.  I hope so.  Just in case, Anemone and anyone else who might be in danger out here should probably stay belowdecks."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2008)

Captain Merri mutters to himself, and you can see the glowing carapace that floats upon his skin seems to thicken protectively.

"_All_ right ye bloods!  Get the sails set and then drink yer potions!  I be needing every hand just to keep the Dancer on course.  Nissa!  Ye and yours be watching for the flyin' beasties!" he bellows.  The crew scurries to obey, downing brownish potions.  You see each person's skin begin to thicken and harden, like stone or bark or ice, according to the nature of the individual.  The priestess Anna also throws potions to you to drink as well.

"The Dancer is just strong enough to take the beating of the glass, but we be needin' all the hands just t' keep the Malestrom from sucking her under.  Watch yourselves!" he roars, as the sails unfurls in magnificent sheets of flame.  Fearlessly the Khora Aisa begins to plunge through the middle of the Malestrom.  The sound is deafening, and gouts of glass erupt from the currents around you, showering everyone with shards.

Even with the thickening of people's skin, some of the glass still cuts, and soon not a single person is left without some minor injury.  In the hailstorm of blood and shards, you almost, _almost_ fail to see the danger coming upon you.  Down from the sky, drawn by the scent of blood, are huge, razor-winged birds, their wings spanning almost a dozen feet.  Screaming to be heard above the grinding glass, they are plummeting in from all sides!

OOC:  The potions Anna passed around were _barkskin_ potions.  Everyone roll me 2d6 for themselves, and that's how much slashing damage you've taken for traveling this far through the Malestrom.  The saberwings are approximately 60 ft. from the vessel, three on one side and three on the other, and closing fast!  You have one round to act before they're upon you.

Initiative:
Brightstar - 22
Lupaz - 18
Saberwings - 17 (though they're still 60 ft. away)
Nissa - 16
Trebuchet - 6


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2008)

(OOC - Who's Anemone?)

Damage taken: 8 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1547887
HP 49/57
AC 23 (assuming Barkskin potion is +2)

Trebuchet pauses for a moment on seeing the incoming hostiles. When he speaks it becomes clear the hesitation wasn't fear though...it was more like what a hungry person might do just before starting in on a big steak dinner. Take a deep breath and enjoy the anticipation.

"Hostiles detected, releasing safeties."

Despite the matter of fact words, there is unmistakable satisfaction in his tone. All across his body, small bolts ratchet back, tiny vents open and belch puffs of steam, and sounds like low tones that quickly scale up in pitch to shrill squawks before cutting out can be heard.

His left hand twists in a way that would snap the wrist of a human being, then retracts back into his oversized forearm, creating a large aparture that doesn't seal over. From deep within, a dim orange glow can be seen in that hole.

"Finally; a problem that can be solved through unrestrained mayhem," the warforged says with unconcealed glee as he lifts his now handless arm and points it at the oncoming birds things.

(none of this is an action per se...just flavor. I'll post his action when his turn comes up if that's all right. I don't want to narrate a fireball, only to find the birds got too close for me to use it. )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2008)

OOC: Barkskin potions are all at +2.  And basically everyone will get one action before the saberwings go, so Trebuchet can fire at will, if he's so inclined.  I just wanted to get the initiative sorted out first.  Basically the Saberwings will be at 60 ft. at the end of their turn this round, and they'll be at approximately 180 ft. away until then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 2, 2008)

*Nissa shakes her head.*

"The sash that the locathah provided me will keep me safe just as Barkskin would.  Let us save the potion for a time when it is needed later," she holds onto the potion.

(OOC: Does she recognise these razorwings with her Knowledge Arcana +10?  She's most interested in knowing their creature type, whether they are inherently evil, whether she can talk to them with her inherent Speak With Animals power, and whether they tend to attack from range or in melee

Nissa's AC is 33, and she has a constant 50% miss chance.  Assuming the miss chance and the deflective Miera are of no use against the glass shards, she rolled unfortunately high, for a punishing 10 damage from the shards)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2008)

Dmg from Glass (2d6=8)

Vaukriel grabs Beacon of Dawn, the horrible tangled mass of sharp steel wrapped around a thick wooden pole, it's unwelcome cold touch weighs on his mind. He unfurls his black wings grateful once again for the gold sigils inscribed upon them. Largely ignoring the thin lines of blood being drawn across his angelic features, Vaukriel channels electricity into his weapon and stands ready to recieve the Saberwings.  

ooc: draw weapon and cast shocking grasp. He'll try to move into flanking position before attacking anything if possible.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2008)

With a loud *POOM* noise, an orange comet roars from Trebuchet's unhanded arm and trails a thin line of acrid smoke as it burns towards the creatures approaching from starboard. Just before it hits the center one it explodes with violent force, engulfing them in fire!

Trebuchet watches eagerly as tendrils of black smoke ooze out and upwards from his firing cavity.

(8d6 damage, DC 17 for half...can't roll from here. )


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 2, 2008)

*33/41 Hp*

Lupaz spots the saberwings approaching, and moves up behind Vaukriel, conjuring a black panther-like shadow with a thought as he does so.  The bleak creature prowls around on the edge of the Khora Aisa, radiating a palpable chill that unnerves even the most aggressive of predators.

As the hound approaches behind Vaurkriel and Nissa, his form shifts and blurs as he drops into the silent spaces between the planes, moving quickly amongst the materials on the deck of the Khora Aisa.

OOC: Lupaz activates his blinking  and hides (result: 32).  Then he'll study the saberwings, and try to pick out an obvious leader, if there is one, to target with Daunting Presence.  Otherwise, he'll simply ready an action to use Daunting Presence once a saberwing commits itself to melee (preferably against Vaukriel) and try to keep his presence concealed from the other ones while he does it.  The dark companion gives -2 to AC and saves and the shaken condition can be resisted by a DC 18 Will save (not counting the dark companion penalty) and inflicts -2 to attacks, saves, and checks.  I'll move to flank if possible on my first turn, hopefully by _dimension door_.

More OOC: Isida, I rolled an odd result  for my lucky bones - "You can predict the natural weather patterns for the next 10 days in a 100-mile radius from where you are."  Would this have helped me mitigate the slashing damage to the party or help the crew in any way?  Likewise, if we knew going in that the Glass Maelstrom has slashing damage aplenty, I would probably be blinking the whole time we're here, which presumably reduces the damage by half?  Hey, I only have 41 hp here, I gotta try!     Otherwise, I'm sporting 8 slashing damage.  Also, do I get the _barkskin_ bonus?  No opposable thumbs, you know.

Actually, I made a mistake - dark companions can't flank, and they're automatically recognized as illusions.  Oopsie.  I've edited the post to reflect this.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2008)

And doing a little retroactive correction due to the new information given...

Lupaz's bones give him a nose for the weather that day.  Though they cannot predict the random glass spouts, they do help him read the wind and Captain Merry is able to steer with the worst gusts rather than go through him.  The blink dog's natural ability to phase himself partially out of reality gives him an extra edge in avoiding the worst of the spray.  

Vakuriel prepares himself to unleash shocking fury when the saberwings draw near, and Lupaz hides himself in the shadows of the mast, his Dark Companion lurking near to scour the confidence and competence of any saberwing that nears him.  The saberwings begin to close with terrifying swiftness, their sharp-edge wings glittering cruelly in the light.

Nissa readies herself as the saberwings near... and Trebuchet unleashes fiery arcane fury!  The saberwing writhes in mid-air, doing a spectacular twirl that manages to miss the worst of the fire, but it still comes out streaked with soot as continues its path towards the Khora Aisa!

[sblock=OOC]:  Everyone, due to Lupaz's luck this day, you all take half of the damage you rolled.  Lupaz takes half of that due to his blinking.  Also Lupaz, someone would have been willing to pour your potion in a bowl or something for you to drink.  Nissa, the 50% miss chance did not come up in your favor.  You don't know much about these creatures, but while not precisely intelligent, they are not animals.  Most of their damage is done by their wings themselves, hence the name "saberwings."  

Trebuchet, your saberwing victim got a 26 for his Reflex save and you rolled 28 for your damage, so he only takes 14.

Saberwings are now, seriously, 60 ft. away and will be in melee range on their turn next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2008)

(OOC - I only got one? How close are they together? Are they in a formation, or forming a long line? Definitely need to adjust tactics if a burst can only catch one. )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2008)

OOC:  Three are on the starboard side and three are on the port size, approximately 60 ft. away now and 60 ft. up in the air.  You said you targeted a single, so I just did a single, but if you want to catch multiples, you could have gotten two at once.  The second also made his Reflex save with a 21 and took 14 points of fire damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2008)

(mew...I assumed they'd all be in the blast zone. My bad. Sorry bout that. Will edit action into this post asap... )


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 9, 2008)

Vaukriel is prepared to attack the saberwings when they get close enough to strike. Hopefully he'll be in a position to flank at that point.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 9, 2008)

Likewise, Lupaz is still readied to try to spook the creature before it can make its attack on Vaukriel (or on him, horror of horrors).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2008)

As the glassy creatures close in, Trebuchet lowers his arm.

"Adjusting tactics," he reports, and the polished disc just under where his sternum would be starts to extend out away from him. As it slides out, it becomes evident that there are more discs behind it, formerly hidden within Trebuchet's body. The silvery mithril discs are slightly concave and held together by thin metal rod along their outer edges.

A low throbbing hum builds as the discs, three of them now, one by one start to vibrate. In seconds the hum has built on itself; fed on overtones...it becomes a howling shriek like metal ripping, or grinding against metal. An invisible pulse of focused noise radiates out from this apparatus, engulfing the crystalline creatures!

(Delay until as many are within 30' cone as I can get without doing damage to pals. 5d6, fort save DC 18 for half. Or 8d6, if they're "crystalline" in composition.  If I can only get one, I'll cast Shatter instead of Shout.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2008)

*Since she cannot reason with the saberwings and has no magics that would affect them in a reasonable manner, Nissa prepares herself for the worst.*

[SBLOCK=OOC] If any enemy gets in melee range, she has readied to touch it.  For some reason, I can't edit her sheet (I think it has to do with reduced length allowed for posts after a slowdown or something), but thanks to Weapon Finesse, the Touch should be a +7 to hit touch attack.  The Fortitude DC is 20.  Failure means that their lungs fill up with water, so an enemy that can't breathe underwater is drowning.  That puts them at 0 and unconscious, then -1 on the next round, then dead (assuming no ally pumps the water out of the lungs, uses a spell, etc)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2008)

As the saberwings scream into range, their glassy wing ready to cut and tear those that have dared come into their territory and harm their bretheren, the former residents of the Kingdom of Knowledge show that this was one group they should have just let pass...

Brightstar and Lupaz wait as the three on their side dive for the illumian, the angel's brilliant golden sigils on his wings making him a tempting target.  As one dives close to Lupaz, his wings ready to slash at Vakuriel, the hound steps out of the shadows, radiating menace.  The saberwing's wingbeats suddenly falter as darkness seems to momentarily engulf him.  Lupaz concentrates with all his might, but cannot get himself to bend space to flank one of the saberwings.

Vakuriel brings _Beacon of Dawn_ down on the saberwing's back, the electricity discharging and the spikes scoring its flawless finish.  However, he doesn't think the spikestick did as much damage as it should have; it seemed to skitter across the slick surface of the saberwing's body.

Two of the saberwings try to slash at Vakuriel, their sharp wings slashing into the illumian's flesh, leaving behind cruelly sharp cuts that gush with bloody enthusiasm.

Three close in on Trebuchet's side of the ship, drawing closer as they do so they can bring their wings to bear on as many people as they can.  Nissa, her hand ready to drown these creatures of the air, darts in and touches one of the saberwings on his sharp chest.  He sputters water, but still breathes, and Nissa knows he was strong enough to avoid being drowned.  The saberwing shrieks at her and slices into her flesh with its wing, but her watery body parts around it, and no harm comes to her.

Trebuchet is not so lucky, as two of the saberwings slash at him simultaneously, leaving a wound like an X on his chest, their sharp wings screeching across his metallic skin.  Trebuchet ducks slightly to the side and angles himself upward to catch all three of the saberwings on his side of the boat, and releases a scream of silent sonic fury.  The two that are already scorched with flame nearly shatter at the spell's touch, and the third one is now also riddled with cracks.

OOC:  [sblock]Saberwings 4, 5, and 6 are on Lupaz/Vakuriel's side of the boat, and 4 rolled a 1 on his save versus the Daunting Presence.  Rolled a 19 to see if Lupaz was able to _dimension door_, so no movement for you this round, but you did have to come out of hiding to use your Daunting Presence.  Vakuriel hit a number 5 with a 25 for 15 points of piercing damage and 10 points of electricity damage from _shocking grasp_.  However, you don't think the spikestick did as much damage as it should have.

Saberwings 5 and 6 hit Vakuriel with a 28 and a 31, for a total of a mere 17 points of damage between them.  However, Vakuriel is still bleeding.  Saberwing 6 is at a -4 to his attacks from both being shaken and the Dark Companion, but still manages to hit Lupaz with a 31.  I rolled a 39 for the _blink_ affect, so you actually are _there_ to be hit at this moment.  Lupaz takes a total of 8 points of damag (already calculated in the -2 from being shaken) and is bleeding.

Saberwings 1, 2, and 3 are on Trebuchet's/Nissa's side of the boat, with 1 and 2 having been previously hurt by the _fireballs_.  Nissa hits a 19 with her touch attack, but the saberwing (number 3) got a 21 on his Fort save.

Saberwing 3 tried to hit Nissa, and would have with a 35, but I rolled a 96 for her miss chance, and so she gets off unscathed.  Saberwings 1 and 2 both hit Trebuchet with a 33, dealing a total of 21 points of damage between them.  After looking over the warforged racial description, I don't see anything that spells out if a warforged is immune to a _wounding_ effect, but the fact that they don't bleed out if unconscious or disabled makes me think they are, so Trebuchet isn't "bleeding."

Saberwings 1, 2, and 3 all get hurt by Trebuchet's _shout_ spell (all three failed their Reflex saves, to the tune of 34 points of damage apiece). [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2008)

*Her preparations from the last bout allowing her to act just before the avian menaces can attack again, she gazes sadly at the saberwing, wishing that there could have been some way to avoid violence with these deadly but beautiful creatures, as she makes to touch it again and increase the water level within its lungs.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Since 1 and 2 are more injured, she'll go for 3 again.

Random thought:  Hmm...Nissa wouldn't think of this, but anyone in the group trained in strategy should tell her to pair up with not Trebuchet next time--Nissa's ability to insta-kill rarely that usually fail synergises better with a single-target damage-dealer like Vaukriel moreso than Treb's ability to AoE, since intrinsically the AoE is wasted if Nissa eventually succeeds, and she doesn't have a worthwhile damaging attack to finish off the ones Treb leaves near-defeated.  She probably synergises best with Lupaz, who can give them saving-throw penalties.  The -2 from Shaken would have been perfect.

Side-note--Not to be the guy who gives a minor advantage to the enemy team, but technically I think Shaken doesn't give a -2 to Damage Rolls.  Sickened does.  I'm not really sure why, but that's their main difference.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2008)

"NNgh," Trebuchet declares...the vocalization sounds more like static and interference than a true voice. He totters backwards, immediately crossing his arms over the affected area to ward off further damage. When he speaks intelligibly, his voice skitters to a wild high pitch, then quickly slows to its usual cultured baritone.

"Armor breached. I am sustaining damage. *Retribution ensues*."

The resonant discs crackle, and begin their whining, discordant shriek again, pulverizing glass and saberwing alike!

(Another Shout! After moving back 5' of course, again targeting as many as I can. Oh, also, it's a Fort save, not Ref. DC 18.)


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 16, 2008)

*29/41 hit points (ouch); 7 spell points remaining*

As the saberwing's razor-sharp wing rakes across his side, Lupaz winces momentarily from the pain, but snaps his head back in a long howl before any but the most observant combatant might be able to notice.  As he does so, a momentary shadow passes across the deck and writhing strands of shadow-stuff burst forth from the deck near the Hound of Ill Omen, distorting his features into something horrible and otherworldly.  The blood from his wound seems to boil off, leaving a black and empty gash that has no apparent ill effects on the dog.  He advances menacingly on the already shaken saberwing, clearly disdainful of its power.

_Ouch!  I can't take too many more of those...  But if I can make this thing think I'm the real predator here I'm sure it can find better things to do than beat on me._

Seeing Nissa poking at an irate saberwing behind him, Lupaz sends her a quick telepathic message:

_Wait for a moment, if you can.  I will dispatch my shadow to aid you in drowning these berserk glass sculptures._

[sblock] Heh, Rystil is correct.  I didn't even notice the damage reduction until he pointed it out, though.  My hps take the extra 2 damage into account now.

Anyway, I am casting _Phade's fearsome aspect_ and attempting an Intimidate check to demoralize against the already-shaken saberwing (a swift action due to the spell).  If it works (saberwing's HD + Wisdom modifier + any bonuses against fear - 4 for dark companion and already being shaken against a DC of 28 because I rolled a flippin' 2 on the check), the saberwing will be frightened for 2 rounds and forced to flee.  Unless it's being controlled somehow, I don't see it coming back after that, especially since it will still be shaken.  Worst-case scenario nets us at least 4 rounds of it flying away and back, or more if the Khora Aisa can outpace it.

I tried to _dimension door_ into a flanking position with Vaukriel too, but the dice really hate me tonight.  I'll send the dark companion over to assist the drowny-lady instead, after it gives the saberwing a penalty on its morale check. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2008)

(ping)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Vaukriel tumbles behind the saberwing trying to find an opening. He channels Kelgore's Fire Bolt through his blade as he strikes.

[sblock=ooc]Tumbling Attack - Opposed Tumble Check (1d20+15=23) Tumble check to flank by himself. Cast Kelgore's Fire Bolt as part of the attack w/o AoO. Melee +13, Dmg 2d6+6+3d6(fire)+3d6(sneak)
attack; weapon dmg;fire dmg;sneak dmg (1d20+13=32, 2d6+6=15, 3d6=10, 3d6=10) = 35 dmg total

hp 29/50[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

(hee...ping...again )


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2008)

(Our faithful pinger!    )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2008)

OOC:  Sorry, the DM's been pulling overtime and it's faster to respond to the games I'm in than post to the games I'm running.  Anyways...

Lupaz darkens the very air around him with fear and nightmare shapes, and the already-shaken saberwing takes one look at him and starts shrieking in pure, unmitigated terror.

Valerian takes the more direct route, and flips himself behind the nearest saberwing, bringing himself in line with Lupaz, and channeling fire into his weapon as he does.  Beacon of Dawn slams down across the saberwing's back, fire erupting from its deadly points.  With a shriek of tortured glass, the creature falls into shards at the illumian's feet.

The frightened saberwing, terrified both from Lupaz's curse and the death of its companion, flees into the shard-filled air above the Malestrom.  The remaining saberwing takes one look at the situation... and flees with its companion.

Despite the victory, both Lupaz and Valerian can feel more blood pouring from their wounds.

Around you Captain Merri and the crew of the Khora Aisa are frantically making adjustments to the sails, following the bellowing directions of their captain.  The deck lists slightly as you hit the outer edge of the Malestrom; the captain is apparently using the whirlpool itself to slingshot you through the worst of it.  Nissa, who has seen one or two oceans and ships in her time, realizes this is an insanely risky piece of seasmanship.  Either he'll get you through in time to intercept _The Pungent Shrew_... or you'll be sucked down into the heart of the churning glass!

The remaining saberwings on Trebuchet and Nissa's side of the boat also take to the air, but unlike the frantic winging of their companions, these more heavily wounded saberwings are preparing for another stoop.  A mad red light shows in their eyes.  Both Trebuchet and Nissa see them wing out of the way, and hold their attacks.  At the top of their dive, they scream defiance at you and power towards the Khora Aisa with the speed of a thunderbolt!

Not loathe to help with the defense, Valerian and Lupaz join their friends.  As the saberwings close, Trebuchet erupts in thundering shout that rumbles through the crystalline saberwings.  The two previously hurt by its magics explode into powder at the touch of sound, while the third continues unabated, insanity and fear in its gaze from the Hound's aura.  At the same time, Valerian and Nissa reach out for the final saberwing.  

Valerian's spikestick skitters off the saberwing's slick skin, but Nissa's gentle touch proves more potent.  The saberwing crashes to the deck, water running from its mouth.  In a few more seconds, it drowns.

In the sound of your triumph, the clashing of glass grows louder, and you can see you're picking up speed as the Khora Aisa starts to scream around the edge of the huge, deadly whirlpool...

[sblock=OOC]Saberwing 6 fails his save and flees on his turn.  Valerian hits with a 23, doing 35 points of damage and killing saberwing 5.  Saberwing 4 says, "screw that noise!" and blows this popsicle stand.  Saberwing 1 and 2 begin to climb back up in the air to make another attack run, moving 60 ft up this round and turning.  Moving things along swiftly, the saberwings come back, Trebuchet catches two in his _shout_ spell for 29 points of damage each, and 1 & 2 die.  Lupaz's Dark Companion scare #3, Valerian's attack of 16 misses, but due the saberwing having Lupaz's Evil Eye on him, fails his save against Nissa's Drown attack by one, and chokes and dies.  Whee![/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

There's a whirr, and the row of metal discs retracts back into Trebuchet's body, merging seamlessly with the rest of his metallic hide. He uncovers the 'X' shaped wound in his chest and crans his head down to peer at it curiously. Through the ragged edges of torn mithril can be seen strange glows that flicker on and off in different colors, separated by dark shapes whose form and function is impossible to determine.

"Engaging self-repair," Treb announces to no one in particular. Runes blaze to life here and there across his chassis, and the wounded metal seems to become semi-liquid and start to draw back together.

Satisfied, he looks back up.

"I think that went rather well," he opines. "I am glad we had a chance to engage in wholesale slaughter once more before potentially being dragged to our destruction!"

(repair moderate damage for 16 points! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1580908/ )


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

(plaintive ping)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2008)

*Nissa looks sadly at the birdlike creature as it drowns from the water that fills its lungs, her eyes brimming with tears--even though it was a murderous beast, it looks just like an animal, and it hardly seems capable of evil intent.  She gently folds its wings in a resting pose before returning it to the sea, hoping that its spirit will be able to rest in a way that the creature could not in life.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2008)

*Vaukriel* looks around at the rest of the crew. With the ship far from out of danger, he does not pause long to make sure everyone is okay and certainly pays no attention to his own injuries.  He makes his way over towards the captain to make sure that everything is under control because that Maelstrom is looking awefully sharp.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

(meep...where'd everyone go? It's not just me, Rystil and Erekose is it?)


----------



## Kelleris (May 8, 2008)

(Sorry for the delay - term papers and parents visiting ate up all my time for a while there.  But hey, all As!    )

Lupaz trots over to Captain Merri, trying to avoid the glass shards and counteract the tilting of the deck as best he can.  He seems placidly unconcerned about the possibility of going down with the ship - it's out of his hands, so if it happens, it happens.

_Captain, how long till we catch up with the Shrew?  Our party should perhaps be spending this time making its plans, bad weather notwithstanding._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2008)

The Khora Aisa heeves as she skitters around the maw of the Maelstrom, glass shards starting to thicken in the air as the ship picks up speed.

"An hour, me bonny blue hound, unless the Malestrom eats us first!  Put yer _backs_ into it!" he yells to the crew as he braces himself against the wheel to keep the ship on course.  Shards pelt the captain, some of them pinging off his peculiar ghostly chitinous armor, and some scoring home, leaving sharp bleeding wounds.  There is not a single member of the crew who's untouched by the flying glass, and the party, if they're not careful, is going to be bleeding from more than saberwing cuts.

Priestess Anna is quick to administer to the injured party members, stopping the bleeding from the deep cuts and patching together everyone else as best as she can, considering that her own hands are bleeding.

The Khora Asia strains to join the swirling glass in its trip to the center of the Maelstrom, but the captain won't let her, and despite bleeding crewmembers and contrary winds, the sky itself screaming in defiance as the ship finally breaks itself from the grip of the Glass Sea.

"Let the sails out, let's put some _speed_ on her!" Captain Merri yells, and the airy sails come down and fill out as the fiery ropes surge and billow.  The ship begins to pick up speed again, but this time heading straight out of the Glass Sea and into some more normal water.  Ahead of you another ship is surging through the water, painted to look like woven grass, its sleek, clean lines and tall sides mark it a ship of swiftness.

"The Pungent Shrew!  Well me lovelies, you want to pirate her, or you be intending to have words afore the slaughter?" the Captain asks.

OOC:  The DM is slow, the DM is sorry, but the DM has much going on.  But the DM will not abandon the game, just bear with me!


----------



## Kelleris (May 8, 2008)

Lupaz turns to his fellows - 

_ Seeing that we are engaged in rather direct piracy here, I see nothing to gain from parlaying.  My proposal is this: I will slip over to the Shrew as we approach, and attempt to get in a position to curse any likely targets while remaining out of sight until the rest of you close with the enemy vessel. _

Lupaz pauses for a moment.

_ Perhaps friend Trebuchet could provide a helpful ranged distraction for my efforts? _


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2008)

Trebuchet lacks the capacity for facial expression, yet subtle cues in his posture and bearing make it clear that he brightens at Kelleris' suggestion. Broad panels over his oversized shoulders spring open, revealing double rows of ominous little nodules.

"Gladly!" he declares, turning to survey the other ship. "Removing the deck crew should provide a very effective distraction!"

"Do we wish to issue an ultimatum or demand surrender beforehand?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2008)

"I think that we shouldn't try to convince them to help us--we should take the reagents from them by force," Nissa agrees with Lupaz, "Are you surprised that I said that?  Well, it isn't safe for them to help us.  Even if they wanted to, it's better if they can say, under oath and truth-telling magic, that we took it by force.  The Time Elementals do not look well on failure, but direct insubordination they would punish only and surely by death.  Their only chance to survive is if we make sure they are not culpable.  That said, these are probably good people who have no idea of the dire implications of the goods they carry, so please let's not kill any of them, okay?  If we don't think we can take what we need without killing people, we'll have to try diplomacy and convince them to flee the Time Elementals' reach, since if we kill them here and now, it sort of invalidates the whole point of trying to keep them safe from blame, right?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2008)

There's a disappointed pause, and Trebuchet's shoulder panels clap shut again.

"If that is your order,"  he says, more subdued. "My nonlethal capabilities are of shorter range but should provide adequate distraction, though are unlikely to be effective in overcoming concerted resistance."


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

After a pause, Trebuchet then adds, "But I will happily assist however I can, even if it doesn't involve pulverization or the creation of large amounts of charcoal."


----------



## Kelleris (May 13, 2008)

(Heh, I was hoping Erekose would weigh in, but then I let this get away from me again.)

_I tend to see our opponents more as enemy combatants...  But I suppose overt piracy should probably be avoided.  That makes any prospective combat tougher for us, though.  I can disable without killing without much trouble, but I doubt the rest of you are so gentle in your preferred tactics, Nissa's tears at the saberwing's plight notwithstanding._  Lupaz laughs, a surprisingly human-like sound.  _Are we agreed with the general outline of the plan, then?_

After waiting a moment to hear replies from the others, Lupaz turns to Captain Merri, and adds, _What is the estimated speed of this vessel as we approach the Shrew?  I can shift over there once we move into about 600 feet.  How long do you think that will give me to move through their vessel as we approach?_ He glances at Nissa.  _I suspect that you will have to deceive them for some time until I have located their commanders and made it possible for Trebuchet to disable them efficiently.  Are you comfortable with that?_

And finally, looking to the warforged, _How should I weaken the opposition to best open them up to your nonlethal attacks?  Their minds, their bodies, or their agility?  I can strike at any or all of them, but I suspect that with Nissa's tongue on our side if their captain and first mate are immediately stricken with madness or something upon opposing us, we will have no trouble convincing them to take a hit on their cash flow rather than fight this thing out, when we will be at a disadvantage if we must resort to nonlethal attacks._ 

(OOC: I can inflict a -8 on any one saving throw, a -5 on attacks, damage, saves, ability checks, and skill checks, or a -13 on any two skills (Diplomacy and Sense Motive?).  I'm fishing for advice as to which penalty on, say, the captain and the first mate would be most effective in helping along Vaukriel, Nissa, and Trebuchet's offensive.     Left to my own devices, I plan to find the captain, drop the -8 Will save penalty on him, and then use _nightmare lullaby_ to confuse him.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2008)

The captain purses his lips as he considers the Shrew.

"The Shrew is no faster than we, but she's faster on the get-go.  If she decides to cut and run and we're stopped, we're a tad hard-pressed to catch her, says I.  O'course, she tends to stick to water and grass for her running.  We get her up against the glass and she's cornered," he says thoughtfully.

As you start to draw a little closer, you can see humanoid figures of various shades of green in the rigging of the boat.  The one in the crow's nest has pointed a spyglass in your direction and seems to be staring.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

Trebuchet pauses as he does a self-inventory.

"Most of my less than fatal systems are based on toxins," he reports. "Weakening their bodies would make them more susceptible to them. Be advised they also tend to create lasting clouds, which could prove harmful to our own more organic crewmen."

He considers. "When we are within seven hundred and twenty feet, I will have nonlethal distracting options available to me."

The warforged peers at the other ship, trying to see if there's a source of flame on or near the deck. 

(Basically, nonlethal means I'm down to Pyrotechnics, Sleet Storm, and Stinking Cloud. The first two have long range though. If there's fire on the other ship, like torches or a brazier, I can use Pyrotechnics to good effect. Otherwise it'll have to be Sleet Storm, which might interfere with Kelleris' movement on the ship...but will definitely interfere with the crew. )


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2008)

"I can approach from the skies, though we've obviously been spotted so I doubt they'd miss my black wings taking off.  I have little in the way of non-lethal or long ranged abilities." says Vaukriel.

(ooc: sorry, been super busy lately.)


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

(ping)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2008)

The Khora Aisa draws closer to the Pungent Shrew, the green-painted sides of the ship now revealing themselves to be not just paint but actual bundles of grass thatched into a ship.  The small green figures of the crew are everywhere, most of them being barely three-foot-high vegepygmies, savage, swift, and merciless.  One of them, a woman by the flowers in her hair, wears the traditional tricorn hat of a captain, the flowers poking through the brim.  In addition to the vegepygmies, a few much taller, tree-like humanoids also stalk the decks, now slowly arming themselves with spears.  They're all fairly wary though, as the Khora Aisa is very large, and very strange, and very imposing.

When you get within yelling distance, one of the taller ones, wearing a blue headscarf and at least a dozen golden earrings in his left ear, stretches himself to his full height, looking like a young oak.

"Ho the ship!  Shove yourselves off afore you tangle up, the Shrew has port to make!" he calls.  He doesn't sound insulting; at the moment he seems to simply be trying to be a good sailor.  Captain Meri's expression doesn't change a hair as he looks over at you all.


----------



## Kelleris (May 22, 2008)

Lupaz looks over to Nissa.  _Well, you wanted to talk to them._ 

OOC: Can I get close enough (60 feet) to curse the captain?  Failing that, is there a place on the other ship's deck that's within range that I could _dimension door_ over to, preferably into a hiding spot?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2008)

Lupaz - The Khora Aisa and the Pungent Shrew are about eighty feet apart, a bit too far to curse, but certainly within _dimension door_ distance.  Looking at the deck carefully, you note a bound stack of barrels against the wall of the captain's quarters that should provide sufficient cover to hide you, provided no one's snuck back there to loaf.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

Trebuchet surveys the target vessel's deck and reaches a disheartening conclusion.

"Tactical analysis suggests the target crew appears at least partially vegetative," he reports in a quiet voice. "Probability of toxicity being effective is minimal. The reduces my offensive, nonlethal options significantly."

(any open flames on the other ship? Torches or firepits?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2008)

Trebuchet - As it is currently daylight, there would normally not be much in the way of artificial lighting, and indeed you see not even the usual hooks and whatnot for lanterns or torches.  However, both near the ship's wheel and atop the mast there are large open bowls that are smoking.  Why this might be so, you're not sure.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2008)

After having made his announcement, Trebuchet adds, "...but not entirely. I am ready to engage."

(he'll use Pyrotechnics on one of the smoking pits, for the Smoke effect, which blocks sight within 20' and penalizes Str and Dex 4 points with a Fort save DC 16 to negate the effect. Doesn't say it's poison or anything, so I'm hoping it'll work on plants. )


----------



## Erekose13 (May 27, 2008)

Vaukriel will hover above the Khora Aisa, ready to engage when the event rises. He leaves the diplomacy and talking to Nissa. Given their intentions though he is ready to draw the Beacon of Dawn and charge from the air.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2008)

(OOC: 







			
				Lupaz said:
			
		

> Well, you wanted to talk to them.



 Actually, uncharacteristically, she didn't really want to talk to them--as she mentioned last, she thinks that in this case, they are in grave danger if they help us.  I'm not sure Nissa was kept up to speed on this plan--is she expected to talk them down?  Assuming not, she'll announce their purpose forthrightly--)

"Attention Pungent Shrew--your cargo is to be used by the Time Elementals to rob the Weirds of their will and allow them to hold the Kingdom of Knowledge and its people in their merciless thrall.  We cannot let this happen, and if you will not comply, we will need to take the reagents by force.  If you resist, we will be forced to incapacitate you, but we will try our best not to hurt anyone more than necessary or to let anyone die."


----------



## Kelleris (May 30, 2008)

OOC: Wow, that was the nicest ultimatum ever.      Anyway, I just assumed that you wanted to try intimidating them into turning over their cargo before we attacked, but, heh.

Lupaz slips out of sight momentarily and shifts himself into a hiding spot on the Pungent Shrew, hoping that no one has decided the place would be a convenient spot to rest during these startling developments.  (29 Stealth.)  He's taking his shadow with him, and will try to get a line of sight to the apparent captain - and anyone else who looks important - in order to curse them, preferably before the battle begins.

OOC: Throw a general-effect curse on the captain and anyone else who looks especially competent in a fight, hopefully before rolling initiative.  DC 20 Will save or -5 on attacks, damage, saves, ability checks, and skill checks.  I'll use two of my three curses if I can see appropriate targets, and I'll use the third attempt to hit the captain twice if the first save is made.  And then ready an action to move my shadow up to the captain and cast _nightmare lullaby_.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 31, 2008)

Lupaz moves himself to the ship without a hint of fanfare, just the way he likes it.  Luckily no one has decided to hide back there, and you have the place to yourself.  As Nissa talks, you gather your power and attempt to curse the captain, but you can feel her resist your bad luck.

At the end of Nissa's ultimatim, the captain and first mate look at each other in astonishment for a long moment.

"What madness is this?  You surely can't be serious!," the captain says.  She sounds like she'd like to be scornful, but the size of the Khora Aisa, as well as the presence of Trebuchet and Vakuriel have made her cautious.  "The Time Elementals are not ones to be crossed, and you'd find yourselves in a bad, bad way if you think you have the gall to cross those that work for them."

As the captain speaks, Lupaz focuses his curse on the tall first mate, and sees him sway slightly as the curse takes hold.

"Captain... captain, something's wrong..." he murmurs, too quietly to be heard from the Khora Aisa.

The captain's eyes narrow as she looks over her first mate, and Lupaz attempts to curse her too... only to feel it slide off of her again.

"You think to try something underhanded, little missy?" the captain growls, her tone going angry.  

OOC:  Lupaz, captain got a 20 and a 24 on her saves, but the first mate only got a 10.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2008)

(OOC: Yeah, even when resolved and making ultimatums, Nissa's usually pretty nice.  See her if we meet a Time Elemental, though )



> "What madness is this? You surely can't be serious!," the captain says. She sounds like she'd like to be scornful, but the size of the Khora Aisa, as well as the presence of Trebuchet and Vakuriel have made her cautious. "The Time Elementals are not ones to be crossed, and you'd find yourselves in a bad, bad way if you think you have the gall to cross those that work for them."




"If that's how you feel, I agree--it would be dangerous for you to cross the Time Elementals.  Normally, I would have asked you nicely for the reagents, but if you listened and worked with us, you would have disobeyed them and would be in great danger.  We're taking them by force for your own safety," Nissa affirms, "Please do not resist too violently--my friend here," she motions at Trebuchet, "Is very destructive, particularly when it comes to fire.  I don't want to see your beautiful living ship alight from the crossfire, and I don't think you do either."

*Nissa suspects that plants will just enjoy being filled with water as they photosynthesise, rather than breathing, and they tend to be immune to her mind-affecting abilities too, strangely even the intelligent ones like these.  Unfortunately, that means that there's literally nothing she can do once the fight breaks out but watch.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 31, 2008)

"You're taking them by force for our own safety?" the captain says incredulously.  She goggles at Nissa for a moment, and then begins to laugh.  Then gufaw.  Then howl.  "Oh, oh dearie me, you really aren't a very good pirate, are you girl?  'Our own safety,' ha!  Well, if you're so hot to make us safe, then my all means, engage your... force..." she snickers.  If the captain weren't a plant, she'd probably be unable to breathe right now, she's laughing so hard.  

At the captain's humorous command, the crew all grip their spears in readiness, to launch or stab according to the individual.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2008)

"I am not a pirate.  Hurting people is not in my nature...but...I fight only for the freedom of the people of the Kingdom of Knowledge.  Nothing more," Nissa says simply. 



> "Well, if you're so hot to make us safe, then my all means, engage your... force..."




"As you wish...Trebuchet?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2008)

The warforged takes a moment to judge distance. Too close, he decides, for a flare effect. It would blind them as well as the ship's crew. Pity.

A port on his shoulder slips open, revealing a recessed nozzle. There's a hollow '*PHUD*' noise, and something whizzes out of the nozzle, arcing high towards one of the smoldering pots on the target vessel...ideally the one closest to the largest concentration of crew.

(Assuming what's in the pot constitutes 'fire,' this is Pyrotechnics, for the smoke effect. A 20' radius cloud of opaque smoke that has fort DC 16 to avoid -4 to Str and Dex that will last 1d4+1 turns even after they're not in the cloud anymore. Cloud lasts 8 rounds or until dispersed. Hopefully Kellaris isn't in range, but Treb doesn't know where he is exactly.  I figure this is probably a surprise round, but here's init: 8  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1619617/)


----------



## Kelleris (May 31, 2008)

Ah, shall we roll initiative now?  25   for me.


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 4, 2008)

El bumpo?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2008)

Vaukriel, already airborne heads up above the other ship intending to come down next round where he'll be most useful.

Init (1d20 4=24)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2008)

There's a moment of silence, and an expression of "You've got to be kidding me," on the captain's face before Trebuchet's spell takes effect.  Then there's a _whumph_ as the smoking bowl behind the wheel erupts into a pillar of smoke, covering half the boat in a choaking cloud.  Yelling erupts behind the curtain of smoke as some people stumble within the cloud.  Lupaz manages to resist the effects of the thick air, though seeing is going to be a problem for a while.

The other half of the ship, the half without the captain, seems torn between fighting and surrendering.  Captain Merri lets out a trill from his elaborate, ghostly headpiece, and several of the visible crew of the Shrew cover their ears in pain.

"Pay attention to the lass," he adds, and flicks his eyes upward at Vakuriel.

"Save the cargo!" the captain's voice rises out of the smoke, and several people begin to run toward the cargo hatches...

OOC:  And _now_ we're into initiative.  What's everyone up to this round?  Verbal placating?  Material destruction?  More cursing?  Bloody pulp smashing?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2008)

*Having nothing better to do, Nissa addresses the frightened and confused section of the crew on the other ship, hoping that their desperation will make them more suggestible to her diplomatic suggestions.*

"Surrender now, put up no resistance, and you will not be harmed.  I repeat--surrender now and be safe!"


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 14, 2008)

Surprised by the sudden cloudiness, but determined to take advantage of the chaos, Lupaz concentrates for a moment, causing the crystal dangling from his collar to glow with a sudden dark purple light.  A feline shape appears from nowhere in the obscuring smoke, and lopes off to try its luck at hunting.  For his part, Lupaz tries to regain his bearings, heading off in the direction of the captain if he can still smell her in the _pyrotechnics_ spell.

OOC: Use the _shard of the dark paths_ to summon (84) a tiger.  I'll send it off to pounce on an opponent, do some damage, and then spring off to another one.  I'll try to keep it from actually killing anyone.  I'll then head off in the direction the captain was and try to stay hidden once I can get close enough to see or smell her.  My dark companion will head over to her and whoever's with her once I can locate her.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2008)

Vaukriel dives into combat intending to rend those who would ally with the Time Elementals.  His spiked stick prooving adept at the rending part.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2008)

Tiger and dark angel dive amongst the smoke-laden crew of the _Pungent Shrew_, leaving chaos in their wake.  The few that aren't blinded by smoke unleash a volley of spears and arrows, many of which don't hit their mark, but the sheer volume of which strikes some of the crew of the Khora Aisa, and at least one spear finding its mark in Vakuriel, burning along his side.

Diving down upon the misbegotten plant-spawn, Dawnbringer lashes out, scoring heavy sap-leaking wounds across the sailor's neck and chest.  The tiger pounces upon another, cracking open bark-like bones to rend the sappy pulp beneath.

Screams echo within and without of the smoke, almost drowning out Nissa's words.  Almost.

"Name of all the gods, stop it, stop it!" the captain screams from within her smokey shroud.  Unbeknownst to her, Lupaz lurks nearby, attempting to further curse her and give the fugitives an advantage.  "I'll scuttle the ship before giving up the goods.  You don't know what it's like to fail a time elemental!" she shrieks.

From the hold below there's a very ominous _crack!_

[sblock=OOC]Vakuriel takes 8 points of damage, but hits for 15, tiger hits three times for 27 points of damage, six members of the Khora Aisa get hit with arrows and spears.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2008)

Vaukriel ignores the spear and continues to wreck havoc.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2008)

(...ping?)


----------

